# Calling all Pune Techies...



## GameAddict (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,

If you are from Pune and love to hang out here and talk about technology,please post here. We can meet sometime and share our know-how...what do you say?

I have already made friends with couple of them... 

Bye!

GA


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 30, 2004)

I will run in marathon....
     May i invade your privacy ....please.........  
  Just to say i'm from nagpur . Did my Law from Symbiosis Pune.  Have a Flat at Mumbai, worli ( since you location states mumbai and Pune i wrote ). Planning to shif to Pune coz i still miss my Days in Pune. My Gf from Pune Kothrud too. 
  And yes i visit pune ocassinally ..nedless to say...
   So i am knocking at your offer....Cut me in !!!!


----------



## saROMan (Nov 30, 2004)

well.....me from pune too......feel free to PM me..about the details....or mail me at ***Edited***..its better to be a Techno Freaks ..thx Game


----------



## djmykey (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey peeps me too from pune. Hey saroman didnt know u was frm pune. Any time wanna meet up just knock on my door. or drop a line.


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 1, 2004)

*PM sent to all three of you !*

Hi,

I have sent the PM to all three of you...avoid publishing your email id's in a public forums like these, beacuse you never known when they will be 'harvested'  :roll: 

Bye!

GA


----------



## sagar_mutha (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi dude,
me frm pune too!!!!
just a bit busy these days ....got my engg exams frm 4th to 16th  
u can pm me neways


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 2, 2004)

*Sent PM*

@sagar_mutha

PM sent! 

GA


----------



## djmykey (Dec 3, 2004)

I didnt get any pm


----------



## eminemence (Dec 4, 2004)

I am also from Pune, seems not many are from Pune here.  
Bye.
--eminemence.


----------



## Deathdart (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm from Pune too! Kirkee area!


----------



## eminemence (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey guys do u know a single place/area/market in Pune
where can I find lots of second-hand computer stuff.
I am planning to buy a second-hand laptop with this specs:
Budget : 5K-10K.
P-I or P-II
64mb RAM
serial port required - 25pin wala
usb slot
2gb hdd
If you know anything , pls. tell me.
Bye.
--eminemece.


----------



## amlendu (Dec 6, 2004)

hey guys 
 I'm from pune too. Was wondering if there are any techies like me & stumbled upon this post. Gud to know there r many.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 6, 2004)

Hmm seems that the Pune circle is also growing. I know that Darklord, the most prominent h/w guru is from Pune. Actually I met him and even Appolyn but these guys r from TA forums tho.


----------



## prankzter (Dec 7, 2004)

me 2 studying in pune right now..well not studying exactly  
but still..i m in  PICT..yeah i know far from the city...i m basically frm nagpur..but currently in pune!!


----------



## saROMan (Dec 7, 2004)

ok game u were right..posting ur Mail ID..on such Public board..is bad..now i get  atleast 3 msg every day having Netsky.AA virus as attachmets .......Remeber People do not i Mean *Never Ever * post ur mail ID in such public Boards


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 9, 2004)

*PMed all of you!*

Hi all Pune Techies,

Thanks for revealing your identity and location .... I have PMed all of you. Since most of the guys are facing exams, we can meet around 20/Dec. Is that OK? Let's have a big techie get together!

Bye!

GA


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 9, 2004)

19 December is more of Ok with me. We can all meet ..n ofcourse have a blast as well as take group picture and post it here on Digit ...Forum.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 9, 2004)

19 is good but anything u do pls meet in the morn coz my parents r touchy abt evenings so pls organise any time in morn. I will come pls finalise time and place.


----------



## game_dev (Dec 9, 2004)

Me from Pune too !! Its good to see some people from Pune. I would like to come but not sure coz my first sem egzams are starting from 29th. Anyway, PM me also.


----------



## directX (Dec 10, 2004)

me comin pune for job search in jan.include me.


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 10, 2004)

*OK! Here is the plan...*

Hi All,

I think that  Sundays suits almost everybody...so we can meet on 19/Dec, that is next Sunday.About the place to meet, FC Road is just fine.Can chat and have something good to eat . Morning/afternoon will be fine!

Secondly, since the contact has been made, those who cannot come need not worry...more meetings can be arranged. The purpose is to meet like minded people and share knowledge.

Those who are OK with 19/Dec, please PM me with your Phone/Mobile nos.I am asking for Phone nos. because, as we have not seen each other, finding each other on the spot of meeting, becomes easier.

Any suggestions?

Bye!

GA


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 10, 2004)

hi i am too from Pune. AND like to ask Qu. anyone from Pune got DIGIT 
I have not got yet. PM me


----------



## game_dev (Dec 10, 2004)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> hi i am too from Pune. AND like to ask Qu. anyone from Pune got DIGIT
> I have not got yet. PM me




I got it today afternoon.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 12, 2004)

Pmed game addict waiting for response....................


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 14, 2004)

Specify the time too please.....this way there will be no miss placement..Even i had prefer morning like someone here. I have a marriage to attend in the evening .....


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 14, 2004)

*OK! Here are the details...*

Hi,

We can all meet on 19/Dec (Sunday) at FC Road at the British Library Main gate. The time is 10:00.Please try to be punctual, as after gathering there, we will move to some other place nearby.So those coming late will have to face anxiety !

PM me to confirm that you are coming and if possible, include your phone no.!

Bye!

GA


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 14, 2004)

Ok Done....Right at 10 Am ( hope its not Pm as its too late ) in the morning ...punctually. British Library is ok and a fun spot . But lets stay put there for 15 minutes or @gameaddict since you will have most of the numbers  then its better you can keep a count so we can move to another place...
    Later we can always have a bang ...


----------



## djmykey (Dec 14, 2004)

Ya British Library is good I'll be there, but I can be lil' late coz me dont have a bike or anything  .


----------



## devianthulk (Dec 15, 2004)

Phew!! At Last Exams(Engg) r over!!! 
I just came back from college ... 

Anyways, me too from Pune..

British Council Lib will b just fine... 
Will be def coming..
If possible get some good stuff too (games,episodes,movies,softwares.. blah blah)    Lets start a P2P community in Pune.
If there is any change in the timing... lemme know.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 16, 2004)

devianthulk im in for starting a P2P in Pune, (man this is turning out to be good) but the problem is how to exchange the stuff coz even tho u bring ur respective hdd or cds also u need a comp to transfer stuff. So gotta devise a good plan.


----------



## eminemence (Dec 16, 2004)

Do u guys know where in Pune can u get second hand computer motherboards or basically second-hand tech stuff?
Bye.
--eminemence.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 16, 2004)

hey eminemence r u comin or just fooling around man. It would be nice of ya if u wud come. Then we can talk.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 16, 2004)

Hope seriouly ever one comes. Digit is really so nice a place to come and enjoy . Soo beautiful if it comes to be real . 
   Anyway lets discuss most of the stuff when there is meeting ...lets not spoil the fun by discussing here........


----------



## eminemence (Dec 17, 2004)

Sorry man won't be able to join u , as I have my sister's wedding on
25th , so need to make some preparations.
Anyway hope you enjoy.
Will try to make it to the next meet.
Bye.
--eminemence.


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 17, 2004)

*Let's meet this Sunday!*

Hi,

Place and time remain same (British Library, 19/Dec,10:00 AM).I have PMed to those who have said yes.

If you can come and want details, get in touch with: djmykey,devianthulk or freshseasons, as I will be not online on Saturday/Sunday.

Bye!

GA


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 17, 2004)

Please get in touch with me as i suppose gameaddict will not be here on line so we can just as about finalise the last details...


----------



## saROMan (Dec 17, 2004)

Phew..finally My exams r over......i see lots of things have happned in this thread....hmm...10AM British LIb...i can sure make it....

BTW devianthulk i have  128 MB USB stick(thx to Digit)..so i can carry 120MB stuff around....and a CD Writer.....so P2P Sharing Works gr8 for me   
well i have  some gr8 stuff w me....lets talk bout it when we Meet ......

and thx a lot Game ....for makin this thread..coz i am wth Digit since May..even i cud not think of such Meeting........thx a lot Bro....


----------



## djmykey (Dec 18, 2004)

Woohoo lotsa ppl r coming tommorrow to the meet wow its gonna be a hell of a meeting. If ppl decide at the last moment that they r coming then just drop in at the place if u r late for posting up a message or something.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 19, 2004)

Opps i missed the Forum meet . Please check your pm . mailed my phone number d try to meet you 
   Freshseasons


----------



## djmykey (Dec 19, 2004)

Yo man freashseasons pity u missed it. No problems we had fun. Guess what saroman and gameaddict were classmates but they came to know that when they met. So man theres always a next time. But hey we thought that more ppl would come. But it was down only to 3 ppl gameaddict, saroman and me, djmykey. We first met up game addict was lil late coz of some ministers rally or something. We didnt waste much time coz there were just the 3 of us tho we finished the introductory part and then talkd much abt technology, hardware, jobs, life and stuff. Btw not to spoil the mood we must really make a big meet meaning that lotsa ppl r supposed to come. Anyways a big P2P is gonna be setup. So ppl should rush. Btw we expect more ppl to join. Punites r ya hearing ??


----------



## devianthulk (Dec 19, 2004)

When r u guys meeting next???
Any plans??
Lemme know.
Couldn't make it... as i'm down with fever and severe headache


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 19, 2004)

Yaa so sorry i feel .  
     And djmkey i don't believe saroman and gameaddict are class mates.   
    How come yaaar so big a conincidence . Wow . ! I wish you had taken pictures of your in group and posted it here.
    Still tell me ....the first look of saroman and gameaddict when they saw eachother.LOL    Meeting d fighing in forum still not knowing eachother. 
   Anyway desperatly waiting for the next meet and promise from me ...i will be there no matter what. 
  Actually i did come up at 11 Am but was whole an hour Late. Finding that green jacket on gameaddict was really taxing.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Dec 20, 2004)

really sad.......
i missed the meet  
but would luv to be there next time around


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 20, 2004)

*Sure!*

Hi All,

Since I was not online on Saturday/Sunday, I could not  recieve freshseason's and sagar_mutha's PM.

Yes, indeed saROman and I were classmates in our graduation days, but just lost touch. Anyway, we are back!

So the three of you: devianthulk,freshseasons and sagar_mutha and rest of us can meet some Sunday....

After coming Sunday, emimenance will be also free, so 02/Jan/2005 will suit everybody, I suppose.

It was nice to see the fellow techies coming together, so more the numbers, more the fun.

Bye!

GA


----------



## saROMan (Dec 20, 2004)

OK..i see a lot of talkin bout me and Game being....Classmates...yah its true..we spend 3years Togather  ....but only remember each others faces.....  
WHY.....? 
coz i have a Belief.....that the timinig to visit College are....

1) when ur being fined if u miss certain Events
2) it becomes Abosolute Necessory to b there (eg the Principal has a Attack to bug u with 20-30Words/Minute * 2-2.5 Hrs)
3) when u get ur Hall ticket
4) Exams

any ways feels nice to b with ur old pal   


Hope More n more ppeole will attend the Next meet ....


----------



## djmykey (Dec 20, 2004)

So 2 Jan I can't confirm coz my mom and sis r gonna go for a marriage so I may not come so i gotta see. Hey ppl the list is getting bigger,

Game Addict
saroman
djmykey
sagar_mutha
devianthulk
freashseasons
wow thats a big list looking to add more ppl.


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 21, 2004)

*Hmmm...how baout saturday 01/Jan/2005?*

Hi,

djmykey may not be able to come...how about Saturday then . It is 01/Jan/2005 and we can wish "Happy New Year!" to each other !

Yes, the list is growing and I am glad to see that ! Let's make it a big club!

Bye!

GA


----------



## djmykey (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes m8 it'll be cool with me coz im gonna chuck classes that day so its fine with me. Is it cool with rest of the ppl.


----------



## amlendu (Dec 22, 2004)

*the meet*

i think i missed a great oppurtunity of meeting all u guys but couldn't help it since i was out of town
1st jan is cool with me but let us meet in the evening (31st night hangover & all the stuff u know  )
Let me know the details.............
bye


----------



## djmykey (Dec 22, 2004)

amlendu thanks for the anticipation but i dont think that will work coz every 1 would be busy with their own celebrations so it would be cool if we meet up on 1 Jan ya thats cool we can meet on Jan 1.


----------



## saROMan (Dec 23, 2004)

Hmm 1st Jan.....well Nthin has been desided by me for 31st Bash....well as soon some its desided i will let u all know....


----------



## sagar_mutha (Dec 24, 2004)

hmmm.....goin to mumbai on 31st so dont think i can make it in the morning....


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 24, 2004)

*late but one more pune lover ...........*

Hey guys, 

sorry for late reply.  

i am also from pune.  

staying in Kalyaninagar. (sexy place) 

working as sys admin.   

what about rest guys ?    

i would like to meet everyone. 


all tech guys, waoooooooo that will be big event for us. 

I am ready on 1st and 2nd also.

just tell me the place and timeing.

Please PM me all your names and what u r doing with mail address.


I am dying for making my pune friend list as big as my dream.



so plz waiting for reply. 


bye 


avi


----------



## amlendu (Dec 26, 2004)

*help me out guys*

i have already asked gameaddict for help but i need ur help too guys.
THe thing is, i am  designing this sweatshirt for the guys in the comp department in our college but i just can't think of a good slogan for it. I searched the net but only came up with either jokes or puns intended at comp engineers. So i want ur help for a good slogan.

Awaiting ur reply

P.S : I hope we r meeting on the 1st or 2nd of Jan


----------



## djmykey (Dec 26, 2004)

Lets see may I suggest the Official date and timing of the 2nd Pune meet.

Palce :- British Council Library Gate, F.C. Road.
Date :- 1st Jan 2005 (Maybe someother day if some1 is not comfy with 1st)
Timing :- 10 or 11 A.M. (Coz 10 AM wasnt comfy with some ppl last time.)

the sign of us ppl is the green jacket of gameaddict (thats how we recognised him last time.)

what do u say ppl any suggestions welcome.
(If you comply pls reply to this thread.)
(If you are unsure or have any probs pm me or gameaddict with your full name (this is needed coz we cant name u with ur id  and phone no. we will get back to you.)


----------



## dspawar (Dec 26, 2004)

Here is one more interested techy frm Pune.......a 3rd yr std comp engg...


----------



## devianthulk (Dec 26, 2004)

That  would be fine djmykey.

How bout we discuss what stuff we r going to exchange before the meet ??


----------



## djmykey (Dec 27, 2004)

man devianthulk u seem to be in a great kind of hurry. So cool down. We can first meet every1 then come to know each 1 of each other and then talk business  . Not to jump on to business ok. Say some ppl say that 10 am is a bit to early so any suggestions as to when to keep the meet. All suggestions r welcome but except evening coz evening most of the ppl r busy.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Dec 28, 2004)

goin to mumbai on 31st....so i think 11 or 11.30 should be fine....


----------



## djmykey (Dec 28, 2004)

Yes lotsa ppl r telling that 10 am is not that good so what abt a shift in time what do u say about 12 o'clock noon.  That'll be fine I think with lotsa ppl.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Dec 28, 2004)

great!....12 o'clock noon will b fine


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 28, 2004)

*so lets meet at 12*

HI guys,

I ll be there at 12.

lets see the crowd.

if i am lucky then i ll get my Honda Unicorn     on that day only. 

anyway see on the 1st of jan 2004.

avi


----------



## amlendu (Dec 28, 2004)

*time of meet*

12:00 noon is fine with me


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 28, 2004)

*OK!*

Hi All,

Was in hibernation for quite some time...but I am back, now!

The date and place are fine for most of the guys (BCL Entrance, 01/01/2005),  but the time seems to be not so OK!.So what we can do is meet at 1300 hours,because everybody can have thier morning meal by that time.

I have recieved Phone nos. of most of you guys, but some new joiners are remaining.So please PM me with your phone. nos., and I will get in touch with you.

And yeah, as djmykey said,   green jacket will be my sign.All the rest can come with marigold flowers in thier hair 

Bye!

GA


----------



## djmykey (Dec 28, 2004)

Hmm I think itll be kind of too late gameaddict. Cant u have your lunch lil early man pls for 1 day. 12:00 will be fine man. Every 1 is complying, pls man buck up lest have fun eat food early.


----------



## devianthulk (Dec 28, 2004)

12 will be fine...
If everyone agrees we can have lunch out
What say???


----------



## djmykey (Dec 29, 2004)

Hmm...... lunch ok m8. Gameaddict knows this good place where we can have lunch. right game  so if all ppl agree we can have lunch together or else we can do something else . Whaddya say ppl around 12 noon


----------



## amlendu (Dec 29, 2004)

*lunch out*

Having lunch out is fine with me


----------



## sagar_mutha (Dec 29, 2004)

no probs....we can have lunch outside


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ok! 1200 is fine *

Hi All,

What I meant was that by 13:00 everybody can have thier lunch and then come...but it turned out to be something else   

Anyway, we can all meet at 12:00, introduce each other, chat a little and then go for lunch nearby.And then see who has the proper table manners   

12:00 is fine...let's meet and have some good chat  !

Bye!

GA <---If GameAddict proves a long word, use 'GA', instead!


----------



## saROMan (Dec 29, 2004)

bad news Guys ..may b i wont b there.....i will have to go to Au'bad ...any ways ....will b in touch......have Phun .... :roll:


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 31, 2004)

*Let's meet tomorrow !*

Hi Pune Techies,

It is good to see that we are going to have a IInd Pune Techie Meet !

It is going to be tomorrow (01/Jan/2005) at BCL Entrance at 12:00.

Let's start the year with a great get together and as people believe that what you do on first day affects your whole year, we can safely say that it is going to be a techie affair !

Had a talk with every member whose phone no. is with me...but if you are a new joiner,don't hesitate and come directly to the meeting place.You can recognise me in my green jacket.Please try to be punctual!

Let's meet tomorrow!

Bye!

GA


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jan 1, 2005)

hi all!
sorry guys couldnt make it to the meet  
had my new yr bash in mumbai and got too late
hope the next meet will be soon too


----------



## djmykey (Jan 2, 2005)

Yo ppl it was a real meet. Yes there were 5 ppl at the meet. The fever is catching. And yes those who missed it shouldnt feel bad it was just a begininng so u can miss out on the next time. Hey saroman u listening......


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 2, 2005)

*Yahoo Group for us!*

Hi,

Created a Yahoo! Group for us guys, because as the number goes up it becomes difficult to communicate or relay messages to everybody.All of you guys are invited to PuneTechies Yahoo Group !

Just shoot a mail at  PuneTechies-subscribe(((at)))nospam.yahoogroups.c-o-m . You know how to make out the address !

The idea popped up when we guys were chatting...I suppose avi_avdhut or devianthulk suggested it.Thanks to both of you! And yes it is good to see 3 new members in the IInd meet!

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 3, 2005)

*come on guys ........*

Hi,
it was really great time when all crazy people about tech come together.

next time no one should miss this event.

we must have big and strong crowd.

next meeting we are planning at my home.

we can enjoy as we will be alone.

guys tell me your plans ...............



avi


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 7, 2005)

*Next meet planned on 16/Jan-Sunday!*

Hi All,

As per our discussion in the last meet, the IIIrd meet is planned on 16/Jan on Sunday.Time and place will be same: BCL Entrance, at 1200 Hours.

As we have planned to go to avi_avdhut's place from there, it would be better that we leave for it before 1330, after the lunch.

Also, please register with the group "PuneTechies", so that getting in touch becomes easier.

Any suggestions?

Bye!

GA


----------



## anildigital (Jan 7, 2005)

*Roll Call For Enginner Techies In Pune, Post ur Reply*

*Here Is The RollCall For Techies Who are Engineers Or Engineering Students, Just Post ur Reply.*


----------



## djmykey (Jan 7, 2005)

anildigital u wanna join the group u r welcome man. Join the group for further news and meets


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 11, 2005)

*Plan is bit changed...*

Hi,

As avi_avdhut will be out of station, we won't be going to his place.Everything else remains the same.

It would be better if you people can confirm your coming to the meet.PM me or just post here.

Bye!

GA


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi GA!
Im comin this time  
DEFINITELY!!!
Dont want to miss the third meet in a row


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 11, 2005)

*i will also try my best*

hey guys,

i will also try my best to join but not sure so dont want you guys to wait for me.

start and this time i want we should plan first.

i think we must have plan what to do in meeting and then we should go according to it.

we can make agenda.
like what should be discuss, what can be shared within us (hardware, software, other things)

we just dont want to come together and eat and talk something without any direction and then go home.

i want meeting should attract everyone.

please plan something or leave it to me for next meeting.

any ideas please mail me or best mail to the group so everyone will be in touch.


we should plan something productive and even some big event for fun also. like long drive or movie or anythin.


please send me your replies.

waiting ................................

avi


----------



## djmykey (Jan 11, 2005)

Yeah man our meets r preety bland we gotta spice things up so pls ppl think about something.


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 11, 2005)

*It takes time to warm up....*

Hi,

You guys are right about doing something more apart from just meeting,chatting and breaking the bread together !

But please realise, that things take some time to warm up....so let's keep the things informal and not "mission-oriented".All the things which, I believe, everyone expects, will follow.

At present,group is not so big to plan agendas...let's meet and see what evolves.And we planned the next meet at avi's place, but since he finds it difficult to attend, what can rest of us do?

Bye!

GA


----------



## djmykey (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey first of all we need a good place to meet up and then we need a comp at that place   then we need a big group (we'll get 1) and then we can b planning the agendas.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 12, 2005)

*i will be there at next meeting ...*

Hi guys,

i agree that we dont want "mission-oriented" meetings, and agenda etc ..

but dont take those words in technical way.

i just want to streamlise the process.

like we should decide every one will do something for entire group for value addition of each knowledge.

it may be aobut overclocking, modding, gaming, softwares, usages, tricky softwares and many things.


thats what i want the productive output from out meetings.

i am not even getting replies from any other guy ?????????????


i dont want our meeting should be just for time pass and talkig anything without direction.

and if we start our activities with proper plans then we can attract more people. but we have to start.


so what i want is find out the topics for everyone in this meeting.

like i will teach "virtual networking" to everyone.

what about others.

not necessary everyone should talk or show something but these things are necessary to improve your gruoup communication, team leadership skill.

in our next life just proper tech. knowledge will not help us if we dont know the skills i mentioned.

what you think ...........


and i dont understand why others are not replying.....


anyway we must be in touch.

plan something in this meeting for next meeting.

avi


----------



## amlendu (Jan 12, 2005)

*meet*

Well 
   I like avi_avdhut's plan of learning something in our meet. But the inevitable question still remains of where to hold the meeting s.t a computer is at our disposal.

I ain't sure if i'll b able to make it but i''ll inform GA 'bout it.

Till then
Bye


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 14, 2005)

*See you on Sunday...*

Hi,

This is might be my last post for the IIIrd meet.Time and place are same.I may be not online Sat/Sun, so if you have change of plans please call me  and let me know.

Secondly, join the "PuneTechies" group, for faster updates!


Bye!

GA


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 24, 2005)

*Next meet this Sunday?*

Hi All,

The IIIrd meet is planned for this Sunday.IIIrd meet? Yes, because the last planned 'meet' never happened 

Time: 1300
Place: BCL Entrance
Date:  30/Jan/2005

Let me know your views!

BTW, you can join "PuneTechies" group, by shooting a mail at punetechies-subscribe((at))yahoogroups(dot)c-o-m . What can't be discussed here, can be discussed there !

Bye!

GA


----------



## devianthulk (Jan 25, 2005)

> Time: 1300
> Place: BCL Entrance
> Date: 30/Jan/2005



I guess that would be fine with me.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jan 25, 2005)

30th June is fine with me...hope all goes well this time


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 25, 2005)

*enjoy this meeting without me*

hi guys,

enjoy this meeting without me

but from next meeting i will not give anyone of you chance to say that no proper location.

welcome for 2 new guys.

thx a ton for reply - sagar and amit.


i am on leave from tomorrow so i will be out of net access but after 3rd feb i will be dedicated to our group.


so 6th Feb there is open invitation from me to everyone at my place.

Sunday  or Saturday anytime you like.

coz i have off on saturday and sunday.

this meeting only you guys decide what to share and what to bring to my place.


everyoe should come with HDD and some good CD's.

my CD-RW is spoiled so requested to bring one CD-RW drive so if anyone like to take then there should not be any problem.

so 6th Feb at my place. first we will meet at BL and then to my place.

anyway best luck for this meeting and sorry that i will be unabaliable due to exams.


let me know the plans and some modification in plans.

bye


avi


----------



## djmykey (Jan 25, 2005)

Me also might not come bcoz of my project is on my head might or not make it so pls amit call me on sat. Ok thanks take care cya.


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 28, 2005)

*See you all this Sunday!*

Hi All,

See you guys this Sunday! I could not call you, but try to be at the venue.

Bye!

GA


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 2, 2005)

*How about this Sunday?*

Hi All,

I too liked the idea by djmykey to meet this Sunday (06/Feb). 

Huh!?!? When did he post? He emailed to the group, actually. 

What do you guys say? This time avi_avdhut will be also available...though, we have to get a confirmation from him  

Post your suggestions!

Bye!

GA


----------



## djmykey (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes I posted that message so ppl voice ur opinion fast coz we got 4 days only to go.


----------



## devianthulk (Feb 2, 2005)

Its fine with me..
At What time r we supposed to meet on Sat (6th)????


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 3, 2005)

*06/Feb is Sunday*

Hi,

06/Feb is Sunday, not Saturday  

GA


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 4, 2005)

*See you all this Sunday!*

Hi All,

It is going to be much better this time...from BCL we will move to avi_avdhut's place.

Time: 1300
Place: BCL Entrance
Date:  06/Feb (Sunday)

Please co-ordinate what we are going to bring and exchange through the group!

Also as it will take hours at avi's place, we need to reach him as fast as possible...so no late-coming at the venue or you will miss the bus!
 

Bye!

GA


----------



## djmykey (Feb 4, 2005)

Avi sorry man I cant bring along the DVD drive coz if it is tilted for a long time it cr@ps man. I can't risk it or else I'll be dead so man pls understand.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Feb 7, 2005)

well....the last pune techies meet was a blast  

It  was nice meeting Michael,Avi and Ajay

Loads f movies,songs,music videos,games,softwares and utilities were shared!!!!!!!

Avi's 'Virtal PC' demo was gr8

Hope there are many more members in the next meet


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 7, 2005)

*anytime welcome guys*

Hello everyone,

Thanks for reply.

Next meeting will finish our sharing (songs, softwares, games, videos)
and then we can think something productive like sharing MCSE knowledge or anything which will help all of us in our professional life.


sorry guys but that is my ultimate goal for these meetings.

i just dont want songs and games sharing meeting.


first thing we need enough time.


so next time everyone must come at 12.00 sharp.
and we will be together upto 8 or 9.


we will finish everything (sharing) and we must reserve atleast one hour to know each other.


everyone must teach our group about something.

guys this is very important for future life.

this teaching will not only help us to improve our group discussion knowledge but better personality and public management and many things.

you will fill the difference when you will go throgh all this at least 3 or 4 times.


not necessary that everyone must tell some very hard and tech fundas.

but at least each should give a try.

you can talk and demonstrate about anything  -  even how to play a partuculer game also with some logic.


and important thing is the group strangth.


next time it should be double.


try to catch your friends, girlfriends (hehehehe) also.


most welcome for everyone.



bye


waiting for next meet ??????????????????



avi


----------



## djmykey (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow 8)  senti post man Avi.
Yeah we had a blast ppl we shared almost most of the stuff we had. 
It was a big meet actually but we didn't have a major load of games coz the main gamster waznt there (Amit A.K.A. Gameaddict). So we had to share movies, softwares whatever etc. Hope to c nice meets in the coming future.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 8, 2005)

*can anyone bring machine to my place.*

Hey i have an idea !!!!!!!!!!

can anyone bring his machine to my place. we will have lot of fun.

we will play something on LAN.  hehehehehehehehe


this is the post you may like - micheal (check ur spell) heheheheheh


just kidding.


avi


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 15, 2005)

*Next Meet (Vth Meet)!*

Hi Guys,

Let's meet this Sunday (20/Feb), same place, same time....

And before we meet , let's decide what we want to do, as avi_avdhut said (not exactly like that, but a little planning).

What do you say?

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 16, 2005)

amit,

better you come first.

not this time we dont want any excuse.

try to bring some more guys with you.


And this sunday the timing should be 11 AM.  

max we will wait till 11.15 then we will move to my place.


anyone has problem he can come late but no after 12.30


and i am thinking that we should start penelty system.




*A PERSON WHO IS PROMISING AND NOT FOLLOWING IT HE MUST GET FINED.*


if anyone has problem please let us know in advance.

This time some one should come with Combo so we can write something.
but it should be working fine.

and michel did you contacted amay (darlklord) coz he have me call yesterday and was asking about what we guys are doing in our meeting.

i told him that everyone is coming with HDD, CD's DVD's and we are sharing everything.

but only one point could impress him that i told him we are doing knowledge sharing.

i will teach "Virtual Networking" to everyone.
then some one else should talk or demonstrate about "Overclocking" or many things like that.

he asked me aobut who is going to show "overclocking".

he also has shown some intrest but as you guys know his time problem he told me that he will try.

so i have invited him.


guys we must get more guys.



JUST LOOK AT CHENNAI GUYS, THEIR THREADS, REPLIES, WHAT ALL THEY ARE DOING.................


COME ON TAKE IT AS CHALLANGE.


WE MUST GROW FAST.



Keep posting.

there should be more and more replies to this thread.




bye

avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry guys, but I wont be able to make it on this Sunday  ...there is 'Texplosion' in college....an event with programming,gaming,linux,etc contests....and im volunteering 4 it,so cant come


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 16, 2005)

Guys in pagalguy.com no puneites is replying so posting here

Hello
Frm where i can get second hand/xeroxed IMS/Time material for CAT in Pune?
Appa Balwant Chowk (ABC) doesn't have any MBA material?
plzzzzz help pune waalon Im new to pune!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 16, 2005)

*tell us more about u*

hi man,

check ur pm

tell us more abut u

not sure but we might help you ..........


we have meet at 11.30 am on coming sunday at my place.

you have to reach to British Library then we will catch you.


bye


avi


----------



## saROMan (Feb 16, 2005)

ok seems i have missed a lot of stuff ...any ways 20th hmm i can make that 


1 suggesion though ..insted of bringing piles of cd'd/HDD ..why cant we PM our list of stuff to each other ..so that at  time of meet we can carry some selected stuff only , BTW my HDD has 2 broken Pins ..so donno if it'll boot again after taken out once..so cant do that ,i can bring some Blank Cd's/CDR ....  so PM if any 1 intrested in my list .....


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 16, 2005)

*wel come*

you can PM what all you have to us or mail us  -




Welcome to the PuneTechies group at Yahoo! Groups, a 
free, easy-to-use email group service. Please 
take a moment to review this message.

To learn more about the PuneTechies group, please visit
*groups.yahoo.com/group/PuneTechies

To start sending messages to members of this group, simply 
send email to
PuneTechies@yahoogroups.com

If you do not wish to belong to PuneTechies, you may 
unsubscribe by sending an email to 
PuneTechies-unsubscribe@yahoogroups.com

To see and modify all of your groups, go to
*groups.yahoo.com/mygroups


Regards,

Moderator, PuneTechies






our meeting place is BCL at 11.30 AM.


warm welcome.

reply with your details.

and try to get more public.


----------



## djmykey (Feb 16, 2005)

Pm lists doesnt work for me at least. So i always prefer that bring the stuff directly if i like it ill take it or else dump it. Thats how i work. Anywys will look forward to the next meet


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 17, 2005)

*Meet is postponed*

Hi All,

Since many people can't make it on this  Sunday, the meet is postponed.

It has been already discussed on the Y! Group, so I won't post the details.

@sagar_mutha: All the Best for your college event! If possible, send me the quiz questions.I am a quiz buff, myself! 

Bye!

GA


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey Guys...

     Am Dipen  -- Hostelite--living at Ghole Rd. Near F.C Pune... am studying 2nd yr I.T engg at M.I.T .. Though am member of this forum since last yr. but am active since last 15 days ...
    Ill be glad to be in touch with other puneites,,,

   Cheers,,
   Dipen


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 24, 2005)

*Welcome!*

Hi Dipen01,

Welcome to the Pune Techies!

You seem to be an audiophile...post something more about you and get in touch with other members, too!

Have fun!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 24, 2005)

*so guys are we coming this sunday ????*

*so guys are we coming this sunday ????*

please let me the list of public.

amay is coming.

michel is coming.

i am coming. (heheheehhehehe)

who is next ????????????



reply fast.


saturday we should have final time - 11.30 am  -  BCL



and welcome Dipen01 

let us know somethig more about you and your avaliability.


see everyone is coming with some stuff. (like HDD, some CD's).

but what all to bring dont post is here.

you can PM what all you have to us or mail us - 




Welcome to the PuneTechies group at Yahoo! Groups, a 
free, easy-to-use email group service. Please 
take a moment to review this message. 

To learn more about the PuneTechies group, please visit 
*groups.yahoo.com/group/PuneTechies 

To start sending messages to members of this group, simply 
send email to 
PuneTechies@yahoogroups.com 

If you do not wish to belong to PuneTechies, you may 
unsubscribe by sending an email to 
PuneTechies-unsubscribe@yahoogroups.com 

To see and modify all of your groups, go to 
*groups.yahoo.com/mygroups 


Regards, 

Moderator, PuneTechies 



avi



avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey guys....

  I  have sent u pmmes... introducing myself and the stuff (though less).. i have with...
   Now u guys introduce urselves and let me know abt u.. i mean what do u do here.. amd all the stuff and knowledge u guys have...
   I have no problem for a meet on this sunday i.e 27-feb .at any time u guys suggest...
   It will be really nice meeting u guys.. it will be fun....
Let me know if any program is finaled...and yeah dont forget to pm me abt urself... that way we can know each other better... what say.....
anywys... 

    For some work i had to scan my ID ...so i thought ill post my I-card pic just for reference..Though it was not necessary.. if u guys have urs.. i guess u guys post urs too.... (ofcourse...if u have no probs..)

*img86.exs.cx/img86/1783/pic5zp.jpg

Cheers...
Dipen..


----------



## sagar_mutha (Feb 25, 2005)

Sunday is fine with me too!

Lets hope there are many more members this time

Eagerly waitin 4 Amay's tweaks 

And welcome to the group Dipen!!!!


----------



## djmykey (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey yo ppl I'm in this time I'm also coming man. Dipen welcome man, we would be just more than happy to have you with us. Just remember you are joining the pune techie group man. Be there at BCL at 11:30 I dont think it would be kind of a problem with you coz u stay nearby. so I will be there (and my hdd also  ) so will be meeting u guys there.


----------



## saROMan (Feb 25, 2005)

so finally the timing is Saturday 11:30 or Sunday 12:00 ??? and Dipen01 in case u r wondering whats BCL , its British Library at FC road opp Vaishali ....


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 25, 2005)

*Post the details*

HI All,

To avoid confusion of any sort, post the details, like we used to do it for last meets. Anybody, if just glancing through the posts, can immedietely get the details.

Eg:

Date:   Whatever
Venue: BCL Entrance
Time:   Whatever


All the Best  and have a blast!

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 25, 2005)

*it is saturday*

hey it is not saturday.



*Sunday  -   11.30 AM   -   BCL  *


no problem. no confusion.


everyone must come.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 28, 2005)

*good meet guys.*

HI guys.......

It was fun with all you guys.

Good meet.


so get charged for next meet at ?????


welcome for the views or good locations.

please reply your post about the location for next meet.



Micheal wont be there so i should start making plan.


so guys,

please reply your date and time.


waiting ...............................


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Guys..

  was great fun at the meet..   

 and Of course about the next meet... any Sunday *any* Time which is suitable for u guys....

  Ill be ready to come.. 

I guess Michael won't find diff. to adjust 4 - 5 hrs. on Sunday after all chalta hai... 

  8) @ Michael ::-   4-5 hrs.  me kitna padh lega.... aise bhi  cafe pe timepass         karta hai...   

[/b]


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 1, 2005)

ekdam sahi bola !   

i am planning that we should go out of pune.

khadkwasala or chandaini chowk or some cool place where computer wont be there and we will come closer.


start posting which place you would like to go.


enjoy...............


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 1, 2005)

hey avdhut...

    theres no reply from mikey or saroman.... r u sure they guys are checking this thread ... i guess they are not...
    i was looking forward to meet GA (game addict) as i myself am gaming freak... he is also nowhere.... 

    it seems that they r just depending on Yahoo group...and are no more checking this thing...

    what do u think..???

  Cheers..
   Dipen


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 1, 2005)

not like that.

they might be busy in something.

but still mail to yahoogroup is always best option.


compose a mail now..............

and you post in digit for location.

atleast lets the debate start from you only.................



cheers 

avi


----------



## saROMan (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok..Ok...sorry..was a bit busy....Fighting with my Net conn  as useual ..so cud not chk the thread.....
havent chkd my yahoo since ages.....what ever..any news fm game???  BTW Avi ...what r u gonna do at CChawk???? Chix Hunting????

any ways...wll try to b in contact......just copy down my Ymsngr add..n add me...Over and out..




   Funny thing its my 420th Post ..


----------



## djmykey (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah chix hunting. If you ppl r wasting only 5 hrs then I'm in but if you ppl r in for some trek or something I'm not in coz i gotta finish doin all my pracs and stuff + project so I wont be coming. So it depends on the venue where we are supposed to meet.

Man chix = :: COOL :: (I'm in for chix hunting)


PS: - Never went to CChowk so dunno much abt it. So pls ppl dont bug me for locations I'm really poor at that.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 2, 2005)

gusy dont do like this.

C chowk is cool place (only if you have someone with you) heheehehhe

leave it.

my thinking is some enjoy and some education both.


if michel can spend 5 hours then well and good.


we can even think for Khandakwasla.


what you guys think.



and michel 



> If you ppl r *wasting *only 5 hrs then I'm



what is this   



do reply with some ideas also.


avi


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 2, 2005)

*Post your plans*

Hi All,

Nice to know that last meet was good! I liked Avi's idea of organising next meet at some scenic place.Count me in! 

At present, I am bit busy (and bothered, too  )  about finding a new flat/room fro accomdation.If you guys have any contact in Aundh/Sangvi area, please let me know.

Looking forward to meet you people!

One more thing... who is indigodreamz? Somebody with that mail id. joined the group.

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 2, 2005)

*wel come*

wel come hoeny.

we all are missing you.

which place you would like to go.

post any place which is near to pune so we can come back within 5 -6  hours. coz michel dosent have time.


and if this time you miss the meet then @#$@$!#%!$#%@$%!#$


just kidding but try your best to make it.


waiting...................


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 2, 2005)

hey guys....

    as evrybody ready for Cchowk... Lets fix it... i guess let's stick on this thread only... As saRoman said.. i also havent checked my yahoo a/c since ages...

@saRoman::--     haan.. why will u get time to reply on this thread...busy with downloading... huh!!....      Whatever but u r coming for next meet rite..??   OTHERWISE...      ur gone.. heehehhe... ragad le.. ragad le... Till june its unlim download... after that u will    cry   ... so take its advantage now...     


@GA :-        as  u wanna know me at personal level...

          1)am hostelite... originally from Jalgaon...SE I.T    M.I.T
          2)hobbies are Games (Strategic,Sports)... surfing(am surfing since last 7 yrs.) and gossiping ..hangin out... and etc.
          3) my interests... if am not online am always doing some Keeda on my PC.. have crashed my hard-disk twice before.. hehe.   .  have strong affininty towards computers..
          4) in Computers interest me;;   I like collecting video songs..wallpapers(Hollywood models, 3D , Assorted)... I also like fiddling with videos.. always encoding or decoding something or other..
          5) on career point of view am planning for GRE after my engg.

  I guess thats all from my side... lemme know about u....


@Avdhut :--- hey avdhut i dont think these guys will make something final..so i guess lets decide our next meet for sure...


@Mikey.... abe mikey dont cry so much..pracs ke bahane mat kar....tujhe kya farak padta hai... 5 ghante cafe me royega usse accha.. chal kahi ghoomenge...


   chal bye then.. enough for now... fingers are also paining...  :roll:  :roll: 

Cheers... 
 Dipen


----------



## saROMan (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Post your plans*



			
				GameAddict said:
			
		

> One more thing... who is indigodreamz? Somebody with that mail id. joined the group.
> GA



when hez online...just say hi to him n u'll know ......


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 2, 2005)

*OK! Let's do it!*

Hi All,

Let's do it guys! Fix a place and post the details...I think, Avi and Dipen01 know a lot about all the hip places..so we leave the job to you guys.But decide by Friday.I am aware of just FC Road and Camp.

No news from devianthulk.Wonder why?

I think to cover a place in 5-6 hrs. will be difficult... possible if we decide to go to Saras baug 

@Dipen01: You can subscribe to Y! Groups through any email address (Rediff,Gmail etc.).So you can use your current, frequently used id. to join the group.

@saroman:OK! Got your clue! 

Bye!

GA


----------



## devianthulk (Mar 2, 2005)

Was busy with submissions.
Our submission dates for practicals and assignments have
been preponed as two of ur teachers r going on leave by the end of this month.
So will b kinda busy this entire month.
But 4-5 hrs.... wont b a problem. Cant afford
to spend the whole day freakin out.

Anyways... will try my best to come.
Keep updating this thread. 


Hey... a lil off topic..... is any1 interested in taking part
in CS (Counter Strike)? 
4 members per team. Venue : - Dy Patil College.
Registration : -  Rs. 150      (37.5 per head)
In case anyone's interested pls lemme know.
Prize Money Rs : - 5000 /-


----------



## djmykey (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeehaaw I'm in for a hike in CChowk man I'm very much there. Count me in. But I only have 1 prob bike ( Only transport is one problem we gotta tackle. 
That done I'm fine with rest all.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 3, 2005)

guys,

we can come back within 6 hours from c chowk.

saras bag is not for us.

i love that place because cool and silent.

you can ride with some pleasure.

sit somewhere and have a look at pune (sexy one)

eat something,  


bring someone with you (if possible)


so guys lets fix c chowk.


let me know if anyone has problem or other comment.




cheers


avi


----------



## djmykey (Mar 3, 2005)

Nah im fine with it. Yes man I'm coming to CChowk without any food we can eat something out there,


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 3, 2005)

eating at c chowk is expensive but OK no problem.


michel  -  i am not able to access tech arena man.

can you please give me the exact URL.

and c chowk is very near for all you guys.

just one turn from aundh. then..................................


but when you guys come all the way to my place then i must come.



hey but what about digital camera.


does anyone has it.


or anyone try to arrange it.


its always good catch group in a pic.

great memories yaar.


i dont know when i ll move to Japan.

may be next monday or may be monday of August.


so i want to take many good memories.



please help me.



avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 3, 2005)

well... guys...

   the problem with travelling for me also... i also dont have bike....    ....

    lets see...

  cheers..
   dipen


----------



## saROMan (Mar 3, 2005)

hey AVI..congrats.......just got the news at yahoo..tat ur goin to japan....Keep it up.....


hey Mikey...Cchowk is very near to u yaar....u can just show a thumb to any 1 on highway...n he'll take u to CC  (jokin)

BTW dipen same with u....i guess its on ur way....
BTW just looked at ur avatar..n its  @$%#%

 i can pick either of u ..just will have to take the longer route ....


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 3, 2005)

guys,

i dont think that there will be any problem of bike atleast.........


come on guys.......


lets start counting bikes.


I have bike. so i can take any one guy.  (mostly michel coz my bike can easily carry him. )heheheheheheh


come on guys make a pair. hehehehehehehehe


i dont want small samll reasons.....


*what about digital camera.*


does any one can arrange it plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.



do let me know guys.




bye

avi


----------



## saROMan (Mar 3, 2005)

hey a lill off topic......

can any one lend me a 40/80 GB hdd for 1 day ??? coz i wanna clean format all my Hdd's(2 No's)
and shift my os's completly on a single HDD....alike now where my OS is on other HDD and my Boot files are on other HDD


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 3, 2005)

hi guys!

checkin this space after a  long time

chandni Chowk is a nice place  

good 4 bird watchin....but as avi said eatin out there wud be expensive

But if everyone is ready i wud suggest Garden Court 4 food...tis my favourite place  

Ill be comin wit another frnd frm Nigdi and the guy who was wit me in the previous meet

Will talk to them and confirm

c u ppl on sunday

N congrats Avi


----------



## djmykey (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow Avi goin to Japan (Ching Ching Ching) man we might miss ya man. I'm not gonna miss this meet for any reasong man. Yeah u can take me coz ur bike will take my load . Yeah man I'm in coz then I also will be dead busy coz of my pracs and stuff. So see ya all ppl at the meet.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 4, 2005)

guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i am not going anywhere.

i got selected for the project (infrastructure analyse and upgrade)

i might go next month also or even in august.

so nothing is confirm.


dont worry. i will be with you.



i have to make this group as strong as possible.


how can i leave this group yaar.





> hey a lill off topic......
> 
> can any one lend me a 40/80 GB hdd for 1 day ??? coz i wanna clean format all my Hdd's(2 No's)
> and shift my os's completly on a single HDD....alike now where my OS is on other HDD and my Boot files are on other HDD



are i have 40 GB.

call me anytime after 6 pm and take it to you.

call today and take it.

but one thing.

when you will return it ?????

my friend who suppose to give me friends is in bombay.


so take it.


and give back with (loaded) ehhehehehe




bye



avi


----------



## saROMan (Mar 4, 2005)

OK avi ...thx i lill prob....as u know i live at Warje ie approx 20 KM fm ya home.....so it aint exactly a joy ride to ur place....but will try....or if by chance u happen to visit JM road ..or FC road...just giv me a call in adv n wll b there .....

BTW wat u mean by
------------->>>>>>>
my friend who suppose to give me friends is in bombay.<<<<<<<<<<<---------


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 5, 2005)

are yaar,

my friend who has friends is in bombay now.

i got job over there.

he use to work in mphasis. now he is there.

i came to know this on monday.   

dont worry.

i will do something and i ll get that collection.



i want FRIENDS yaar like you also.


come anytime to JM and you give me a call. i will be there in 10 min.


ok


bye


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 5, 2005)

hey avdhut ...  

      I can help u if u want......   one of my hostel mates have full friends (divx format) except 5th season...... so if  u want i can help u......

             also the new series of Joey (Matt Le blanc) called as Joey's is also with him..(still to be reales in India).. may be i can help u there also...

   bus prob is he want let me his HDD.. (he is senior so)... aur agar wo de bhi deta... we wont be able to connect it... the data cable is diffferent from others.. won't fit on our comp..  

       so i gues.. HDD ka intazam kar.... ill fill it.... what say lemme know...


   Cheers...
    Dipen


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 7, 2005)

are idiot ,

i told you 10 times that i have one extra 40 GB full formatted HDD.

come anytime and take it or give me call after 7 pm i will catch you at jm



waiting................



avi


----------



## saROMan (Mar 7, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> are idiot ,
> 
> i told you 10 times that i have one extra 40 GB full formatted HDD.
> 
> ...



u called me a idiot...      

give me ur @#@#$%# ph no...


----------



## djmykey (Mar 7, 2005)

hehehehehehe. Btw ppl think of a time to meet. I gotta schedule according to that so ppl pls hurry.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 7, 2005)

hey avi..

  where r u ... haan.??... what abt  our next meet.. completely at chandni chowk ya.. first at ur place.. exchanging CD;s and then at Cchowk...
  let me know...coz all the student of my hostel are being thrown out of hostel for 5 days...

  theres some drainage work there.. so  ill have to find a new place for 5 days...

  accha.. about Friends and Joey's series... u let me know coz atleast till coming sunday.. we are out of hostel.. so not contact with the hostel guy so ill give u that after sunday only..

  lemme know...

 Cheers..
  Dipen


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 7, 2005)

hehehe


> u called me a idiot...



 


my no - 9890646682.


start thinking about time.


sunday 13-03-2005.

time ??????????????????????



i think we should move to C Chowk after 7 pm to enjoy it really.

what you guys think.

we can come together at pune University Gate.


let me know if anyone has problem.


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 7, 2005)

hey there..

  what i say is we will meet after lunch at 1/2 pm at BCL gate... from there at ur place... timepss on comp till 5 ya 6.. then at C-chowk there we can hand out till 8.. what say..???

   if further noone as any prob.. we will ahave dinner together as per as convinience of public.. at least am ready...
   lemme know...

 Cheers..
  Dipen


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 7, 2005)

*Sounds good!*

Hi All,

Dipen01's plan sounds good.Have your lunch, meet at BCL Entrance and then move to avi's place.From there, in the early evening, move to Chandni Chowk.After that we can move to our nests! 

So it will be almost the whole day...I hope, everybody will find it OK.

Bye!

GA


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 7, 2005)

hey there..

    what about devianthulk... he seems to be no where.... is he coming...

i mean he had posted once times back since then no contact  with him.. 

saroman ... mikey...GA...avi..and myself... are sure for sunday (  correct me if gone wrong  )...

  wht abt others...

 Dipen


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 7, 2005)

i am fine with schedule.

but please be sure that you will be at BCL - 12 sharp.

then come to my place.


exchange, enjoy,, and move............ to c chowk.


* BUT WHAT ABOUT DIGITAL CAMERA*

Does anyone can arrange.


plz try ur best guys.

let me know.


bye


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 7, 2005)

hey guys..

   now that its final.. be sure not to change it.. coz then again somebody will suggest a new time which will not be suitable for others and all.. so if its no convenient for anyone.. then we should change it fast..

   accha... yes about digital cam ... man u also feel it will be gr8 with cam but ... the same prob.. i even dont have click cam...    4get digi cam  

    may be we can do one thing.. only the cam is to be brought ... if anyone of our group has cam gr8... of-course he need not worry.. we will share the remaining expenses.. what say??

    Cheers..
     Dipen


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 7, 2005)

> we will share the remaining expenses.. what say??



ya.......

we must. and even we will take care of it.

so if anyone has or if anyone can manage then plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


it will be great if all of us get locked on paper as well as digital media.


coming to my place is very good idea as game addict will come after long time here.

so lets meet.

now all of you are requsted not to make any change.


if some one has problem with managing the time of BCL he can come late but we must move from my place to C chowk at least 6 pm. so we can come back after dinner at 9 or 10 maxxxxx.


lets enjoyyyyyyyyy

avi


----------



## saROMan (Mar 7, 2005)

Crazy or what????...


to BCl at 12:00 then to Avi's approx 6-10KM away.....again Back to CC -approx 10-15KM away fm his place....Bro....my bike gives me notmore than 30KMPH .....and currntly...in a pretty bad shape   ,....but what the Heck.....i like to Ride........and its my chance.......so be it..


----------



## djmykey (Mar 7, 2005)

Whoa man 1 heck of a plan ppl. I'm not gonna miss this man. Im sure in.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 8, 2005)

> Crazy or what????...
> 
> 
> to BCl at 12:00 then to Avi's approx 6-10KM away.....again Back to CC -approx 10-15KM away fm his place....Bro....my bike gives me notmore than 30KMPH




then dont come      

just kidding..........


are everyone is coming to my place to share some more data.

cozzzzzzzz we all are data crazy ...............








> Whoa man 1 heck of a plan ppl. I'm not gonna miss this man. Im sure in.



thx sweety. i was thinking for you only that you wont be able to make this long time.

so now everything is final.


i will call most of the guys on friday if possilbe.


after that lets meet at BCL  -   my place   -   c chowk.........








cheers,


avi*yesterday i got 17" monitor. so enjoying movies, games on higher resolution.* very happy....................


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 8, 2005)

hey avi...

 Oh... man... u were crying for monitor since long hehe and finally got it. haan!!>... gr8

  now u will sponser a party on Sunday ... hehe...


 anyways... bye  catch u at BCL 12 sharp...


 Cheers..
  Dipen


----------



## djmykey (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow avi u got a new monitor abt time    cool man now ur machine is worth a benchie


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 8, 2005)

yup,

right said ............



it is really nice.

now i can set all beautiful collection of wallapapers, screensavers.

now matrix wallapaper is there and in Night it look sexy.



anyway guys..............


*ANYONE GOT THE DIGITAL / NORMAL CAMERA * ???


PLZ TRY..............



avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 8, 2005)

buddy u didnt confirmed the party (of course ur sponsering)...yet...hehee


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 9, 2005)

abe salo,

Idhar Gaon Basa nahi ki Lutere Hazir.


heheheheehhe............


i will give party but let everything gets confirmed..........



bye




avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 9, 2005)

hmmm.....   

     Lutere bhi sadiyon se gaon basne ke rah dekh rahe the...    

   LOL.....


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 9, 2005)

achcha,

to phir muze dharam paji aur jai paji ko bulana padega.


ehehhehehehe


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 9, 2005)

oye...

 Gabbar ko challege nahi karne ka... Dharam(Saroman)... aur Jay(Mikey) aye ya thakur... aye...   sab ki lashe bicha dunga...
    Samjh samba...


  AAJ KA GABBAR


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 9, 2005)

> Gabbar ko challege nahi karne ka... Dharam(Saroman)... aur Jay(Mikey) aye ya thakur... aye... sab ki lashe bicha dunga...
> Samjh samba...
> 
> 
> AAJ KA GABBAR



*abe to mai kaun ???*


----------



## djmykey (Mar 9, 2005)

Me thinks avi dint get it 





			
				Dipen said:
			
		

> Dharam(Saroman)... aur Jay(Mikey) aye ya thakur


U are Thakur


----------



## devianthulk (Mar 10, 2005)

WTF thakur , samba ... gabbar .... where am i??  
Snap out of this ....  it freaks me out.

Anyways ...  me coming for the meet.
Will b there with u guys till 6. 
Too bad ... i wont b able to make it to Chandni Chowk.
As regards to Digicam ... i dont have one.

See Ya!


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 10, 2005)

*heheh*

welcome sweety - devianthulk

i hope i will say this on sunday - *TUMHE BULAKE MAINE KOI GALATI NAHI KI*


HEHEHEHE

see u there (dont ask me where) eehehehehehe

bye

avi


----------



## saROMan (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok seems that i have missed my Makeover from Me to Dharam Praji ..

Any ways.....was extremly Busy last few days.....

avi's HDD gaved me loads of Headeach's..

1st dono why my PC does not take 3 HDD's ..
after playing w jumpers 3rd 1 got detected but then cud not boot......it boots in Novel Netware....
may b avi's HDD......

so desided to Kick both my OS's and install a new one on Single HDD .....so deleted my D: (XP proff)
only to realise that NTFS is not detected in Dos..and endup deleting the part where i had kept all my IMP setups...   
so spend today tryin changing the Cables...and instalin 1st 98...and avi's HDD...succeded ...then realised NTFS is not detected on 98 too....    again install XP....got the contents fm hdd....but inside the tools i can see only folder name and not files..so converted my XP to NTFS but no use..the suddenly i rem that Hide Files is ticked so cant see them.....any ways got the things right ...then ....recoverd approx 2GB + 1GB total Corrupted....       

will try again 2morow ...wish me Luck....

BTW avi can i keep ur HDD for more time ..plz plz pzl....coz as u see rt now am totally F****D Up ....and will take more time..to get the things right ....if not no probs....wll return u on Sunday.....


Finally Lagata hai Mera Bad Luck he kharab Hai...


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 11, 2005)

enjoy my hdd till sunday.

just make sure that you bring it on sunday.


may be till sunday we will see new machine of sagar.

he is planning for antec cabinet.


wish good luck for your data and his system.


be ready guys.



lets make SHOLAY bigger hit this time.

ehehehehhheheh




bye



thaku hai yanha sabki bad luck thik karane ki liye.

chitra mat kar.



SIRF KAM KAR, PHAL KI APEKHSA MAT KAR.

eheehehhehehehe




avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 11, 2005)

yea man....the antec cabinet was real kool!

tis SLK300 AMB...neways still deciding whether to go 4 it....5.4k  ...but it includes a 350 Watt power supply...soi think it'll be fine

heres the config im goin for

AMD Athlon 64 2800+

Asus K8N

512  MB DDR-400 Transcend

160 GB Segate Pata

DVD Combo(old one)

Speakers-yet to decide...ne suggestions?

Cabinet-VIP 855 with 400W Powersafe or Antec SLK 3700AMB

17" LG Monitor

Microsoft Internet Keyboard

Microsoft WheelMouse Optical

ATI Radeon 9600 XT

Cant go 4 939-pin as tis too expensive  

cya ppl on Sunday

bye


----------



## djmykey (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool rig there sagar yeah go with the cabinet its cool and as far as 939 cpus r concerned yeah man they are whopping high still. And spks if ya ask me only buy altec they rule man dont buy creative they dont give u bass. if u love bass altec or else u want lotsa channels then creative


----------



## devianthulk (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice Config !
Pls lemme know the indiivdual prices of the following : -

AMD Athlon 64 2800+

Asus K8N

512 MB DDR-400 Transcend

160 GB Segate Pata

Btw where r u buying this stuff from?


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 11, 2005)

AMD Athlon 64 2800+-5750

Asus K8N-4900

512 MB DDR-400 Transcend-3750

160 GB Segate Pata -4250

Buying it frm Sujata Computers,Nal Stop


----------



## djmykey (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey man sagar I would advise u to go to pimpri once and just cross check the rates once just to be sure coz i got some tip off that those sujata ppl might be a lil expensive dunno not so sure but still just to be on the safer side.


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 14, 2005)

*Nice meeting you all!*

Hi All,

Nice to meet you all after a month or so. Met some new members too! 

For all those who have not yet joined PuneTechies Group, can send mail to PuneTechies-subscribe (at) yahoogroups.com , from *any* email account.

By sending and confirming to the reply mail, you will subscribe to the group.

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 14, 2005)

*good meet*

hey guys,

Thanks for coming.

its good to see bigger group.

hope the members will increase.


bye



avi


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 14, 2005)

*guys i need winxp sp2 cd*

Hi guys,

*guys i need winxp sp2 cd*

i red on site that if i have dx 9.0b and i am not able to install dx9.0c.

still ms dont have any solution but some forums saying that install winXP SP2.  which comes preloaded with dx 9.0c.


so if anyone is having winXP sp2 bootable CD then plz call me.



bye


avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 14, 2005)

guess i can help u

i have a win xp sp2 cd....but tis not a bootable one

collect it netime u come down to nigdi if u want to


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 14, 2005)

guys,

what you advice.

should i upgrade from SP1 to SP2 or fresh installation of SP2.

most will prefer SP2 but i dont want to do all painful procedure to tweak the entire XP again.

still advice needed.



avi


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi,

If the problem is with DirectX alone, then get the DirectX Uninstaller (Google it!), remove the DirectX and install the lates one (9.0c).

Otherwise, upgrading is good from SP1 to SP2.

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks.

i will try to uninstall DX9 or upgrade to sp2.

anyway last option will be fresh installation.


will let you know.


bye


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 15, 2005)

hey avi...

  but u know that,,,upgrading to SP2 will make ur system slower.... though not a big issue for a 1GB ram holder...   still i guess keep it SP1 only.. 
   Kya zaroorat hai.. anways.. bye..


 Cheers..
 Dipen


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 15, 2005)

> still i guess keep it SP1 only..
> Kya zaroorat hai.



are baba i want DX 9.0c.

i am not able to install it on my system.

i want to install 3D Mark 2005 and want to see my systems score.


try on your pc.


bye


avi


----------



## devianthulk (Mar 15, 2005)

> i want to install 3D Mark 2005 and want to see my systems score




3D Mark 2005 on a Nvidia fx 5200 .... u kiddin??
I know u overclocked it and installed a new heatsink.... but
wont make much of a difference ..... trust me.

3d Mark 2005 is designed for future cards......
I've seen 3D Mark 2005 in play on a Geforce 6800.... and it
kinda framed at some places. Frame rates dropped drastically
while rendering all the eye-candy.

Anyways ... no harm trying out....  expect the worst.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 15, 2005)

off course i wont use eye candy effect and all.

just i love that video and i would like to see it at my machine.

and come on it is not like that 3d mark wont work at all on fx 5200.

512 x 2 DDR - 400 MHz and no paging file should make some difference i guess.


lets try.


avi


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 21, 2005)

*are everyone dead or what ????????????*

*are everyone dead or what ????????????

come on guys,

not a single reply in 4 days.


greatttttttttttttttt


start thinking on where to meet for coming sunday's meet.



C Chowk /   Khadakaswala   /  ????????????



vote and win the place you want to go. 

heehehhehehe





but fast plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



avi*


----------



## saROMan (Mar 21, 2005)

hey avi..i have The Original Sp2 CD fm MS..and also have XP with Sp 1&2  Integrated (Home n Proff both...will give u when will meet u..)

Btw what bout ur HDD ..when do u wann it....so that i can complete the transfer..sorry Lazy Bones ....ddnt did much bout it n Last week ......may b today i will be Visting TDS..so..will give it to u..but am not sure bout it yet.......Lets keep our Fingures crossed..


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 21, 2005)

make it fast dear.

coz i need my HDD as early as possible.

you see the free space on my hdd now so if i get something to copy then    

so come as fast as possible.


what about new meet place ?

any idea ?


no one is replying yaar.


not only you but all are so lazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 21, 2005)

*SUNDAY KO JAHAN BULAYENGE... BANDA HAZIR HAI....*


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 21, 2005)

keep it up dude .....................



thx for sweet reply.


avi


----------



## djmykey (Mar 22, 2005)

hmm me too have a sp2 cd but i dont have a serial for it so any one having a serial can use it i wanted sp1 man i dont like sp2 although my comp doesnt hang or anything but still i want sp1


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 22, 2005)

*I won't be there this Sunday*

Hi All,

I won't  be there this Sunday.You guys go ahead and have fun! 

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 23, 2005)

guys if problem with sunday then we can get together at 

        SATURDAY      OR    SUNDAY. 



please vote.


but fast.

if we can make out one full day then i would like to go to SinhGad.
it is 10 time better then C Chowk.

let me know.



avi[/b]


----------



## djmykey (Mar 23, 2005)

hi man avi im cool with saturday yes im coming yeah and i wanted some data also and i wanted to share some too so im in.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Hey guys..

     Wont be able to come on week-days.. though theres no college on this saturday(Holi).. cant come on sat due to some Family Commitments...
      Can't we make it on Sunday...

*


----------



## devianthulk (Mar 24, 2005)

This Saturday is Holy Saturday for us (Christians) n would like to enjoy Holi with peers and Sunday is Easter.
So i'm dropping out.
Sorry avi.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 24, 2005)

guys then plz tell me what to do?

sunday is fine with me.

but this time i want out of pune at any cost.


thats for sure. if no one is coming then i will go alone( i wont be alone as long as my mobile is with me )


bye


avi


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 25, 2005)

guys what is confirmed.

plz let me know.

tomorrow i wont be access net.

so plz post today itself.


So sinhgad is final.

or anyone has some other plan.


myself, michel, vaibhav and depen is ready.

what about others.


if no one reply then atleast you guys call me coz we need to move early so we can enjoy.

we must move from pune towards sinhgad before 6 AM.

try to manage and lets make big fun.

call me if you have any troble.

let me know where to meet.

if we 4 are going then me and michel and vaibhav and dipen so 2 bikes and 4 guys no problem.

if anyone else want to come try to find pair.

we are going till sinhgad only we wont go on bike till the top of it.

we will enjoy the Trek so dont worry about condition of bike.


so guys lets chill....................................



avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 26, 2005)

*hey there....

   Noones replying ... so whats Final.... Are we meeting tomorrow..and if yes where... anyone sure abt it kya?.    
   c'mon post today atleast till 7...  am waiting and not sure if anyones coming.. btw it alrite for me tomorrow...

  Dipen*


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks a ton guys for coming.

Soroman and michel -

plz send me your mail ID.

i will give you the list of useful software you must have.


plz make it fast.


avi


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 30, 2005)

*When are your exams, people?*

Hi All,

Exams must be near to most of you guys... so let us know when it is and when it is going to end.

We can plan the meets accordingly.

I am planning (planning, no concrete plans   ) to get a new AMD PC.Will be used for Gaming(it will be heavy gaming with medium Graphics  , so you know what Graphics card I should buy) .So if you have got any good dealers and brand suggestions, let me know.Budget is approx 25k.

Bye!

GA


----------



## djmykey (Mar 30, 2005)

amit make a quick desicion man this meet i dont think that i might make it coz my moms angry that on sundays im not at home and last sundaay i reached home @ 10 pm man my mom was really mad so i will be missing this meet. anyways always keep me updated on what happens. 

and for rates pm sagar hes got a new machine so ull get some fair idea abt the market position of todayt=.


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 31, 2005)

*How about this Sunday?*

Hi All,

How about this Sunday 03/March? Next week, I won't be in the city and exams will be near to you guys . What say?

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 31, 2005)

This sunday is booked with ....................


but no problem.

keep me updated.


guys,  i want to sell my speakers.

Creative cambridge series something it of darky's speakers.

please search customer for it.


price min 2000.


4.1 and i dont remember the other specification and you have seen those.


try to help.

avi


----------



## djmykey (Mar 31, 2005)

Ok im not coming coz i have pracs on 5th so i gotta study sorry guys but i wont be coming. pls make sure ur ppl go forward and enjoy.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Apr 1, 2005)

tis my cousin bro's engagment this sunday so i wont b able to come...

cant b sure abt next sunday too as my submissions are starting next week

n then...EXAMS!!!!!!  

not sure when i can make it next

@avi- ive finished installing ur games...r u comin to nigdi this week?...u can collect them netime

@amit- if u have any config in mind pm me...i can get u a rough idea of the prices from poonam electronics


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 1, 2005)

*OK!*

Hi All,

Ok! This is not going to be an 'official' sort of meet.I will most prolly meet avi on Sunday.So if anybody wants to join in, know where to meet.

@sagar_mutha:Thanks! I can do with more suggestions.

@avi_avdhut: Will look for buyers...btw, why you wnat to sell it?

Bye!

GA


----------



## devianthulk (Apr 1, 2005)

Some1 post the timing and Venue for this Sunday.
I think i should b able to join u ppl.


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 1, 2005)

@devianthulk:If something concrete comes up, I will call you.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 5, 2005)

guys what happened ?

what about meet ?

any result.

soroman -  man i think u cut paste pr total move my videos from my hdd to your hdd.

i am talking about funny videos.

plz check and keep it with you.



sagar - your system - with AGP=32000 or without AGP 32000.
plz post rate on this thread yaar.

it will be good for ref.

what about ATP3.  what is the pirce ? performance ?

plz let me know.................


----------



## sagar_mutha (Apr 5, 2005)

heres a detailed price of my config:

AMD 64 2800+ASUS K8n-10,300
17" LG Flatron-7400
160 GB Segate Pata-4100
Microsoft Internet Keyboard-650
Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical-750
512 MB DDR-400 Transcend-3000(RAM prices have fallen by 600 bucks this week)  
VIP Cabinet with 400 Watt SMPS-1100
Club 3D Radeon 9600 XT-6000
Total=33,300 incl. graphics card

Dint get the ATP3 yet tis 4 3000 bucks
Got a Lite-On DVD Drive 

Can play doom3 at 1280 by 1024 high quality very smoothly  
Also works on ultra high quality but gives some lag as it use 508 MB Ram  

It works great with 1 Gb Ram on ultra high quality...(tried after installing my friend's Ram on my PC)

Installed XP Pro with SP1 yest.....was done in 18 mins flat...

@amit-be in touch at skoar forums if u want the radeon 9600...he pmed me and is ready to negotiate on the price


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 5, 2005)

how much he is saying ?

i am bidding for 9550 gamer edition.

i want to throw my fx 5200...........


see if any exchange avaliable....................... hehehhehehehe



what about my cd's.


check ur score in 3dmark 2005.


one day we will check it in my machine.



bye


avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Apr 5, 2005)

@avi-dats a plain 9600 and hes quoting 5.5k....ive finished installing ur games...u can collect ur cds netime u come here


----------



## anandk (Apr 6, 2005)

hi, i'm from pune too ! got a problem. i had an old pc386 also, which i used for office typing and misc work, with foxpro. now it has gone dead. the hard disk is in ok condition. i want to retrieve my data. can anyone help me, pls ?


----------



## sagar_mutha (Apr 6, 2005)

hi anand...

if ur hard disk is in ok condition there wont b a problem retrieving ur data

where are u located at?

post the details and someone nearby can help u out

N welcome to the PuneTechies group


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 6, 2005)

anadn - welcome dude.


tell us more about your problem.


- sagar - 

u got mythology - exp. ???

u got 3d mark 05.......... ??????


come on man get it from soroman and check your score.


what new you got.


PM me dont post it on this thread.


soroman -  are you alieve.


my data mannnnnnnnnnnnn




avi


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 6, 2005)

*Welcome!*

Hi,

Welcome to the group anandk! If the above given solutions don't work, post your query in QnA section.

Also you can try attaching your Hard Disk to another computer as Secondary, and copy the data to CD or another HD.

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 6, 2005)

by the way what is the size of your HDD.

will it work if we connect it to my 865GBF.

is there any backward issue ?

guys this will be an intresting thing to study.


anand -

try to connect to other computer. preferebly P1 or P2.

else we will try it on my machine.

lets see my machine can detect your hdd or not ?



avi


----------



## anandk (Apr 6, 2005)

i stay near the pune university. my cell no is 9422317731. if anyone can help me pl do gv me a call (or sms me), so that i can come over/contact u.


----------



## djmykey (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome to the group Anand.

Wow man anand ur hdd is still alive. Keeping in mind that it is so old. Is it that metallic looking hdd. coz i also had a same machine like that . Anyways the possibiliteis look bleak tho I'm not sure but still the Hd controllers were diff that time and now they are different. So if u have an old working comp u can use it on it.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 8, 2005)

guys are we going to meet on this sunday.

i am going home.

but please you guys chill.


hey request to all of you to return my game CD's.


my friend wants some games and now i dont have single game cd with me.


please let me get back my cd's and if i can get new one like HL-2 something which is heavy plz welcome............


bye


avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi guys!

Does neone know a good shop 4 buying digicams frm Pune?

plz let know fast


----------



## devianthulk (Apr 9, 2005)

> Hi guys!
> 
> Does neone know a good shop 4 buying digicams frm Pune?
> 
> plz let know fast



Check out Sony Showroom at Aundh (Parihar Chowk).
Other brands... i'll let u know later.
Btw whats ur budget n what features r u looking out for?


----------



## djmykey (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah Sagar Sony World is the bst place man you'll get almost whatever u want. It's worth a checkout man.


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 9, 2005)

hi i read about Mitashi divx555 in digit, 
and intrested in it . is therre any Mitashi dealer in pune.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Apr 9, 2005)

I think Nikon digi-cams are better than sony...

am interested in Nikon Coolpix-5200 N Canon Powershot A95...probably will decide between these two..( around 17 to 18k)

is there ne place in Pune where i can find it?


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 14, 2005)

hey sagar,

what happened yaar ?

that guy can give you very best price.

again its your wish.


what about other guys.


no reply since 5 days.






????????????




avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Apr 14, 2005)

arey dat guy had only panasonic cams....

Got a Canon Powershot A95 from JJ Mehta,Mumbai

it rox


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 15, 2005)

for how much ?

can you please give me the more details................


i want to compare it with mine one. 

we have purchased it for our company.

just give me the price and all details.


thx

avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Apr 16, 2005)

Basic Features
5.0-megapixel CCD delivering image resolutions as large as 2,592 x 1,944 pixels.
1.8-inch color LCD monitor.
Real-image optical viewfinder.
Glass, 3x 7.8-23.4mm lens (equivalent to 38-114mm zoom on a 35mm camera).
3x optical zoom,4x digital zoom-effective zoom 12x.
AiAF autofocus, FlexiZone AF, and a manual focus mode.
AF Assist light for low-light focusing.
Full Automatic, Program AE, Shutter Priority, Aperture Priority, and Manual exposure modes, as well as five preset exposure modes.
Manually adjustable aperture setting ranging from f/2.8 to f/8.0, depending on lens zoom position and shutter speed.
Shutter speed range from 1/2,000 to 15 seconds, depending on aperture.
Built-in flash with five operating modes.
CompactFlash memory storage.
Power supplied by four AA batteries or optional AC adapter.


Special Features

Movie mode (with sound).
Sound caption recording.
Stitch-Assist mode for panoramic shots.
Continuous Shooting and 10-second Self-Timer modes.
Creative Effects menu.
White balance (color) adjustment with seven modes.
ISO adjustment with four ISO equivalents and an Auto setting.
Low Sharpness setting.
Evaluative, Center-Weighted, and Spot metering options.
DPOF (Digital Print Order Format) compatibility.
USB cable for connection to a computer (driver software included).

Package Contents:
Camera
hand strap
one set of disposable AA alkaline batteries
Compact Flash Card 32 MB
Softwares for connectivity to computer and Photo enhancements
USB Cable
AV Cable for direct playback on TV

Other Features:
14 modes to shoot the images
NIce Movie recording facility in three different resolutions (640 / 320 / 160) (.mov format)
excellent colour reproduction
good auto focus
superb macro mode
good night shooting capabilities
good capacity flash


Got Canon Powershot A95-15,995


512MB CompactFlash
NiMH Battery (4pcs) &
Standard Charger
Plus Digital Camera Pouch-3000


Total-18,995


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 18, 2005)

*All the Best for your Exams!*

Hi,

All the Best for your Exams! Study well and get good results! 

Also, please let us know when it is coming to an end, so that we can plan the next meet accordingly.

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 18, 2005)

hey boss,

when i will get HL - II

appreaciate if you give some time from your busy quota.


avi


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 18, 2005)

guys,

what to do with this ?

price = 5500/-

is it good deal ?



avi




i have a Powercolor 9600Pro 128bit AGP card for sale. I had bought the card on 29th Jan 2005. The specifications are like

RV350 Core running at 400Mhz
256MB DDR running at 400Mhz ( this is below the ATi specification for a 9600Pro ).

Reason for selling the card - am getting a BFG 6600GT through my friend abroad. The card is able to run all older generation games at 1024x768 with high quality. Only in newer gen games like NFS:UG you'll have to turn down the resolution to 800x600.

Card comes with original box, cables, driver cds and Hitman contracts game bundle. Am expecting about 6k for this card. Am staying in Bangalore, shipping to other states will have to borne by buyer.


----------



## djmykey (Apr 18, 2005)

Avi jump for it if u ask me 128 bit card with 256 mb ram for 5500 /-   If u ask gameaddict he wud give ya the same answer, but still dont go for my advice man coz i never experienced a gfx card, tats y   


My exams start tomm 19,20 apr, then 9may - 12 may, then 18-20 may then finish. then we can have meets, and also avi i will need ur advice coz i will be joining mcse then pref in karrox.


----------



## saROMan (Apr 18, 2005)

hmm..sorry boss avi..i cud not forword ur List of H/W to sell..busy . ..any ways my exams r also likely..to start soon..so will try to b in touch

BTW DJ ..ur also stripped down to Resident Techie    
welcome to the Club bro..


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi... everybody...


Sorry... for a long gap.... wasnt online since long.... My Submissons were from  13 - 18...... then I lost my Friends bike... (it was theft from out side of my hostel... but as bike was with me... i am the one who was blamed..)....so got scolding from everybody...so had to waste time...searching it.... complaining to Police...F.I.R... insurance claim.. and all.....


 Due to which.. my submissions were late... so even got scolding there....form H.O.D and professors.... 


Even i was trying to partion my HDD... and there was power cut off.... so my whole damn partition... of 29 GB... gone... cant even recover a bit...  all the damn gr8 collection of wallpapers... tools... funny vids... and Songs... lost.... so series of tough lucks on my way....
    Anyways.. how r u guys doing...  hope everythings going gr8.... am missing the meets... but cant help... pracs from 27.. (padhna bhi baaki hai..)...


@avi :- yaar am really sorry as am unable to return ur CDs... but believe me they are in safe condition..and will return it as soon as pracs are over... i guess ull bare with me... 

 Anywys... best of luck to all of u... Mikey...Viabhav..and Sagar... for Exams...... will see u guys...soon...

  take care... everybody... Bye...


----------



## sagar_mutha (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi guys!

me too havin my pracs frm 27th...have a lot too study!!

my practical dates are 27th,2nd and 5th

will be in touch on the forum after that

all d best to Mikey,Viabhav and Dipen

take care...
bye


----------



## djmykey (Apr 24, 2005)

I finished my kts and pracs now am heading towards the main exams man gotta study hard,  and as of now no problemo all things r fine. Best of luck to dipen (man thats really tough times man thats real shit may god b with u thru these times), vaibhav and sagar and ajay (where the heck r u) too , and also avi and amit for their day to day life without us


----------



## devianthulk (Apr 25, 2005)

Was busy with my submissions too.
My Pracs and Orals r on 2nd and 13th. 
Have to start everything from scratch!


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 25, 2005)

*Hmmm*

@Dipen01: Going through a tough time...as you know s**t happens and you can't do anything about it, so do whatever you can do now, and move ahead.

@all: Exam time! A year back, I was in the same situation..lolz. All the Best!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 25, 2005)

guys,

nice to see some replies.

i thought our team is ...........................


but out team is strong. it wont go just like this.


any way exams ans any other reason cant make each of us totally separate.


anyway Best luck for exams.................



avi


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 26, 2005)

now bad luck has found my road.

i lost my flat. sold and i have to search for new flat in 7 days.
guys you know how difficult to search for the flat in 7 days.

after doing so many things finally i installed 3d mark05 on my system and you wont imagine my #$#$@#!$@ card performance.
it score --  267      

sagar's machine score - 1317 and my score is 267.........
i just want to throw my card on floor and dance on it.  


my MCA exam and my japan schedule is coming in same month.
i dont know what to do.
i can postpone my japan visit for one month. 
but till now nothing is confirm. problems guyssssssssssss.


just survived from one big clash with her.
we were about till the break up line.


i hope now everything will go smoth.


anyway keep posting.


soroman -- call sometime idiot.
dipen - you also call sometime idiot.

bye

avi


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 27, 2005)

*Take heart!*

@avi: I know buddy...went through that trouble just 1.5 months back.Hope you guys remember, my accomdation troubles. You can shift with me for the time being.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Apr 27, 2005)

u got it wrong avi...

my score was 1604 

if ur lookin for a new flat...look for one near aundh or deccan...

will b gud 4 all of us


----------



## saROMan (Apr 28, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> now bad luck has found my road.
> 
> avi



Dont worry ..this bad lack thing is Contigenious   ...1st Dipen then u..and now me.....well lets hope for the best   



			
				avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> soroman -- call sometime idiot.
> 
> avi



Find some other word bro.....Idiot has become a common word for me ..how bout Moron..jerk, a**h***,D***Head..etc    

will tey to call..but dont Expect much fm me now a days ...


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 28, 2005)

thanks guys for reply.

i will try to manage flat near Deccan.

but very expensive.

let it be not i have to.


bye

avi


----------



## djmykey (Apr 28, 2005)

sagar_mutha said:
			
		

> if ur lookin for a new flat...look for one near aundh or deccan...
> 
> will b gud 4 all of us



Hey man I second that man we could meet on daily basis  
Yeah man that woud rock and also you could get a long ride to ur work place (keeping in mind that u like long rides ) and also man when r u goin to japan coz i want to go to mumbai with ya once so pls wait till may u can go in june


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 2, 2005)

finally i got flat at Sadashiv Peth.

just 4 km. from FC Road.

happy................

small one but still OK..........


avi


----------



## djmykey (May 2, 2005)

coolies will visit ya when exams finish preferrably on a saturday


----------



## sagar_mutha (May 5, 2005)

great!

i stayed in the same area in my junior college days...


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 12, 2005)

i sold my card at 2000/-

just fade up of the score so wanted to sell my card very badly.

so sold it at 2000 rupees.

good deal ?

so now onwards keep searching good medium range card for me.


no post from long time guys........



what happened ?



avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (May 13, 2005)

> i sold my card at 2000/-
> 
> just fade up of the score so wanted to sell my card very badly.
> 
> ...



gr8!

and did u check out the bazaar section?
theres a 6600 GT for sale!


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 13, 2005)

yaar,

i cant spend 8000 for it.

i am looking for a 4-5K

keep looking and let me know any good one.


or sagar u buy 6600GT and i will take yours and overclock it.

how much is your price ??????

hehehehehhe




avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (May 13, 2005)

> or sagar u buy 6600GT and i will take yours and overclock it.
> 
> how much is your price ??????
> 
> hehehehehhe



id luv 2 buy the GT yaar but dont think ill buy it 4 6 months at least..
so if ur willin 2 wait 4 6 months,ill sell u my card  

im too planning to overclock my card after exams


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 14, 2005)

great.......

are you going to change just frequency or some hardware modding too.

let us know.

all of us will do it together.


avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (May 14, 2005)

guess just the frequency...

Hardware Modding??

it already has a fan....wat else will i need?


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 14, 2005)

BIGGGGGGGG FAN for higher overclock.

heheheheheheheheh


and modding of your CPU sir.

some LED fans, and some more parts to make it sexy.


what you think...............


avi


----------



## djmykey (May 14, 2005)

yo ppl dont forget me and also i want nfs u2 damn i wanna play it i dont want da game coz i cant just play it on ma comp. ma comp sux it sux big time and im pissed off by it.


----------



## sagar_mutha (May 15, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> BIGGGGGGGG FAN for higher overclock.
> 
> heheheheheheheheh
> 
> ...



okie dat'll be gr8!!!!!!!

waitin 4 my exams to get over  

they havent even started  



			
				djmykey said:
			
		

> yo ppl dont forget me and also i want nfs u2 damn i wanna play it i dont want da game coz i cant just play it on ma comp. ma comp sux it sux big time and im **** off by it.



arey i have NFSU2...
collect it anytime u want


----------



## djmykey (May 17, 2005)

Sagar ur let ur exams get over ill come with my solder gun and all with leds and all ok and also gimme that game cd then ok


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 17, 2005)

guys,

any plan for next meet.


when and where  ????

when exams are getting over ???????????


what about rest guys....


No one replying........................


----------



## devianthulk (May 17, 2005)

My exams r getting over on the 10th of June.
Dunno bout the rest.


----------



## sagar_mutha (May 17, 2005)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Sagar ur let ur exams get over ill come with my solder gun and all with leds and all ok and also gimme that game cd then ok



  

my exams are getiin over on 8th...

check out darky's post in the hardware section....the RAM overclocking is awesome!!!


----------



## GameAddict (May 18, 2005)

*See all of you soon!*

Hi,

I guess, people are really eager to finish up the exams ( now who won't be 

Anyway, I think, by 15/June, all of us will be able to meet. I will have my new machine by that time. Will post the configuration on the forum for you guys to suggest the brand names and expected price.

See all of you soon! 

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 20, 2005)

guys,

nice to see all of you at 15 june.

long time we havent met.

this time you dont have to come out of pune.

my place is only 3 km. from Swaragate.

4 KM from Deccan.


samll flat but OK.

guys still i am not able to play AOM exp.

first i had AOM but i was not having exp of it.
and now i have exp of it and AOM is missing........................



bye



avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (May 21, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> guys still i am not able to play AOM exp.
> 
> first i had AOM but i was not having exp of it.
> and now i have exp of it and AOM is missing........................



wat???? u still dint get ur AOM cd?    
ill get it 4 u on 8th of June


----------



## djmykey (May 21, 2005)

Yo man avi my exams r over weeeeeeeeeee.......... al last  so any meets for me coming up im freeeeeee. just call me.


----------



## saROMan (May 22, 2005)

hey Dj remember...the first person who will grab ur collection is me .. ..BTW AVI be more specific....about ur addy ...sorry pple BSNL screwd the Sulabh II Cards..so couldnt call any 1 specally dj , avi & devianthulk......if u get time...just call me back..


----------



## djmykey (May 22, 2005)

Saroman my digital diary got resetted so I lost all of my nos. not all tho I lost most of my recent contacts nos. so pls pm me ur phone no. also did ur exams finish. and btw u cud grab my collection but where will ya store it


----------



## saROMan (May 22, 2005)

This is my Phone No  : - 1009433.72 

BTW my exams had its own advantage..as i cudnt b online..so just left it to download movs fm torrent ..and guess what  right now have 30+ mov w me (almost all 2005 Blockbusters Eng ofcource) ..even had to del my pr0n collection to make space (as i ran short of CD's)...so just pray that i wont run outof space ...and start del them


----------



## djmykey (May 22, 2005)

yo man i want all of them pls dont del them I need them lotsa time to spend no work to do so pls gimme them na pls Im really in need of movies


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 22, 2005)

Hi i would like to join your gang. I am also from Pune.


----------



## djmykey (May 22, 2005)

Hi sachin we are planning a meet on 29th of this month so you could join us. We will be meeting at BCL then will be moving to Avi's house which is in Sadashiv peth so you could join us timing will be decided coz im eveready so peeps decide da time man.


----------



## GameAddict (May 23, 2005)

*29/May meet*

Hi, 

I guess some of us can come on 29/May (count me out, will be not in Pune). Just give post a message, who is gonna come and get in touch with djmykey. 

@djmykey: You can decide the place and time, and post here. 

@sachin_kothari: Welcome to the group! Introduce yourself, please! 

As most of the guys have not started with thier exams, we don't expect them to come, but if they can it will be nice and it will act as some pressure relief from the stress. 

Happy Meeting!  



Bye! 

GA
_________________


----------



## djmykey (May 23, 2005)

Yeah ppl then I have decided that the meet will be on 29th May 2005, 11am IST, Near BCL (British Council Library, Nr. Fergussion College). Avi and me will be there if any 1 else wanna join just post a msg here.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 23, 2005)

Hey Guys....

     Wassup ??? Sorry as didnt msg for a long time..same as all even my xams are goin on and will be over along with sagar i.e on 8th...
     WAs thinking for a meet on 11th - Sunday(even deviants exams will be over by 10).. what say.. coz i am going to my place on 11th and maybe wont be there for a week or two. so thought of meet on 11th..
    Do any of ya guys have prob.. just had a chat with GA.. no prob from his side.. even mikey and saro have no probs.. for 11th..

    so what do u say.. avi,sagar,and  yes deviant(though we haven't met yet)...



    And yes ppl.. can you guys help me with RAM hunting... am desperately in need of a 256 MB SD RAM.. 133 Mhz... for my outdated PC...  do anyone of ya have idea regarding its second hand prices..?? in Pune...

   On our grp i found one "rajivs007" who is willing to sell me for 1200/- .he is frm Delhi... i even got his no. and will sort out issue of paying and warranty and all...

   But according to mikey,GA  ..they say it is risky and even i agree.. but cant help.. my PC is damn slow PIII 1Ghz 64 SD RAM and am running XP on it.

   so what are ur suggestions on i.. pls help me with this.. and also dont forget about meet... give ur reviews on it...

    and yeah..Deviant and Sagar --ALL THE BEST...


   bye everybody.. take care....

Cheers..
 Dipen


----------



## Dipen01 (May 23, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> guys,
> 
> guys still i am not able to play AOM exp.
> 
> ...





hey avi...do u remember..i have ur Rise of NAtions and it expansion too.. dunno abt mythology..so dont worry...will return al ur Cd's on 11.... okie... bye tc..

 Cheers..
  Dipen


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 24, 2005)

I am ready for 29..........

Guys, lets start prepairing for Great exchange and Great fun as we are going to meet.

Let anyone come or not me and michel will be there.

Guys, plezzzzzzz try to come on time.



waiting for all of you...........................




avi


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 24, 2005)

Hi
Thanks for inviting me for the meet on 29th.
Soory i cannot attend as like many of you I also have exams which will end on 8th. Well i am computer engg. student studying in second year at VIT. Will try to meet u in the next meet. Bye


----------



## djmykey (May 25, 2005)

Guys bad news I wont b coming to the meet coz my mcse classes are starting so  I want to come but I can't classes r even on sunday from 10:30 to 2:30


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 25, 2005)

come on yaar.

then when we can schedule meet.

Saturday is possible.


we already have less people who really wants this group be strong and big so i cant afford absence of you atleast.


please let me know some other options.



avi


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 25, 2005)

guys,

one more thing .

I want lots ebooks of SMS 2003, Exchange 2003 and for AD, DHCP, DNS etc.....

please try to search.

i tried but ............

so please use your internet search talent and hunt some good stuff for me.


plzzzzzzzzzzzz


avi


----------



## djmykey (May 25, 2005)

Done dood I can search and download some stuff for ya. Btw im gonna get my courseware na for mcse. so anyways pls 4give me avi man coz my classes are starting on Saturday  so I still cant come Im feeling so bad man really but still I cant help it man so sorry anyways we could always postpond the meeting because none of our engg frens r coming na neither is amit coming so just wait until all these ppl get free then we could meet till that time I can make some provision for me too so think man.


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 26, 2005)

No problem,

Then we will postpone this meet.

try to manage something bofore 8 so we can finilize the date.

It might be in your course.

anyway you will get all books for MCSE 2003 that will help me coz i have only for MCSE2000.

but keep searching for Exchange server 2003 and main is System Management Server 2003.


best luck for your classes.

just destroy everyone there. come on man you are punetechie. hhehehehe


bye


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (May 26, 2005)

Hi guys..

   anybody thought of meet on 11th....i guess all of us are free that time.. 
(@Mikey: U will have to do now what u will start doing in a month..i.e bunking... so bunk ur classes on 11th)
   no posts from saroman since long..suprising..

 @Avi :- Dont sound so depressing yaar... our group is still strong.. 


   Bye... TC


  Dipen


----------



## djmykey (May 27, 2005)

Hey yo man dipen tis course is my life man I can cheat myself so bunking is outta question man Im not bunking anything. anyways yeah but avi theres a problem Im gonna get Karrox publication books not the ms ones so if ur fine with that no problemo. anyways Im still searching the net will tell ya when i find some thing.

Update I got a ebook for mcse exchange server training kit its a 856 pages ebook .pdf and also the xp proffesional book.


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 28, 2005)

send it to me.

saroman - when i should come to you /  you come to me for movies.

Michel - when i should come to you /  you come to me for movies.

or both can come.

hehehhehhehehhe


exams over for both of you.

can we meet at sunday 7 pm something.


miche - what is your class timing.

after class you can come.


guys my place is just 3.5 km from Deccan.

saroman - you can come by kothrud road. coz my flat is at Parvati.

2.5 km from SarasBag.

if you are coming let me know so i can plan out.

If anyone else wants to come - WELCOME..............


bye


avi


----------



## venomspree (May 29, 2005)

hey dudes ,
me frm kerala, but currnetly in pune working as a CCE in Vsnl . staying magarpatta city . wanted to meet all the geeks here. keep in touch.

kudos.


----------



## saROMan (May 29, 2005)

welcome venomspree ...to the group.....plz chk this place..for timing for meet.....

Went to avi's place..trns out its 10 Min away fm my place..  ...took avi to my place....copyed 1/2 my coll on his HDD.....will transfer rest soon.so that transfer wll b much faster on his PC then mine.....Dipen ur HDD w me..but guess u take stuff fm avi..as it will take ages to copy 10/12 GB fm my Comp.....


----------



## djmykey (May 30, 2005)

Yo man avi temme when i need to come pls I dint get any book on sms 2003  guess its only for biggies like you  so anyways am still trying so if i come across anything will tell ya. hey saro wth man u staying 10 mins away from avi man then im coming to ur place. 

@venomspree - true watch this space for the timing and date for the next meet possibly it'll be 8th june.


----------



## saROMan (May 30, 2005)

hehehe...well information is a Wonderfull thing......what if i ddnt had told u Dj that avi lives nearby


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 30, 2005)

Welcome - venomspree

how long you are in Pune and how long you are planning to stay here.

give us some more details about you ?


When we will meet we want to have good friendship with you.

Warm Welcome from Pune Techie group.

Guys,

i have 40 GB HDD totally free which you can use for backup (hehehe)

right now i have backup of saroman.

soon miche will add.

*one more thing, in this meet we will take one topic and all will come with some data and we will discuss it.

subjects like - MCSE, exchange server or Motherboards, Graphic Cards,

now we should start making our group real Techie group than just data sharing group.

As now all are Tech field and have good knowldege so sharing , collecting and discussing it with group wont be a big problem.

let me know if any sugession.

If you want i will take Lead and start this activity.
i will keep track, follow up and we will produce something best for us.*avi


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 1, 2005)

guys no reply ?????


is it so hard ?

come on we must start thinking to user our computer craze for our future improvement.


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 1, 2005)

*I am in*

Hi All,

Let's plan a meet for next to next Sunday (May/12). I think, everybody will be free from exams by that time.

Apart, from usual activities, we can have some discussion regarding certifications and Technology.

Post if you guys can come on Sunday (May/120!

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 1, 2005)

before everybody confirm about meet, i want to start a poll

Game Addict will come or not ?

or at 12 pm he will phone us that he has meeting or he has to go out of pune so he cant come.

just kidding................ ehehehehehehehehe


----------



## djmykey (Jun 1, 2005)

I bet hes coming or else he'll miss on da best chance to meet all ppl of da year man. 
Im in im coming this meet. count me in.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 2, 2005)

hey there..

  hey guys... Can we pls make our meet on 11th..(Sat).. am going at my place on 11th at 11 p.m...

  I even cant cancel the ticket coz wont get any reservation afterwards.. so can we prepone it.. if no-one has prob..

  it will be gr8 if we can do it.. coz am in no mood to miss this meet..

Anyways.. give it a thought.....

BTW how are exams going ... sagar and deviant.. seems u guys are studying like hell.... noones posted anything since long...

All the best... for remaining papers...

 Cheers..
  Dipen


----------



## djmykey (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmm dont worry if they dont post that aint meaning that they aint browsing . I caught deviant today morning. I dint kinda catch him just saw that he was logged on thats it. I cant come on 11th man Dipen but I can give ya data as promised so will give ya on 8th ok cya now.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 3, 2005)

*guys,

one news.

i am going japan on 10th of June.

i will move from here on 9th of June to bombay then from there Singapoere and then Tokyo.

i have to go home also for 2 days.

PAN and IT return and documents, VISA and many things.


i guess i will sell my entire rig.

i will be in japan for for 1 or 1.5 year.


try to get good value for my rig (including computer table and speaker everything........)



let me know.

and i might go home today night and sunday night iwill be back and we will plan one emergency meet.

please try to mange. i want to see everyone and get wishesh from all of you.


bye 


avi*


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 3, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> *guys,
> 
> one news.
> 
> ...



Great news! Actually, I don't know to feel happy or to feel sad. You having such an opportunity is  a happy news, but not able to see you in our meet for atleast  one year is a sad news .

Anyway, all the best! I will be most prolly coming to BCL tomorrow...let's see if we can meet.

Bye!

GA


----------



## djmykey (Jun 3, 2005)

Thats what I feel man. Why in such a hurry man. Anywas I'm also  for ya coz cmon guyz hes going to *JAPAN*, thats nice man. Enjoy your stay learn more stuff and come. Hope your company allows u yahoo msg access. Anyways u can always post in dis thread even tho u aint in Pune  and also post pics man of JAPAN, not u, ok ok u also will be permitted so I end this post by saying best of luck mate.

Update :- All the members are hereby requested to come down to BCL on 8th June coz a member is leaving for a job opportunity to Japan. So all da ppl r expected to come to BCL by say 5 pm anyways we would b hanging around so dont worry even if ya late just make it coz avi wanna c every1 b4 leaving. So ppl pls make it.


----------



## devianthulk (Jun 5, 2005)

> Hmm dont worry if they dont post that aint meaning that they aint browsing Razz. I caught deviant today morning. I dint kinda catch him just saw that he was logged on thats it.



HHHMMMM .....  looks like someone's spying on me.   
Well.... ur right ...  i am following this thread almost daily.
The reason that i dont post .... is that i cant commit , so early
bout my coming.  In case i'm coming ... i shall sms Amit.

@Amit ---- In case ur cell phone number has changed...
pls msg me on Yahoo messenger.


N Btw great news AVI! My best wishes r with u. Good luck !


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 6, 2005)

*Meet with Avi*

Hi All,

Avi will be atleast a year away from us, so let's have a great meet at his place this week.

Had a talk with Avi and he prefers to have it on June/08 at 1700, his place.

Guys, do try to come and if you have to bend (or break  your schedueles, do so. For next 1 year he will be not in 3D for us! 

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 6, 2005)

Guys,

I got my ticket details - 12June to 12 Sept.
i did not get permissions for 1 year due to some documentation problem.
i will be back at 12 sept and i might be here for a week or even month then again i will move.

i cannot take any CD or DVD which contain anything pirated but in japan we have 100 MBps wan links.
so all of you need to PM me list of Goooooooood sites where i can download movies, songs, good softwares etc.

anyway we can postpone our meeting.
i will be buys at 8 so will be more better if you can arrange it at 9 or 10.

i have to move from here to mumbai at 11 so 11 is not possible.

please try and let me know.

*MAIN THING IS MEETS SHOULD NOT STOP AT ALL.*


bye



avi


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 6, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> anyway we can postpone our meeting.
> i will be buys at 8 so will be more better if you can arrange it at 9 or 10.
> ...



Please post what time is suitable to you...so that we can plan accordingly.Don't swing between dates...fix something, and post.

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 6, 2005)

OK.

10 june at 5 PM.

lets make this time final for our meet.


let me know if any troble is there.


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 6, 2005)

No probs man... whenever u say..   so 10th  5 p.m sharp... rite ??


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jun 8, 2005)

guys im checkin this space after a long time...

and wat a surprise!!!!!!!!

avi man...we'll miss u yaar

neways dats gr8 4 ur career   

All d best!!!!!!

will surely b there on sunday...


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 8, 2005)

sagar_mutha said:
			
		

> will surely b there on sunday...



Arre...10/May is Friday, not Sunday.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jun 9, 2005)

GameAddict said:
			
		

> Arre...10/May is Friday, not Sunday.



  

okies,ill b there on friday

@dipen,deviant-how were ur exams guys?mine were fine


----------



## djmykey (Jun 9, 2005)

wow man lotsa ppl r coming nice.
Warning for deviant - I dont wanna get an SMS on amit's mobile that you're not coming. Pls make it man avis leaving us. so pls do so.
Amit as for u now u gotta buy a machine  pls do so.
Saroman where r ya. when ur coming pls make a brain lara cd. I hope its cracked i need it very much.


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 9, 2005)

GameAddict said:
			
		

> sagar_mutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol..it is 10/June and not 10/May.Anyway, see you guys tomorrow.No excuse for those who have completed thier exams.

GA


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 9, 2005)

sagar_mutha said:
			
		

> how were ur exams guys?mine were fine



Terrible..


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 9, 2005)

*Tomorrow at BCL, 5 P.M.*

Hi All,

Let's meet tomorrow at 1700 at BCL Entrance for saying "Bye!" to Avi. 

GA


----------



## saROMan (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok..sorry for not posting 4 so long.....will b there..at 5..Dipen and AVi plz bring my CD's/DVD's 2morow....i need them....


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks guys for at least reply.

lets see each other then we have to be in touch with mails only.

i am thinking now to activily use pune techie yahoo id.

All you can send me your primay mail to kulkarni.avadhut@gmail.com

please do it ASAP.


bye


see u there.



avi


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 10, 2005)

*Rain played the spoilsport *

I and djmykey waited for you guys for 40 minutes (17:40), but you people didn't turn up.I think rain came in the way. Sad! 

GA


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jun 11, 2005)

ya....we were delayed due to rains 

sad u couldnt b there later


----------



## saROMan (Jun 12, 2005)

With the Transfer of Avi to Japan a really good friend (and his Comp  ) has been parted from us for timebeing.....any ways Best of Luck for his Future......

now the question is What Next??????

Accept it guys the Star Attraction of our meet was Data Transfer...so guess we have crossed the initial Stage of Exchanging all kinds of data..and also we are femilier with each other's places etc ..so it can b done individually now......

SO let me Prepose a new plan for owr meets...

1) day will be saturday/sunday as its preferable for all pple ...also BCL is convinient for all so lets keep it that way(any one has better place to meet the suggesions r welcomed..)

2) insted of 11/12 PM lets make it in evening(so that we can spare some extra time if wanted..)..what evr may be the Time it should be fixed.ie every one should know when the other persons are coming (10th was a Exception due to rain..It should not be like this that Time is 5 PM and we are waiting till 6 for others to Come..Max 15-20 min waiting)

3) NO DATATRANSFER (using HDD's)will be done during our Meet (you can exchange CD's if u like.)

4) we will meet least 1's in a month...2wice if possible(Every sunday wont be possible for every one..)

5) No begging or Bragging to Come to Meet....It will be Individual Choice ..if there are few members still we can meet ..(Non Participents for long time wil be prosecuted / Banned  )

6) After initial meeting we will move to some other Place..as FC is Famous for Food Joints so it will not be a Problem..We can have some coffee/Snacks and just chill for some time(OR go 4 outing if possible..)..and discuss about Topics we like ..

7) lets start some thing creative from our meets (right now i dont have a Clue..so suggest me...)

What do you think about it ???


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 12, 2005)

guys,

i am here at Singpore Airport, enjoying free internet and everything .


Guys i must tell you to travel atleast twice a year by plane.

sexy and great exp.

airhostes were superbbbbbbbbbbbbbb. (singapore one)

keep meet going on.

i should see new faces as well as old members become more and more stronger.

even though i will be in japan but still i love my group and i will try my best to make it more perfect.


be in touch.

and guys one more request please send meone test mail (your primary mail) so we can be in touch. i hope you know my address.

same username what i have here just add - yahoo or hotmail or rediff thats it.


chalo its departer time now for tokyo.


see you.


started missing all of you from right now.
such crowdy place (sexy and beautiful) but still useless..............



bye



avi


----------



## djmykey (Jun 12, 2005)

avi doo thanks man u replied man. Now some suggestions ok, first of all I will mail ya second now you can remove that rig frm ur siggy coz u dont have it. I wanna see a Alienware PC in ur siggy now


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 13, 2005)

*Save your email*

@avi: Obfuscate your email, buddy..or it will be with spammers soon.Avaid posting direct email id's on public forums.

Mailed you my id.

Keep posting about your experiences in Japan! 

GA


----------



## ravimevcha (Jun 14, 2005)

hi !!! all pune Techie...

i want some help regarding Studies @ Pune.

i recently complete my B.E. in Information Technology.  and now I am planning to do MBA @ Symbiosis Institute, Pune.

I want your openion about this Institute and details about it.

anyone knows plz pm me..


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 14, 2005)

*Looks nice*

If you are opting for MBA in IT, then the prospects are quite good.This year there is  good placement, as I have some friends's friends , studying in thier final Sem.

And overall, Symbiosis is good for MBA.

GA


----------



## ravimevcha (Jun 15, 2005)

> If you are opting for MBA in IT, then the prospects are quite good.This year there is good placement, as I have some friends's friends , studying in thier final Sem.
> 
> And overall, Symbiosis is good for MBA.
> 
> GA



can you help me to get details about this institute?? 

details about admission procedure and entrance exam..???

also if you can then give me e-mail id of your friend's friend..so i can contact him and get more information.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 15, 2005)

*guys help*

Hi guys,

enjoying days in Japan here.

I am planning something....

while coming back in september i will take good machine from here  or Singapore.

i think japan is not cheap but i guess singapore is.

can you guys please let me know if i buy something from japan will it be cheaper than india.

i want 

Good Asus mobo (939)
Good proc - 3200+ (939) - i dont know much about types of AMD proc.
good PCIe Card - 6600GT / 6680 GT - depends on budget
Good storage space than speed - 160 / 250 GB
Sony / Liteon - DVD - dual layer.
most probably Altec Lancing - 2.1 / 5.1 - depends on budget.
I POD - 30 GB
i already have 1 GB DDR - 400 MHz so i can use it as Dual chanel.
Good cooler for proc + graphic card also.
any more suggesion plzzzzzz.

how much all should cost in singapore ( and india )


i will buy cabinet from bombay.


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 15, 2005)

*Try these folks*

Hi,

Enjoying Japan, eh? Nice! 

You can get in touch with icecoolz and Keith Sebastian, to know more about buying in Singapore.I have seen thier posts on the subject.

I guess, the major difference will be with GFX Card and iPod.

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 15, 2005)

do you have mail address of them ?

will be better if i can talk to them directly.

if possible try to get their yahoo id i cant not take it here.

try to understand.

thanks for work buddy anyway.



bye

avi


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 15, 2005)

This might help:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18779

You can find whom to PM.

GA


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Avi!

Howz ya?

I guess u get DVD burners very cheap in Japan...consider buying those there

and do keep us all updated

and post some pics  

tc


----------



## djmykey (Jun 15, 2005)

Yo dudez wassup man plz update us with rates once u get ur hands on the market. Maybe sagar might buy a writer frm there


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 16, 2005)

ravimevcha said:
			
		

> > If you are opting for MBA in IT, then the prospects are quite good.This year there is good placement, as I have some friends's friends , studying in thier final Sem.
> >
> > And overall, Symbiosis is good for MBA.
> >
> ...



Please check your PM

GA


----------



## junglee_mard (Jun 16, 2005)

Cool there's r ton of techie's in Pune too, ....mmm nice.


----------



## djmykey (Jun 17, 2005)

So errr r u a junglee, man thats scary :S anyways welcoms to da group. Check this threads for meets and stuff.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 20, 2005)

Guys.......

any meet planned ?

come on guys you must keep meet on.

atleast BCL you can come and spend some time with each other.

this is not just techie group but we are freinds also.


yesterday i went to Electronic City here.

amazing......................................

processor fans ( complete 3 floor shop just for fans, LEDs, cabinets, and speakers )
i saw fans some like i never saw before.
i saw some bose speakers.... you just cant imagine the cost and quality they were producing. one set was there - 3.2.1 ( we just have 2.1 / 4.1 / 5.1 ) but this is something advanced.

3.2.1 ( is cobmination of 5..1 and 2.1 ) 5.1 is inside for dolby and surround and dts blalblaa and 2.1 is there for peoples like me who like big sound... Bass... heavy bass.)

but you cant imagine all this 3.2.1 set is just inside 3 speakers.
dont ask me the cost - 1,85,000 rs................

i've fixed some of proc fan and 6600GT and DFT lanparty board.
AMD 64 - 3200+ and DVD RW dual layer.
just problem of taking all those things to india.
dont know about taxes or import duty or custome something.

i am coming back in india for almost a month so i am taking all these things in September. ( may be price will reduced and i might buy 6800GT or ultra ) just dreaming.
but yesterday i have taken booklets of all so i can show it to all you guys.
95% is in japanese but what we want is snap and tech spec that is there in english so enough for our digit team.
so i am brining all for you.

i will keep updating you on my all activities.

but please keep meets or atleast phone / mails to each other.

i have a plan. 
one of us will maintain phonebook / mail address book and he will be the central person to contact if anyone of us want to contact each other.
he will keep mailing about activities and any new plans.

so guys who is coming for this work.


plz let me know then all of us will start giving him our mail ID's and phone numbers.


bye

avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jun 20, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> i saw some bose speakers.... you just cant imagine the cost and quality they were producing. one set was there - 3.2.1 ( we just have 2.1 / 4.1 / 5.1 ) but this is something advanced.
> 
> 3.2.1 ( is cobmination of 5..1 and 2.1 ) 5.1 is inside for dolby and surround and dts blalblaa and 2.1 is there for peoples like me who like big sound... Bass... heavy bass.)
> 
> ...




Wow man!

ur goin for a nice rig there  
lets hope u can save enough money 4 6800 ultra...
and wat bout ur cabinet...SuperLanboy  

Also,it wud b gr8 if someone frm PuneTechies owns the Bose 3.2.1(go for it dude)     

Wat abt the DVD RW dual layer drive?wats the cost of it?

Keep us all updated and email us some pix if u can

cya


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 20, 2005)

> lets hope u can save enough money 4 6800 ultra...
> and wat bout ur cabinet...SuperLanboy
> 
> Also,it wud b gr8 if someone frm PuneTechies owns the Bose 3.2.1(go for it dude)



are baba now i want get my dream girl with me in tokyo so for that i have to complete marrage formality.

so i need to save lot of moeny. so i will be happy only with 6600GT.
and i cant think about Bose 3.2.1 it is 222222222222 expensive and you need to have that quality plazma panel - aprox 350,000 and main is home sweet home boss............ 

all is in planning. lets see what all happens..........


when i will be back in 2nd week of september, i will go there in 1st week so in 2 months prices may go down further.
so contact me again in end of august.

i will send some snaps to pune yahoo techie ID so everyone will get it.


bye


avi


----------



## djmykey (Jun 20, 2005)

Yo man u gettin a 6600 GT man thats nice to hear gimme ur machine man for some days will be surely happy to play on it. Errr... Sagar I'll need all da games that I never played man.  Dream on dude......

What abt Alienware didya lay ur hands on it still or its still in da pipeline pls gimme updates on that one


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 21, 2005)

sory guys,

here they have not purchased alienware system.

some other professional series graphic card is here.

dual ramdac - 400 MHz and 512 MB DDR3.

just sexy card.

and connected to 2 big 21" LCD.

but i am not into desktop VC i am mainly into server management so still i am not getting time to get more details about that sexy machine. but i will get it.

will be in touch.

and guys...

just check this thread. 


*www.techenclave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4871

and for digit - 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23313

please check and do reply.


bye


avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jun 21, 2005)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Yo man u gettin a 6600 GT man thats nice to hear gimme ur machine man for some days will be surely happy to play on it. Errr... Sagar I'll need all da games that I never played man. Razz Dream on dude......



   

Sure dude,I have an amazing collection of games rite now


----------



## djmykey (Jun 21, 2005)

sagar_mutha said:
			
		

> Sure dude,I have an amazing collection of games rite now



Would you mind listing it pls for me.


----------



## ravimevcha (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone from Symbiosis, Pune....??????

plz..let me know....i want detail about MBA @ Symbiosis.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jun 22, 2005)

djmykey said:
			
		

> sagar_mutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@DJ-check ur pm


----------



## djmykey (Jun 22, 2005)

Yup did it sent ya the list of needed stuff.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jul 1, 2005)

guys what happened ?

not a single reply in 7 days...............    

check for this thread.

*www.techenclave.com/forums/showthread.php?p=48319#post48319

u might enjoy and will get idea what i am doing here.


keep posting.

avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jul 2, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> guys what happened ?
> 
> not a single reply in 7 days...............
> 
> ...



Wow man!

nice rig ur getting there...



guys,im planning for my GRE this year...

Not thinking abt joining any classes at the moment...so if any of you come across some good study material,e-books etc plz let know

Thanks


----------



## saROMan (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok guys its official..i have returned DataOne...so guess this is my Official msg.....No net fm tomo...so any further plans meets etc Dj you wil have to call me to inform that..BTW sorry was not able to chk the thread fm long time.....any ways Avi nice to see u here ..btw if i call u do i have to pay ISD rate ?? 

Dipen bro...10 days have passed since 25th....when r u gonna return my CD/DVD's ????


and for Rest of you all Good bye n Best of luck for Future ................Over and out......


----------



## djmykey (Jul 9, 2005)

Ya me too not online these days much so I also might be lots outta touch but might try to get my ass up and do some surfin in some other places. Anyways Dipen  man when the heck r u coming man its too long and my comps too full man I'm gonna trash all ur data otherwise.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jul 12, 2005)

guys,,

what is happening ????

net become so much expensive or rare so u r replying once in two weeks

come on guys........

we have to keep our pune techie group alieve.

sagar, miche, amit -  dont u get my mails.

some time i expect reply.....


i am here far from my love, family and come on guys at least you friends can be connected to me. that is also not happening.


i know u must be busy but if you add this talk in your imp sheet then this will also happen.

guys i work here from 9 am till 11 pm only thing is after 9 at home so can do chatting but still i have to work. 
still i never say i am buys. 

i dont think any one of you is busy constantly from 9 till 11.

dont you ??


keep in touch. 

avi


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 12, 2005)

I never checked the Pune Techies thread seriously inspite of being a member of this Forum since August 2004.

Guess that was a big mistake since I missed out on such wonderful meets.

Anyways did you guys meet on June 10.I remember that's the day when our First Year Engg exams got over.It was our Graphics paper.

Aren't you guys planning to have another meet soon?

I am looking forward to it.


----------



## anandk (Jul 12, 2005)

same here. inspite of being from pune, hardly visited this thread ! great to see this thread really rocking !


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome guys on behalf of Pune Techie Group.

- anandk

- abhishekkulkarni


  guys,

can you tell us more about urself ?

we are planning to have one meet.
i can not come but i will talk to rest team member to arrange a meet since two new members are in place.


miche, sagar, amit, saroman - 

guys get me a good news - successful meet.


waiting ...............


----------



## anandk (Jul 13, 2005)

sure avi_avadhut.  wd like to meet up with u sometime.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Avi !
howz u man?
sorry for losing touch 4 some time

Dont u use yahoo....i added u but no replies frm ur side

@anandk,abhishekkulkarni-Welcome to PuneTechies


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice to see ppl from Amche Pune in this Forum.   

Since you wanted to know more about me , here it goes .....

I guess my name's obvious to all from my username.

Currently I am in 2'nd Year Comp Engg in MIT Pune.Well as far as my computing interests are concerned , they are Wireless Technologies( Working on a paper on Bluetooth ) , Beginner Level Robotics (I had participated in Robocon 2005 which was broadcast live on DD),Fooling around on the Internet & Modifying my Linux Kernel constantly............ & just anything related to computers under the sun.

And as far as Personal interests are concerned you can see that on my Yahoo Profile.I will PM you my ID.
Not posting it here to be sure of not getting 10 mails each day containing viruses. 

This had happened on this forum before.   

I stay in Kothrud,Rambaug Col.Where are u from?


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi abhishek,

i am in Tokyo but i will be back in Sept. 3rd week. ( mostly i am not sure )

i will also PM you our group ID.

you can be in touch with entire group.

when i was there in pune we use to meet twice a month at my place.



> they are Wireless Technologies( Working on a paper on Bluetooth ) , Beginner Level Robotics (I had participated in Robocon 2005 which was broadcast live on DD),Fooling around on the Internet & Modifying my Linux Kernel constantly.




that is something big for us.
we are together just for sake of having computet techie people and exchange of everything we have.

just wanna make one very good group with some tech abilities and not only that i want to improve everyone of us by using each others skills.

hope to see u in action in our meets.


Guys.... 

come one post  a date for meet.
let me know the status.

waiting....................


----------



## djmykey (Jul 15, 2005)

Current status = SAD      

Cause = Flunked in 3 papers in TYBSc          


Reason = Dunno how, had expected to flunk only in 2 subjects.     

Meet status dunno am still waiting for da big wigs to porpose but if no one does I'll do it anyways

Abhishek did ya college start as yet coz there's an @$$ frm ur college who belongs to this group and has dumped 40 gb of data on my hdd and now I dunno what the hell am I supposed to do with it coz he told me not to delete it coz he needed it and he isnt contacting me also. Btw his name is Dipen Vasant u can read his replied out here with the name dipen01. Pls find him for me man.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jul 15, 2005)

Guys..

i have purchased 250GB external HDD here.
i have laptop with only 10 GB hdd so cant store movies and nothing.

so i went basically to purchase 40 GB external but you know me ..........

came back with 250 GB - 7200 RPM - USB - 2.0 only for 6500/-

good price right ? and it is of Logitec company.

so now i have started to store my all movies, songs, games in that.

off course i have nothing here but at least one dedicated portable drive just for Fun.

so my 250 x 2 GB of system i will be taking wont go anywhere.



Michie - dont worry. anyway your net is down so you can study more.
just tell like this to your parents. make them happy a bit.

but you post a date for Meet.
let anyone come at least you will get introduced our new members.

i will keep updating you guys on the stuff here.


bye

avi


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 15, 2005)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Abhishek did ya college start as yet coz there's an @$$ frm ur college who belongs to this group and has dumped 40 gb of data on my hdd and now I dunno what the hell am I supposed to do with it coz he told me not to delete it coz he needed it and he isnt contacting me also. Btw his name is Dipen Vasant u can read his replied out here with the name dipen01. Pls find him for me man.



Yes our college has started.But tell me something more about him , like whether he's doing Engg/Diploma.
Also let me know his branch and division , Bcoz there are overall 7000 ppl in our college so finding someone is difficult.
And tell me your name and if you feel like it your phone no.
Coz I have to know atleast your name to tell him who and how I got in touch with him. 

But how and why did you let him do that?

Also if he has stored 40GB of "his" data on "your" HDD then you surely must be knowing where to contact him .
Anyways buddy take my advice don't think a lot about it.  
If you are getting less on Disk Space just delete his data , since it was his responsibility to contact you . 

avi_avadhut wrote :


> but you post a date for Meet.
> let anyone come at least you will get introduced our new members.



Hey I've been here since August 2004.


----------



## djmykey (Jul 18, 2005)

Hehehe thanks abhishek for da support man he came and got his data and boy did he do it. Anyways I cant think much of a dat but how will 24 July 05 be. Coz Sunday is the only day we r much free. I have mcse classes so I cant manage any other day. Anyways if you ppl agree we can meet on 24 July. And also amit doesnt reply any 1 know abt his where abouts also ppl suggest timings pls.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah I think meeting on Sunday is a good idea.
I think we would have much more fun if we meet in the evening.
What does everybody think?
Bcoz any other day I have my college from 10:30 am to 6:00 pm.
So it is impossible for me to come on any other day.
And what does one bring for a meet?Like CD's,HDD's to exchange files    etc.........
In fact if we meet at somebodys house it would be really great because then we could exchange loads of os software,games and other stuff.
It could also work if someone has a lappy though.  


> And also amit doesnt reply any 1 know abt his where abouts also ppl suggest timings pls.



BTW : Who is Amit?


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jul 18, 2005)

Oops man!

Think i'll be going to Mumbai this Sunday...well nothing's final yet and i'll keep you guys posted



			
				abhishekkulkarni said:
			
		

> And what does one bring for a meet?Like CD's,HDD's to exchange files Wink etc.........
> In fact if we meet at somebodys house it would be really great because then we could exchange loads of os software,games and other stuff.



Ya man!This is just wat we wud do when avi was here....meet at his place and exchange loads f data  ....but now we'll have to look for some other place  ...has GA finalised his rig yet?



> BTW : Who is Amit?



Amit=GameAddict on this forum...he's the guy who's started this thread

Guys plz reply soon if you can make it this Sunday or not


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes I am surely in for a Sunday meet.


----------



## djmykey (Jul 20, 2005)

Me too in for a Sunday meet anyways any location spot decided for the meet. Earlier we used to meet at British Council Library if any1 has any better option pls suggest and why the hell isnt any old member replying ??


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah where are you guys ??????????


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi All,

You guys go ahead with the Meet, as I will be not in Pune this Sat/Sun. Keep posting details.If for next Sat/Sun (30 or 31 July), I can come too. 

I am a bit busy, so not in 'always reply' mode.

Bye!

GA


----------



## djmykey (Jul 22, 2005)

I think we might as well post pond our meet coz no one seems to be free at the moment. So amit and abhishek we could meet next Sunday. Dipen also might b there.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jul 22, 2005)

guys....

update me what you did in meet.

try to meet at someone place so exchange will be possible.

but please dont make exchange group.  

we are pune techie group and knowledge exchange is what required.


do you remember my old mails about knowledge exchange.
i will be more happy if you start with it.

let only 3 or 4 people come to meet. 
i think this will be meet after almost one and half month.  

waiting........

hey mykey
try to find out some guys from Techenclave or techarena.

there are many from pune.
you might get a good place for collection / exchange.

we have to make our group as max as possible.


----------



## djmykey (Jul 22, 2005)

Yo man will do that but this sunday meet is cancelled me also busy.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 24, 2005)

hey guys..

   what i feared the most.. thats happened.. mikey and saroman.. i neednt explain you abt this.. 

   am going thru very bad time..man cant understand what to do now..

  anyways...may be will meet sumtime on the meets...

  bye..
Dipen


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jul 26, 2005)

dipen take care man.

bad time comes to everyone.

i am with good time now.

enjoying system here - 

P4 dual core 3 GHz,
2 GB DDR-II,
160 GB SATA,
400 x 2 GB ( RAID 0 ),
ATI X850XT PE


enjoying the system.

just check the thread and help if anyone can.

*www.techenclave.com/forums/showthread.php?p=56367#post56367


----------



## djmykey (Jul 26, 2005)

Really sorry mate, I feel really sorry man for you cause me also thru same stage man. Shit man this is bad anyways alyways tell us wether ur in Pune or going back home ok.


Avi man thats an awesome machine man.



			
				djmykey said:
			
		

> P4 dual core 3 GHz,
> 2 GB DDR-II,
> 160 GB SATA,
> 400 x 2 GB ( RAID 0 ),
> ATI X850XT PE


----------



## saROMan (Jul 27, 2005)

Ok seems every one is Busy with There Sorrows..except Avi  ....well i am in chennai right now...and dont have a Damn Clue about when i will return to Pune..OR Will return to Pune or Not ..( ..any ways donn worry DJ and Dipen you are not the Only 1's in Trouble , even though my result is next month..but i Know it already.. .....Chill out Guys..Sh*t happens....what is Important that how you get out of It ....Chao......


----------



## djmykey (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah dood I'm already thru a session of this with one of my friends. Anyways life is too short to learn from ones mistakes gotta groove..... Anyways I'm thru it and studying so thats it.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 29, 2005)

hey ..

  Actually am not going back.. am joining classes for some of my subjects...so ill be here.. am searching for for PG/cotbasis near prabhat road or bhandarkar road.. if anybody has a clue about some place pls let me know.. coz am given 1st as the last date to leave my hostel...

  anyways.. can anyone suggest me good hardware/networking/software courses which will help me further as an I.T engineer.. sagar suggested me MSDN, Sun at Karrox.. what do u say mikey.. which other courses should i pursue. actually am joining VB at Seed Info. If anyone knows better than Seed.. pls let me know..

  any meets..?? anyways.. bye

  Dipen


----------



## djmykey (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi one and all,
Just called Amit and he said he wants a meet so we give him one. This sunday is our official next meet. 12 noon if you peeps can make it. we can have a meet. its after a looooong time ppl so pls dont miss it.


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey... I can't make it at 12:00. Make it in the evening at 1700 or so.But thing to see, is that how many people can come on Sunday.Also tomorrow Saturday ( at 1700) is cool with me too!  

GA


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah anytime mate.... But if it is gonna be tomorrow please make it after 5:30.Coz we have our college Linux Group Meeting from 3:30 to 5:30.....  

Anyways I suppose Sunday will rock for everybody.


----------



## djmykey (Jul 30, 2005)

Yup sunday it is 5:00 pm. Today evening I also cant make it.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 30, 2005)

Okay will come , Sunday 5:00 pm...   

But where?

Please do select a location convenient to all....

I think British Library,FC Road is a good place to rendezvous.....


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jul 30, 2005)

DJ i was expectiing you yesterday but u dint turn up  

Abt the meet im not sure if i can make it

Bro is flying to Europe tomorrow...got a flight at 2am so i will be going to Mumbai to drop him

Will see if i can make it then...


----------



## devianthulk (Jul 30, 2005)

So 5:30 pm, BCL huh?
I'll b in Pune tmr till 11 am.
In case i stick around in Pune a little longer.... I'll come n meet u ppl.

Hope to see u guys......


----------



## djmykey (Aug 1, 2005)

What happened ppl ?? I was waiting in the cold for so much time still no one turned up. What has happened to you ppl. I left everything at my home as it is and came to meet ya ppl coz this meet was after so long time. I dint shave (I forgot due to less time) and left lotsa work lying around just to meet ya ppl and guess what no one turns up. This is bad and will be dealt with seriously. Next meet I'm gonna whack everyone's @$$e$ !!


----------



## devianthulk (Aug 1, 2005)

U should have contacted Amit on his cell.
I was at BCL till 12 pm.
Since i had a feeling that no one would turn up... i asked Amit to keep me updated.


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 1, 2005)

@djmykey: Why didn't you call me, buddy? Nobody posted on Firday or showed interest, so I took it to be a dud this time. I am sorry, if you had to wait expecting me. 

GA


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 1, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> hey ..
> 
> anyways.. can anyone suggest me good hardware/networking/software courses which will help me further as an I.T engineer.. sagar suggested me MSDN, Sun at Karrox.. what do u say mikey.. which other courses should i pursue. actually am joining VB at Seed Info. If anyone knows better than Seed.. pls let me know..



any suggestions ??


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 2, 2005)

@Dipen01: Here is a small tip on choosing what to do:

If you want to get into Networking (no Developement), then go for MCSE, CCNA and other courses which djmykey is also pursuing.

If you want to get into developement, sharpen your programming skills by practicing.No institute can teach you logic, but only syntax.So practice it wherever you feel like, and then at the end go to an institute for Placement.

There is this upcoming field of Software Testing.If you are interested give me a call, ad I will update you about it.

Or just wait for campus recruitments, prove your skills in the interviews, and accordingly, cos. will put you into some department.

In short, use your Aptitude (inclination) to decide what you want to do, say after 5 years. IT is hot for anybody with good skills is any field.What matters is what you like to do!

GA


----------



## sagar_mutha (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya...that is exactly why i recommended the Microsoft and Sun certified courses coz i've seen many ppl with 'not so good' qualifications doing these couses and getting jobs in good software companies


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey djmykeys, 

Sorry man....

I was on the way to bcl when a mother*ucking policewallA caught me at the Nalstop signal... (NO PUC & RCTC BOOK   )

The @sshole then confiscated my license and I had to go home all the way back , just to bring the 250 Rs which he wanted.

All this took 2 hours..... So I figured that all of you would have gone somewhere on FC Road by then.....   .So I just went back home...   

BTW - You waited till 12pm.......


----------



## djmykey (Aug 3, 2005)

Noo abhishek I dint wait till 12 pm. And 12 pm is noon :remember: 12 am is morn . So Amit has told me hes planning a meet for this Sunday so pls atleast this sunday make it na people. Pls reply around 5 pm this sunday 7 aug 2005

No replies still man this is bad.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah will come ,

Pm me for my cell no if you want it , give others's too


----------



## djmykey (Aug 5, 2005)

Dood pm me ur cell no coz I dont know it.
And also subscribe to the Punetechies group coz half of da fun happens there.

Subscribe address = PuneTechies-subscribe@yahoogroups.com


This applies for u too dipen. I want to see u coming dipen to this meet. Coz discussing abt software courses is better face to face rather than on this forum like this.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys...

how is Pune ??????

i purchased Sony W5 digital cam with 512 MB in 16,000/-

how is the deal ?  

may be bit expensive but cant help if i have to take some snaps...
and i have purchased Logitec USB 250 GB external - 7200 RPM for 6500/-

i think that is best deal.  

but i will be in problem coz it has external power supply (250GB plus 7200 RPM) but it is in Japan standrd.

can i get some converter stuff so it will work in india ???

help guys...

it is avaliable here but so heavy and i just have 30 Kg limit.

so let me know if i can get convert or somethint like that for - 
110 V Jap Std to 210-240 v India std.


anyway feel very bad about meet. :roll:  :roll: 
come on guys ...........

i am here for 2 months now and cant see a single meet.  

Sagar - 

first decide your intrest - if you are good in hardware and likes to play with IP and stuff then welcome in Network / System admin.

i am here to help you.......

Mickey  - help him yaar.


bye

avi


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 5, 2005)

@avi: Buy an UK adaptor for your HD.Also convertors are available here, so no worry.

GA


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 5, 2005)

I have made a late entry but then i never knew such a thread existed.

hi guys this is ranjan from PICT Pune. doing second yr comp engg. what else, will check this page back soon for any responses. 

till then, bye bye.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Aug 5, 2005)

> but i will be in problem coz it has external power supply (250GB plus 7200 RPM) but it is in Japan standrd.
> 
> can i get some converter stuff so it will work in india ???
> 
> ...



Yes avi,you can easily get a converter over here...one of my friends got an external DVD writer frm Japan and he's using a 220 to 110V converter without problems...


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 5, 2005)

hey sagar thats great news.

what is the size of it and and how much it cost.
bloody electronic things are damn cheap here.

but i am already overbudget to bring something in india.
i am brining Kenwood system for my boss. (he will pay me for that when i wil come to india)
but its costly.

it has 24bit audio engine and some more features and cost almost 22000/-

indian custom allows only upto 25000.

does anyone knows more about this ?

thanks for reply guys anyway......



and crashuniverse - Welcome dude.

a warm welcome from pune techie family.


michey and sagar and amit - come on guys slowly slowly we are getting more people so be in action.

Meet and something intresting to keep all attracted is required.

any plan for that ??????


avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Aug 5, 2005)

Well,donno abt the cost but tis quite a heavy and big converter....cant call it portable by any means....

ill let you know of the cost n the other details later...

abt the meet....not many ppl have replied n i got an extra class on sunday evening...knew it was coming up dats why dint post here before

can we meet on sunday afternoon by any chance...if yes,im definitely in

And yes,Welcome Crashuniverse


----------



## djmykey (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry guys I myself cant make it this time, my bhaanjees are coming to my place coz they got admission in Cummins college of engg. They are basically from Mumbai and thats y they r gonna drop in at my place then they will go to their college hostel coz my mom is their LG. so i wont be out there sorry for this late reply but I just couldnt squeeze time to come to the meet or I would just be a blur. anyways c ya ppl next time, avi really sorry man this is happeneing but I'm also pi$$ed of due to the turn of these event i dunno but im getting more and more frustrated anyways am gonna give da XP and 2003 Server exams wish me luck for that in the next 2 weeks i'm gonna give those exams. see ya till next time ppl.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 8, 2005)

best luck mickey...........

enjoy ur exams as they are very simple.

and prepair well .....


----------



## djmykey (Aug 8, 2005)

Is anyone alive I dont think so? If yes pls reply I'm scared alone


----------



## saROMan (Aug 8, 2005)

I am Alive Though not Kicking  ..any ways It really Herts that There is no Single official Meet after i Left   ....

Btw Avi Definitions of envy on the Web:

a feeling of grudging admiration and desire to have something possessed by another 

spite and resentment at seeing the success of another (personified as one of the deadly sins) 

be envious of; set one's heart on

Envy is an emotion experienced by one who intensely desires something possessed by another. The basis of envy is the desire to possess, not the desire to deprive others, although if the object in question is the only one available then deprivation will be consequential.

In short envy is bad for Health ..and thats Exactly you are giving me By Posting Details about the Fancy gadgets you have beein using ..... so stop Posting there Details yaar....  ;P


----------



## sagar_mutha (Aug 8, 2005)

^^^    me envious too 

@DJ-All da best 4 ur exams dude...im sure ull do well


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 9, 2005)

you guys wanted the updates so that i did.

if i could have been to sudan or something then i could have told you something else.......

hehehehhehhe

no probs..

btw sorman - it was c^ c and c^ v heheheheheheh.


mickey - dont worry man these exams are dam easy.....

till the time you clear one its troble then just enjoy......


bye

avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 9, 2005)

hey ....

  Mikey and Amit ... i want ur contact nos. actually i had em but i misplaced... 
   i just enquired abt CCNA and to my surprise at some institute called
 THE ROUTER SCHOOL .. they are charging whooping 30,000/- for only CCNA... man thats too much... is CCNA course so costly.. and if that is not enough u have to pay exam fees (approx 7200/-) extra... cant understand is that CCNA worth 38,000....

   Heard similarly about MCSE 2003 at Seed they are chargin 18,000/- for 3 month course...   cant understand what to do know.. have no idea abour Sun Solaris or other courses.. lemme know abt them if anybody know..

    so to make myself clear wanna talk to u guys on phone or in person.. mikey's exams are coming so i guess he wont be on next meet.. BTW when are we planning for next meet... and Saroman out of city.. dunno when will he return.. so i guess gimme ur phone nos. so that i can contact u.. and also think of some nice course which i can pursue or which can be advantageous for me... 

   anyways.. bye..

  Dipen


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey just decide what you want do. 
first of all make sure in what you have interest.

systems side  -  then go for MCSE, MCSA ...........
Network side  -  then go for CCNA, CCNP ..........

doing CCNA and MCSE does not help if you join big company they wants spelization. so if you come to system side then again there are more sides - 

1. Server Management
2. Mail system Management
3. Antivirus server Management - depends on the product they are using
4. Windows patch management - SMS server 
5. DHCP, DNS, WINS, RAS - mickey will explain thse to you.
6. Backup - most important but boaring job.

once you are system side then you must know all these but you should have strong command in one atleast and that is must.

you will need at least 2 - 3 years (working) to get good command on SMS server or Exchange server.

think first. talk to mickey and then spend your moeny.

If you have enough time and real intrest then you can do MCSE on your own. like i did while doing my job.


still all your choice. i cant give u more advice about network because i dont have deep knowledge of it.
even i will say i dont have deep knowledge of system either. hehehhehe


----------



## sagar_mutha (Aug 9, 2005)

avi avadhut said:
			
		

> think first. talk to mickey and then spend your moeny.



  ROFL...guess someone has spelled mykey's name right for once 

@avi-dude,ur p4's gone...lets see ur new rig in ur sigi


----------



## djmykey (Aug 9, 2005)

Avadhut said:
			
		

> 1. Server Management
> 2. Mail system Management
> 3. Antivirus server Management - depends on the product they are using
> 4. Windows patch management - SMS server
> ...



  dood dint know this many things existed man, I just knew that doing MCSE+CCNA would give me a hefty paid job. Wow anyways thanks for sharing this knowledge with me. Any more suggestions and more clarifications u wanna give in avi u r welcome, and im pleased.


----------



## devianthulk (Aug 9, 2005)

My best wishes r with u Mickey....
Do keep us updated bout ur result.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 10, 2005)

> @avi-dude,ur p4's gone...lets see ur new rig in ur sigi



its gone but my friend has not paid me the moeny.
if i am gonna stay only for a month or two then i will take the system this time. i will get back my old system just i will add 6600GT or 6800 on it and 1 GB extra ram. as i already have 250 GB external and my normal 160 GB so enough space for our team to store their data (backup server)
hehehehheheh

and this time i have camera also so we will plan to have a meet out of pune somewhere like Sinhgad or Ch Ck.
and have some nice photos of our team members and group toooooo.

anyway mickey best luck for exam let me see at least 2 papers before i come there.



> Any more suggestions and more clarifications u wanna give in avi u r welcome



right now all i will say that MCSE or CCNA these are entry level courses to make your base strong (if you do the courses seriously for your future in IT )

once you do it then speciliazation you have to do on your own.

no class will teach you how to get grip on particuler topic.


just make your base concept clear and enter into the world of IT.

if you are coming at system side then i am here to welcome you and guide you and if possible give you your first job toooo.

i like giving jobs to my friends who are really serious about IT.

previous week i took Mahendra (my old friend in mphasis)
he just have 10 month exp. in mphasis tech. team and now he will have package like me - 2.0 lack p.a. (very less ) but in 3rd month he will come to tokyo.  then you can save at least 1.5 lack in 3 months.

so guys.....................

just dont think anything about your future its time now to study hard and get prepaired .......


again BEST LUCK...............



avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 10, 2005)

hey avi ...

  man thanx a lot for advices.... it will surely help me a lot...anyways.. bye.. tc


 Dipen


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 18, 2005)

Is everyone Dead ??????????

not a single reply in last 8 days.


guys i know that there is lot of rain as but still you can not stop accessing net come on you are pune techie ......

not for you but at least for the sake of name be connected to each other.

i just want small help.

here i am getting AMD 3500+ for 10,000 rs. 
how is the deal?
what is the price in india????

let me know the price in pune.


----------



## djmykey (Aug 18, 2005)

Man am studying for Win XP thats why no post from me was just accessing net so just peeped in anyways will come back online on Saturday after da exams.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Aug 18, 2005)

No Avi I am quite alive and kicking ......


----------



## sagar_mutha (Aug 18, 2005)

^^
Lol....me too!

@avi-i'll let you know the prices when I find out...btw dont you come online on yahoo these days?


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 19, 2005)

hey mickey try those xp dumps and tell me.
i am also thinking to upgrade my MCSE2000 to 2003.

just try to get 2 upgrade paper dumps.

anyway i am quite busy these days.
workig 8-11 daily. and saturday also
so at sunday i simple do nothing,


just sleep for entire day and go out in evening for time pass.

now return time is coming near and i havent visited a single place in japan except normal tokyo.

let me try this sunday.

You can keep offline messages............

i will be online this saturday and sunday if i dong go to office.


by the way its nice to see everyone alive.

hey abhi i know you are alive but what you are kicking....?????


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Aug 19, 2005)

@ss . Now don't ask whose ....


----------



## djmykey (Aug 21, 2005)

Hehe every1 is alive only in Hibernating mode.

BTW I cleared Windows XP 70-270, Yipeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Got 794 out of 1000. Ha man am I relieved now.
Avi pls give me 2k3 dumps now if you get some ok coz am gonna give that paper now


----------



## sagar_mutha (Aug 21, 2005)

kool!

congrats DJ!!!

Abt the e-bbok i think i may have it on my HDD....i have the entire avi collection


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 22, 2005)

Mickey - 

congrats............

check sagar collection (now it is not my collection)
hehehehehe

anyway how do you feel after giving exam.
so much relaxed.....

just be in force and finish all papers.

server and active directory very easy one.
you can clear even design papers also.

just do one thing....

give Network Infra exam at end.
finish 6 papers and then try Net Infra.

if you fail then its become diffucult to make yourself ready for next papers.

i failed in Net Infra twice ( within 2 days i tried for same paper)
and after that i could not give a single paper for next 6 months......


so give that paper at last........
finish simple one first.

best luck for next one.

bye
avi


----------



## thrash_metal (Aug 22, 2005)

*Im Frm here as well*

Hey ... I'm frm Pune as well !! Great to know there are many techs frm here .....!!


----------



## sagar_mutha (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi thrash_metal!
Welcome to the PuneTechies group!!!
Watch this threads for the meets n all(though there are not many taking place lately)  
N let us know sumthing abt urself


----------



## djmykey (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks all ppl. 
Avi thanks for ur advice will c what I can do actually after 290 (win server 2k3) I'm gonna take break for BSc then will resume mcse exams.

Trash_metal good to see ya. Tell us more abt ya like where u live, which college, likes dislikes, and also yes do pm ur mobile no so that we can contact u. 


And also avi when r u coming back man do tell us??


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 23, 2005)

Trash_metal  - welcome from PuneTechie family.

guys yesterday i have confirmed my return tickets.

i am coming back on 12th sept. ( yessssssss finally i am coming back)

but i will catch my bike and take it to my place (home)
so i will be back in pune after 3 or 4 days.

guys then we must have grand meet.

one nice trip to CW or Sinhgad something like this....

i have camera also so we will have photos and lots of talking....

so guys please reserve one day for me.

give this message to all.

i may stay in pune for 8 - 15 days so i want to meet all you guys....

as i will be there for very less time i am not going to make my rig this time.

when i will be back next time after completeing everything then i will have my sexy reg and will try to get 10,000 in 3D Mark 05.


so guys please reserve one day for me.

bye


----------



## GunshotSilence (Aug 23, 2005)

hey guys this is GunshotSilence

i was a regular memeber here since this forum's inception. i was in lucknow b4 and now in pune since last 4 months. im studying bsc. comp science from sp college and live in magarpatta city, hadapsar.

i wud like to meet new techies and get to know stuff like where do u get good hardware and game cds(u know what i mean)

i dont have any tachie friends in pune to discuss digit or new tech.

i love gaming RTS, FPS, racing, flight sim. but time has come when i cannot play new games on my p3 933 with 256 ram with gefroce4mx440 pci card.

the last i played was gta vc and nfsug2


----------



## sagar_mutha (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Gunshotsilence!

Welcome to PuneTechies Group!

Looking forward to seeing you in our 'Mega Meet' once Avi is back...

Reg the game cd's you can get it cheap anywhere in camp or for free frm any of us techies here


----------



## GunshotSilence (Aug 24, 2005)

hey plz let me know when u will meet.

also tell me where i can get ur and ur cds


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 24, 2005)

GunshotSilence said:
			
		

> hey plz let me know when u will meet.
> 
> also tell me where i *can get *ur and ur cds



can Exchange... lolzzz


----------



## djmykey (Aug 25, 2005)

Yup u can exchange and yo man this is gonna be a "MEGA MEET" coz avi is coming with his digicam, if he doesnt then I'm gonna kick him. anyways gotta give my 2nd mcse paper so no much action frm my side this week anyways keep in touch ppl. Gunshot pls pm ur cell no so that we can be in touch coz u dunno us we dunno u so that cell no can be our link.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 25, 2005)

Guys great news for all of you............

If you are waiting for exchange then please wait some more time.

Yesterday i went to one of my Jap friends place and i make my 250GB HDD full of english movies - Original DVD Rip.

so guys make lots of space in your system if you want to have the collection.

i just can wait to share all this with you..........


hey but it is in external HDD so you guys need to find out power solution for me. can anyone search it for me. where do i get it.
because before reaching home i want that converter with me so i can enjoy.........

anyway welcome - Gunshot......

I am gonna bring my DigiCam as well as small collection of Jap photos also.

so guys lets start prepairing for GRAND MEET.

this time no one should miss this event.
inform everybody that i may not stay in pune for more than 15 days so please not for meet but at least to meet me personally they should come.


guys still nothing is confirm i may stay in pune for 2 weeks or 2-3 months also depends .................

but i would like to stay in pune for at least 3 months then move...

Yaar this Tokyo is very boaring and people here are so machine like.
no emotions and colors just huge buildings, big roads, sexy bikes and cars but hardly you see people to enjoy, dance, or something to make you relax or happy so i must come back to my own place.

guys pray for me to that i can stay for 3 months in pune.



Mickey - Best luck......
before i come you might receive your MCP certificate.
just look at it. its Microsoft way to please even students .....


hey what happen to dippen, sagar, amit (he is lost i guess)
i dont see freqent posts...

anyway how is pune.
how is rain now....

i want to go home by bike so rain should not disturb me.
man this is 3rd month i have not even touched bike.
feeling so bad but let me come then.......................


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 25, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> Guys great news for all of you............
> 
> Yesterday i went to one of my Jap friends place and i make my 250GB HDD full of english movies - Original DVD Rip.



   OMG...250 GB of DVD rips... avi man ..cant believe... 
man i will be needing 6  - 40GB HDD to store it.. lolzzz...  



			
				avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> hey what happen to dippen, sagar, amit (he is lost i guess)
> i dont see freqent posts...
> avi



man we are alive..just theres not sumthing special to post.. we all are in touch thru IM's and PM's .evrything is same.. except the meeets no longer take place.. dunno.. why... i guess it was u who use to always take initiative for the meet.. now as powerhouse is no more.. there are no more meets ,may be we all need to talk to make these meets regular...

anyways.. barish ne atank macha rakha hai.. only last two days it was bit relaxed otherwise its raining whole day.....


bye for now.. let us know exact day when ur coming..


Dipen


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 25, 2005)

Whoa! Lots of news pouring from everywhere....new members too. Nice 

When Avi returns, let's have a big meet, and go somewhere for a picnic.

Is anybody playing Dungeon Siege II? Do check it out, and let me know.

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 29, 2005)

guys need help...

i want to purchase mobile while coming.
mostly i will take it in mumbai.
as i have digicam and iPod so i wont purchse camera and mp3 phone.

i want to have phone with good battery and best voice clarity.
so i am thinking for samsung x100.
best phone - 8MB memory and 65K screen

Anyone please suggest me the best phone but strictly without mp3 and camera.

budget is no problem but it should be small. i like small phones.
i was happy with my C100. gave it to my friend just like that.

please help..............


avi


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 29, 2005)

@avi:Asking a good handset without MP3 and Camera is like asking shoes without soles  . But if you have got no budget constraints go for Moto Razr or Nokia 7610.

GA


----------



## djmykey (Aug 30, 2005)

Avadhut said:
			
		

> as i have digicam and iPod


   holy cr@p   



			
				Avadhut said:
			
		

> i was happy with my C100. gave it to my friend just like that.



Wasnt I your friend. Man u did some real serious shopping. I think all that stuff u got is urs so I want to have a look at it man when ur here. No, no excuses allowed I wanna have a look and also hear the stuff ur getting   I wont take any excuses ok. And what capacity is that iPod.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Aug 30, 2005)

Well,if you strictly want a phone without camera the Nokia6800 would be a good choice (but it is not a small phone anyway).Also consider Nokia6610(the phone which I have)...

The best value for money phone below 10k would be MotorolaE398...got some really kool features for a budget phone and if you can increase your budget a bit consider the SEK700i(you wont be carrying ur i-pod and camera everywhere you go) And as Amit said 7610 would also be a good choice...


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 30, 2005)

my iPod is 20GB and sound is amazing....

yes mickey not only you but all of you have to enjoy it with me.
coz i dont get much time here to get real fun out of it.

sagar i will be in india for 2 or 3 weeks and i dont want to spend 10K for phone so i want small and basic phone.

when i will return next time i will purchase w800 nothing else......


My tickets are confirmed on 9th sept. so i am in india at 10th sept and going home so i will be in pune at 15 sept something.

so plan something for a grand meet.
these things i have to share with you in Meet.

  1.  250GB HDD - mostly with DVD rip ( 21 GB free) so make space in urs
  2.  Sony W5 - 512 MB Pro - take as max as photos you like
  3.  iPod - 20GB - sexy clarity of music. it will make you fan of Apple.
  4.  planning to get DVD player with inbuilt 500GB HDD for home.
  6.  planning to get 3.2.1 speaker set for home ( but not of Bose.its exp.)
  7.  lots of small small things for relatives and stuff.
  8.  Kenwood car system with LCD TV and DVD playback (for my boss)
  9.  Purchasing Diamond Jwelery watch for my Jaan. ( sorry cant save )
  10.  i am getting back my old sweet system for 2-3 weeks 

       -   i am taking it back just for our meet purpose.
           it is at my friends place in Kolhapur so i need to carry it with me to pune. but i will do it. so start prepairing for meet. i have kept my old mobile SIM alieve so you can get in touch with me after 11 sept on 9890646682.

bye for now.

avi


----------



## djmykey (Aug 31, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> i have kept my old mobile SIM alieve so you can get in touch with me after 11 sept on 9890646682.



Cool no probs. Man diamond jewelley and all ha    wow man u r damn serious man best of luck I must say this time u might score on her dad I mean now that u r working in Japan so he can't turn u down


----------



## avi_avadhut (Sep 1, 2005)

*small adjustment.*

Guys,
i will try my best to get my system back for out meet but as a backup plan somebody please be ready with system incase if cannot get my system then we will have to shift our meet to the person who can share system with us.

I think Mickey  /  Sagar   -  you guys prepair for meet at your place.
let me know who is ready..

and this time please reply fast.....


sorry for short notice.
avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 1, 2005)

No probs man!

Dont worry abt getting ur system back

We can have the meet at my place...


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey 

gr8 news... no problem for me at sagars place...

But  sagar... r u sure... no prob with u either..coz u should ask ur parents atleast.. otherwise it will be real mess...

if its alrite.. then cool...  


Mikey--  

what abt ur MCSE certificate.. man did u get it.. or still its pending..???


and yah one general  question ..

How can i retrieve user password (NOT ADMINISTRATOR) in WIN 2000??
I can log in the system with my account (am a normal USER)...wanna just try retrieving other users pass (one of my colleague)... any chances.. Yah i know his user ID only dunno Pass.....??

lemme know if anyone has any Idea... its just for a fun purpose...and yeah MIKEY ... u must be knowing it.....??? just gave us MCSE...


Dipen


----------



## devianthulk (Sep 1, 2005)

Waiting for the next meet........


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 5, 2005)

Guys,no post for long?

Well,i'm planning to get a new XFX6600Gt AGP .... Nothing is final yet but if i can convince my parents I think i'll be going for it

Wat do u guys think?

Any other recommendatios?


----------



## avi_avadhut (Sep 6, 2005)

hey sagar,

if you fix your 6600GT then i will take your 9600XT.
for my old system so when i will sell my complete system again i might get good value for it.

let me know what is your last bet...

hhheehehehe


just counting the days guys......

finally i am coming back to my sweet contry.

sagar and rest members - 

did you fixed the time and date for meet ???

i told you i will have 2 weeks or months in my hands.
i will come to know with first meeting after my joining pune office.

so i dont want to miss Meet event.

so plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



avi


----------



## djmykey (Sep 6, 2005)

Hmm ppl I'm still designing my machine (I wanna upgrade my machine) but just dunno what all to buy. Avi I dont want any highend thingies frm you  coz u r da one who saw it all so ppl out here in Pune pls tell me what is good now not the best good is ok.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Sep 6, 2005)

well if you talk about good then you need NF4 chipset 939 board 
proc - at least 3000+ venice
at least 6600GT
min. 512 x 2 = dual channel RAM (i have 1 GB DDR 400 in spare. i ll give you in damn chep rate.)
your existing HDD and CD and speakers and monitors OK.

change ur cabinet. make it more fancy and good for air flow.

about board Asus K8N-E is good or if budget system then Winfast is also good. but do not go for onboard graphics.
despite having a strong system (my sytem) if you dont have external graphic subsystem then the performance will be horrible.

or wait for 2-3 months and i will sell my system again.
hehehehehe


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 6, 2005)

3000+ venice,K8N-E,6600GT,1GB Ram is this what u call an ok system    

Way to go avi!!!

@mykey-how much do you want to spend on ur upgrade?
@avi-please let me know the cost of BFG 6600GT(or maybe XFX as i wont get an international warranty on BFG) in Japan


----------



## avi_avadhut (Sep 6, 2005)

WinFast A6600GT TDH 128MB (AGP 128MB) is avaliable here for 19000 yen something so it goes to 7800 rs.

tell me how is the deal..

and man 3000+mK9-E,6600GT,1GB is minimum now a days if you want to call it as a system.
it is Ok system

if you want best then 4000+ SD or X2 with DFI and 7800GTX (dual)with 4GB and 400 x 2 RAID with 120 GB primary 10K rpm.


wait for my second trip and i will have system between OK and best.
till the time i can be happy with your 9600XT.

so tell me the price???


----------



## djmykey (Sep 7, 2005)

Hahahaha expected man I dont want big rigs coz I am not gonna up my machine in the near future maybe I'll get a job first which will take something like 8 months max coz till that time I'll clear off my B.Sc. and MCSE and CCNA so peeps keep those suggestions in store for the moment coz I may need them later.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Sep 8, 2005)

*update....*

hey guys..

sorry but i wont be in indiat at 9.
i will be in india at 11 or 12 not confirm.

my compnay wants me to stay here for some urgent work.

anyway...

i have purchased 6600GT for my old system. plus DVD-RW dual layer from Mitsubishi. i am not going to purchase anything more.


so lets see when we can meet.
but you guys please be ready for an urgent meet.

i may need to leave india within 5-6 days also or i may stay for 2 months also. nothing is confirmed.

bye

see u at Meet.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 9, 2005)

Whoa   

6600Gt and a DVD Writer+i-pod,250gb ext HardDisk....man you have done some shopping  

Okay,just keep up posted about your return date


----------



## djmykey (Sep 10, 2005)

Avi give us a ding when ur back man so that we know it.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Sep 10, 2005)

guys i am in singapore now and i will be in mumbai at sunday 10 AM.

i will post once igo home about my date in pune.

avi


----------



## mastang (Sep 13, 2005)

hi guy i have been folloing this thread for quite some time but didint poted any comment.unfortunately missed some meet as well no as avi is back waiting for a meet . since avi a not here this thread lot it consiousness.

let me tell u about myelf-i am b.e. machanical student from pvg coet and stay near shatri road petrol pump.

would love to meet everybody here individually as in huge meet  one doent get time to know everyone well

my tata phone no. is 020-56262466 so if u guy plan meet atleast msg me as i am uing dial up connection and might not follow this thread on daily basis.

i am having some problem with my keyboard which doent type some letters  so some letters might have been missed


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome.. Mastang...

Meet will be planned soon...Happy posting....

Dipen


----------



## djmykey (Sep 13, 2005)

Dipen post ur phone no dood coz we might need it just in case u dont check da thread and the meet passes up so pls do it.

mastang.... welcome dood anyways we have got ur no but wats ur name. we cant call u up and as hmm can I talk to mastang so how would that sound, anyways its nice to have ya

abhishek dood r ya sleeping or sumthin, no replies frm ya.

gunshotsilence i have ya no also but dood ur name is not known man so pls tell me ur name also. 

Avi just ding man ill let every1 know that a meet is there. and im on break frm mcse so im free all time for 2 months at least.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 13, 2005)

@djmykey

Yeah , just woke up .... LOL    

Well the fact was that my VSNL Dial Up connection had expired and the guys who were supposed to come to my house to renew it did not turn up .. ( as expected , after all IT HAPPENS ONLY IN INDIA   )

So now on Sancharnet....     8)


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 14, 2005)

hey mikey...

  well... still i dont have any contact no.  ill give u no. of my neighbour . his name is Vivek and no. is 9890270160 . even post on forum about the meet.... 

BTW any news abt saroman... he is suddenly GAYAB..... 


Dipen


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 14, 2005)

Mikey,

Even I'm hoping that we arrange a meet , now that most of the members are here....   

@ dipen

I suppose saroman ( amit ) is in chennai ..... He was not a Pune-ite AFAIK.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 15, 2005)

hey guys
so whats up?
when r u all meeting?
plz tell me

by mail or sms on 9890956354
Rigveda's my name


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 15, 2005)

abhishekkulkarni said:
			
		

> Mikey,
> 
> Even I'm hoping that we arrange a meet , now that most of the members are here....
> 
> ...



Amit is very much a Puneite now, IMHO. 

GA


----------



## djmykey (Sep 15, 2005)

Why not this sunday? is every1 game i'll call avadhut up and find out abt the timings will post tommorrow morning.

Ok i called up avadhut and plans are gone haywire man. Avi is leaving to his homecity tommorrow and will b back on tuesday so its outta question on this sunday. so what avi n I decided is that we cna make it any time frm tuesday to friday next week. so ppl pls decide and come to a conclusion soon coz avi has to leave office soon that day so that he can be with us and then we can have a meet.


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 15, 2005)

Well... I have classes from 4 to 8 evryday except SUNDAY... 

IT will be gr8 if we can plan it in morning/afternoon

Still lets decide i guess i can bunk it one day..Pls..decide early..


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 15, 2005)

Well,i may have extra classes on Sunday  ...You guys go ahead with the meet....even if i cant make it on Sunday I will make sure to meet avi before he leaves...


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 15, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> No problem this SUNDAY for me..... plan it as soon as possible



Well Mikey has said that it is not possible on this sunday , so I think that from Tue to Friday anytime in the evening ( after 6:00 O clock) would do just fine...


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 16, 2005)

Just spoke to avi...he has agreed on Thursday around 5 pm(those who can't make it can join in late)
So all you ppl fine with thursday?let know soon...


----------



## djmykey (Sep 16, 2005)

Yup thursday is funday for me!! anyways my BSc exams dates r announced today so they r on 8th and 24 oct (I got 3 papers but dunno when da third one is) so i will come to this meet and then we can have a diwali special meet this diwali whaddya say ppl.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 16, 2005)

Now avi wants to share some data(he needs hindi movies)  so he wants to meet early on Thursday(around 2 in the afternoon)...others can join in late if they cant make it early
Also,we are planning to have the meet at my place(in Nigdi)...hope Abhishek,Rigveda and Dipen can manage...
GA,AJ,DJ stay close so there shouldn't be a problem(i guess)...
Let me know what you guys think...


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 16, 2005)

Well... its fine for me on Thursday....

cant we shift it to 6 or 6.30.. coz i will bunk my 6 to 8 class.. 

but atleast will have to complete  4 to 6 walla.. and it will take me atleast an hour to reach at sagars place....

so ...was saying.. can we postpone a bit..


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 16, 2005)

At NIGDI ?       

Did I see that right ? 

Man I live at Kothrud .... Nigdi is almost 30-35 KM (one way)  from my place . 

And I don't think I will be able to come so far . That's bcoz my parents won't probably allow me to go so far away on my two-wheeler ( Activa ) .  

Can't you guys decide a better and more centrally accessible meeting place ? 

This is a PUNE- Techies meet , remember ?    

Oh come on Guys ,I don't want to miss this opportunity , just bcoz it is too far away for me....


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 16, 2005)

hey guys i need urgent help
is there any such area in pune where u get all computer stuff.

like therewas lalbagh in lucknow.

i wanna buy fans for my heating cpu and where will i getthem

all i wanna make friends with some techies.
plz msg me on 9890956354 with ur name


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 16, 2005)

I live near VIT. Its called Bibwewadi.
Add another 5-7 km from your place  for Nigdi.

But theres no other alternative i guess... coz now avi  has no machine so its gone at sagars place.. when the meets use to take place we use to gather near British library and then goto avis place which was somewhere near Fame adlabs... 

even it was out of Pune... thats how it works...


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 16, 2005)

i live in magarpatta city, hadapsar

anybody living near me?

or tilak road, near my college-sp college


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 16, 2005)

I use to be in SP. i gave my 11th and 12th thru SP


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay , but I will need somebody to come with me...... Because I do not know anything in Nigdi & consequently where Sagar stays ...

@ Dipen 

Will you come with me ? We will rendezvous somewhere & we will go on my two wheeler or else TTMM ( Tuza Tu , Maza Me ) if you prefer it that way ...   

I just need somebody for directions ...  

I will PM you my cell no ... We will keep in touch..


----------



## djmykey (Sep 17, 2005)

Now we do have a situation. Now I can go early so no problemo for me (coz me = lazy bum and me = free for now). But there are some problems, Avi wants to share some stuff so let avi and u go early to ur place then we can have a meet near BCL. We don't need to involve every1 in the data transfer thingy na. So what I say is Avi can go to ur place then u ppl can come to BCL how would that be. Coz BCL is very popular and most of da ppl can find it. And secondly give Abhishek and Rigveda (hope da spell is right) a break man after attending college they r supposed to come man it would b hell a lot of a tiring job man so what do u say. 

@ all the remaining doods :- Don't indulge in data transfer so soon   coz tha ruins the meets and only data transfer happens. We have experienced it  so pls ppl confine urself to a meet only data can b transferred any time later.


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 17, 2005)

Mikey...

       Ok... So what exactly do we have to do now.. are we supposed to meet at BCL or what.. and are avi and sagar coming there or not..??

        what exactly is the plan..??


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 17, 2005)

All I can say is , that it is certainly a very good idea....


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay,this is fine with me too...


----------



## djmykey (Sep 17, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> So what exactly do we have to do now.. are we supposed to meet at BCL or what.. and are avi and sagar coming there or not..??



Yeah u supposed to come to BCL if u don't need any data anyways since ur gonna b a lil late so u could come to BCL coz then u might catch up with us. And yes avi n sagar r coming to da meet coz if they don't they're dead meat


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok heres is what I have in mind .... 

It would be great if somebody brings a Digicam to the meet . This way we can even post the Pics of the meet on the forum.     8) 

And since Avi is the Gadget God (     ) I think he will surely bring a Digicam to the meet ... Will you do so Avi ?

One more thing , please let us decide what we are going to discuss/chat about in the meet . This way it will be a more organised experience for all of us . This is a sequence which I have in mind --> 

1 . Introductions from all
2 . Chat on the topics which we decide
3 . All this takes place somewhere where we get to eat  
something .    
4 . Photo Sessions ( if possible )
5 . Good Byes

And Mikey why don't we reschedule the meet to 6:00 pm . This way I can get in time for the meet , bcoz my college gets over at 5:30 pm . 

Also since Avi & Sagar are going to be at Sagar's place , transferring data , they would also find this time very suitable .

Even Dipen has a 4 to 6 class if I presume , correctly... 

Lets come to a conclusion as soon as possible guys , to avoid more confusion     8)


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 17, 2005)

hey guys
we can meet later
just tell ,me where can i get cpu fans?
my system is heating and i need help and fast. 

and how much. cause my budgte is only 200/- bucks and i need atleast 3 fans to last me an year.

any shops for computer h/w on tilak road or nearby areas?
what specs of fans shud i go in for?


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 17, 2005)

Any decent 12mm fan should serve your purpose...the branded ones are quite costly...had seen an antec one costing 1900   ...

Checkout Baba's Computer Shoppee or Compuciti on Tilak road...


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 17, 2005)

any address or landmark or phone no. exact location plz. and and if i go for 12mm fans how much will they cosst?

i dont want costly branmded ones. antec is supposed to be the costliest. but shud last for an year. till i get a new rig.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 17, 2005)

Wat kind of config are you having currently??I dont think you will need to add 3 fans in any case...it will only make ur cab verrryy noisy...
Well, dont have contact nos but both these shops are close to and on the same side of the road of SP College


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 17, 2005)

my rig is a p3 with 933 mghz, 256mb ram and a geforce4mx 440 pci card. 

with seagate 40 gb and WD 20 gb hdds. speedfanm shows temp to be around 48-51 deg C which i think is very high. so i need at least 2 fans -1 for intake and 1 exhaust. will install myself or get it done -if needed make a hole in my cabinet.


hey just buzz me on yahoo mssngr-my id is maverickwhistler or just gimme a call
at 9890956354
its Rigveda

the forum is taking too long.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 18, 2005)

GunshotSilence said:
			
		

> hey guys
> we can meet later



What do you mean by that ?   

It does imply a very rude meaning , according to me...


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok.. no problems then... BTW whats the time decided ??


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 19, 2005)

well im sorry if it sounded rude. i meant that"milna to hota hi rahega"

anybody staying near my college or house can meet me.

but b4 that i need to buy fans-which is my first priority right now as my system is heating.

i didnt mean to sound rude.


----------



## djmykey (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah dood u can get fans very cheap if u dont mind the unbranded ones I remember buying one for 90 bux so do try ur luck. Am not sure abt its prices now but still tryout shops without hanky-fanky banners try little small ones and sound professional they will give u a bargain. Not too much of blah - blah ok just sufficient amount of it only.


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Techies,

I guess we should meet just for the sake of meeting each other and than decide what to do. Many new people have joined this thread, and an entire meet can be had for knowing each other.

For me, Saturday/Sunday is fine, and BCL is a good place.

GA


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 19, 2005)

@gameaddict

Now the day was supposed to be Thursday .   

Hows 6:30pm on thursday ?


----------



## devianthulk (Sep 20, 2005)

Man.. scanned thru every1's post.... now i'm confused. Whats decided finally... when... where? 
Btw i've got a digicam too... so can bring it for the meet.

For all those ppl whining about travelling all the way down to Nigdi.... dig this in.... I stay at Pimpri. I travel on Bike thrice in a week to Pune n then later to Kothrud.... So in a day i travel around 22+10+20 kms (approx). Its only a matter of one day... so try to make it guys.... what say?

AJ


----------



## djmykey (Sep 20, 2005)

Ok this is da last time I's gonna tell this to all of ya. 

Avi is gonna go to Sagar's for some data that he wanted  (I'm also goin coz need some data). Then at around 6 pm da meet is gonna start at BCL and every1 i mean every1 must be dere or else then well its up to ya how to meet every1 else. Pls don't whine abt anything coz peeps r coming after an exhausting day from the college and all. Personally me thinks BCL is fair coz its fairly far from all the peeps that r gonna meet.


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 20, 2005)

> I travel on bike



buddy.. i don't even have bike.. thats the main problem else i can come anywhere called.. Once for my sake just try a jampacked bus and let me know how was experience .. and in case u hav tried it i need not speak more.. u know how is it... Anyways.. still i dont mind..


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 20, 2005)

Okie so it's final now!
Avi confirmed that he will be at my place on Thursday at around 2pm(some prob in his PC so he is not able to post)...also,dipen and mykey would be joining...anyone else wanna join us at my place is welcome...
We'll do just a bit of data transfer(only say 15-20mins)as it is not the purpose this time...
Then we all can join the rest of you guys at BCL around 6pm...only one more day to go so guys please confirm ur presence...


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay , 6:00 pm at BCL ( British Council Library  8) ) is fixed .. 

But guys do wait there for some time after 6:00 pm , coz I do not think every one would be punctual..


----------



## djmykey (Sep 21, 2005)

Yup Abhi thats what we do every meet. And guys if u cant come pls pm somebody or else we would end up waiting forever.


----------



## devianthulk (Sep 22, 2005)

I'll sms my status to AMit before coming.


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 22, 2005)

I will join you guys at 6;30 or so.It's difficult to leave office so early.Anybody passing thru Aundh at 6:00 or so ? Lift milegi kya


----------



## mastang (Sep 22, 2005)

ok guys i will be there too,only thing is i may be late by 15 min or something because i am having practical on 3.30 to 5.30 i will have to come from my college i.e PVGS coet.as our term end is near so dont know for how much time sir is gonna take pract. 
any way i will be there.
and my real name is Shrirang.so good bye for now ,see u at the meet.Also i will not be be able to spend more than an hour as i have to do submission after coming home for tomorrows pract.
bye then


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 22, 2005)

hi,,

well am stuck at Sagars place... and as its raining heavily here.. so myself and sagar wont be able to join u guys...

i was supposed to meet sagar at 3 and then we were supposed to come to BCL at 6...

But due to rains and bus problem i reached his place at 5.30 and so now if we leave .. then we will reach ther around 7 or something.. thats why we decided to miss it..

anyways... will meet next time..  sorry for inconvenience...

Dipen


----------



## devianthulk (Sep 23, 2005)

I contaced Sagar on his cell... no reply... so could not make it.


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 23, 2005)

Got to know from Sagar that Avi had to go at short notice and meet could not take place.

BTW, I am moving to Hyderabad for a new job. Let's hope we can meet before I move there or atleast I will call you guys.

GA


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 23, 2005)

GameAddict said:
			
		

> BTW, I am moving to Hyderabad for a new job. Let's hope we can meet before I move there or atleast I will call you guys.
> 
> GA



Nice to hear that...IS it same company.. and ur transferring..or is it completely new job..!!

Any special reasons... ya just experimenting.. anyways... All the best...lets try to frame the meet befor u leave..

Dipen


----------



## djmykey (Sep 24, 2005)

GameAddict said:
			
		

> Got to know from Sagar that Avi had to go at short notice and meet could not take place.
> 
> BTW, I am moving to Hyderabad for a new job. Let's hope we can meet before I move there or atleast I will call you guys.
> 
> GA



Dood u r wrong me, abhishek and mastang were at da meet. All three of us were there. Man what would they think of us now man that we peeps write lotsa shit about our meets and all. What man ?? Anyways best of luck to ya amit ur going to my "gaon" best of luck wit da chix (hope that u find 1, coz there r loads of dem  ). 

@dipen - avi is in da same comp dumbo he had come for something I also dunno anyways he said he'll be back in jan '06 now.

@all - pls next time when u make a meet pls do try to come along.


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 24, 2005)

@Mikey: Buddy u misinterpreted me... i was talking abt Amit.. that he is changing his company or he is moving in same company but Hyderabad branch...

got me rong..  


Dipen


----------



## avi_avadhut (Sep 26, 2005)

guys,

i am very sorry for not joining the meet. :roll:  :roll: 

my tickets got cancelled for saturday and they told me to move on thursday only. so i had to move from pune at 3 pm but i made my mobile on roaming and till the time i enter into plane it was ON but i did not receive any call. sorry i did not made any call coz i was expecting one VVIMP call.   

please continue Meets.

cogracts to Amit.  

now i dont know when i will come back. i have my MCA exams in Jan 2nd week so i have to be there at Dec last week let me try my best.

the workload is tooo much but still i will be in touch with everyone.

i did not even got time to install 6600GT and DVD-RW and nothing.  

but i took my system in Pune again. but 6600GT and DVD and HDD is still packed condition.   


please keep me updated about meets and what you guys are doing..


bye for now. i will post all details later when i will get setteled here.


bye



avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi avi!
I was in coll when mykey called and said that you had left for mumbai...i dint know ur cell was on roaming  ...should have met you the other day u came to nigdi but had classes n all s***


U dint even install ur card and DVD-RW   ...make sure you get a longer leave next time....


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 26, 2005)

What a turn of events !    I think, it was planned but some last minute changes messed the things.

This would be my last week in Pune. I am joining a new company and will post the details once I reach Hyd..

Thank you all for your good wishes!

GA


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 26, 2005)

Ur leaving next week   
Now if you can manage lets plan a proper meet this weekend and hope things dont screw up...or atleast give us ur contact no so that we can call n say goodbye...
Keep posting in this thread n keep visiting Pune!We'll are gonna miss you  

All the best!


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 26, 2005)

sagar_mutha said:
			
		

> Ur leaving next week
> Now if you can manage lets plan a proper meet this weekend and hope things dont screw up...or atleast give us ur contact no so that we can call n say goodbye...
> Keep posting in this thread n keep visiting Pune!We'll are gonna miss you
> 
> All the best!



I am gonna miss you all and this city too.  . Spent three years here, and have many bitter/sweet experiences. I am not sure about the newer guys on this thread, but I am gonna call all you 'older' guys. And of course, will keep posting whatever 'happens' to me in Hyd. .

Since I am leaving this Friday, meet won't be possible, so I guess we will chat over phone. Things moved very fast in last couple of weeks...interviews with the new company,visit to Hyd. and formalities with the present company and what not. Also I felt that, we will all meet last Thursday...and I will announce the news. But  it didn't happen. 

Anyway, what are chat and email fo ?!? We will always stay in touch!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Sep 26, 2005)

i am sad yaar the group we planned to make strong now getting into pieces.  

anyway happy to see you new job.
whats your plan - wanna settle in Hbad or any other city you have in mind.

for me i love pune even it is not so good as other cities.  
but i will miss you too.. 8) 


guys do something and try to make group big and strong.
two of us are now will be with you virtually.

so rest guys try to make more connections or at least make news guys - old guys - hehehhhehehe.


best luck again and we will miss your good and bad habbits.

cant do anything when it comes to profession.

Man i took gift and everything but could not meet my Jaan.   
what else i should say....
  

bye


avi


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 26, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> i am sad yaar the group we planned to make strong now getting into pieces.
> 
> anyway happy to see you new job.
> whats your plan - wanna settle in Hbad or any other city you have in mind.
> ...



Yeah, two guys are leaving can be a blow to the group, but I guess that others have started meeting and it's a +ve developement.

You are right about profession..in a year or two many of guys will be all over the World. 

I had the offer for onsite (Japan) job, but the profile was not of interest, as I don't want to make a career related to more of Translation and less of technology.  


GA


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 26, 2005)

Dunno How to respond now..???  Anways... not 2... 3 members are gone.. even theres no news of Vaibhav (saroman)...

so instead of getting bigger its getting smaller. anyways...

It was indeed a nice experience with u guys.. ALL THE BEST for evrything..
Keep Posting...

Njoy, :roll: 
Dipen


----------



## djmykey (Sep 26, 2005)

This is sh!t. Man 3 hardcore members outta this group man this sux man. I also have papers 2 on 1 day  and that sux too anyways leave me on my haal I will cope up with it. Anyways I'm not at all free till 8th thats the double bamboo day and then next paper is on 24 so till then I'm studying see ya all after 24th.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Sep 27, 2005)

guys...

dont be upset. even if i stay here for long in tokyo still i will be with you guys. got tech and emotinally attached with this group.

so try to make new guys hardcore guys......

i am always with you...

best luck for exams..

avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 28, 2005)

Guys,there's going to be a TechEnclave Pune meet soon...check this *www.techenclave.com/forums/techenclave-pune-meet-14262.html 

It would be nice if few from our group can join...i'll be busy with submissions from next week so cant confirm nething...


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 30, 2005)

*Goodbye Pune!*

Hi,

My last day in Pune...will be missing you guys a lot  . If any of you comes to Hyderabad, don't forget to ping me. It will be great to see you there.

Will be in touch through this forums and Y! group.

Bye!

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Sep 30, 2005)

Bye!!!!!!!!!  

we will also miss you..

PM your mobile number once you reach there.

by the way is your salary double now???  

so when you are getting married.....

any girl from Hydrabad or prefer Maharashtrian girl.....


let us know so we will find one for you...
just we will inform here that this guy never come on time..   


bye..................
avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Amit..

All the best... Take Care and Keep Posting..


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 30, 2005)

All the Best Amit!
Goodbye


----------



## djmykey (Oct 1, 2005)

Anyways Amit must have gone now, damn I'm late to wish hime man. Btw saroman called me yesterday. He's baaaaack. Wow man dipen u must b happy anyways wanted to let u know that nothing else much so see ya guys till nest time.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 1, 2005)

hey thats great news...

but guys let merge our digit group and TE group.

it will be big and strong ???

what you think.......


try to attend TE meet and let me know how it was....

as darky is there you might get some thing special about hardware or even nothing. hehehhhee

but give  a shot...


welcome back soreman.....

hey dipen - why u changed ur Avtar.....

bye

avi


----------



## djmykey (Oct 1, 2005)

Saroman was at my place today just left now. Anyways cant organise a meet so soon coz i got exams and other ppl got submissionz so gotta wait till it finishes.


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey..nice news...

BTW am in Rajkot...enjoying gals..(not exactly  ) still as Navratri is starting from tomorrow .. the atmosphere is completely charged here.. well am here due to some family commitments.. anyways..will be back by 6th or 7th..... bye for now..

Dumbo..Vaibhav atleast post..

Dipen


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 11, 2005)

Guys i want to tell my entire rig - 

P4-2.4c    , Intel 865GBF  , 512x4  DDR-400MHz  , 120+80GB+(250GB usb-7200RPM external)  HDD  , 17" Monitor  6600GT   ,16X Dual DVD-RW  , Creative 4.1  , Full Black Machine, Tons of Data... 
well i will add Zalman VGA cooler   on 6600GT if you want...


let me know if anyone intrested...
but remember i will sell complete rig not the parts of it..
not time to do all that...

prapairing for A64 with 6800ultra..


----------



## sagar_mutha (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey when are u cmin back?


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 11, 2005)

dont worry about that..

you can take system in just one phone call..

just let me know if anyone intrested...


i will be back on dec end..



avi


----------



## djmykey (Oct 11, 2005)

Still hunting for a prey for ya Avi


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 18, 2005)

Thx sweetyâ€¦ and now take some good news..



we went to Hakone.

Its one beautiful place near Mount Fuji.

First by local train (Volvo class) then Romance Car â€“ Express super Volvo class train and then Bus â€“ off course it has to be more than Volvo class

And â€¦â€¦â€¦.. Finally by shipâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.. yesssssssss one big 4 floor sexy and little bit traditional decorated ship and then ropeway and cable car and many things.



 Enjoyed like anything.

First time I enjoyed ship and ropeway and cable car.

And I was so much impressed by ship so I took normal boat and I and my partner here enjoyed boating also.

Sexyâ€¦â€¦.. Just amazingâ€¦.



Man you must have somebody with you when you are in the middle of the lake. Completely clean water, green valley around and ducks and sexy fish with different colors and styles and many thingsâ€¦



Then we went near to Mount Fuji. But we could not reach because of weather.

But still at the bottom of that area we have seen sulfur, steam, air and many things coming out of land and the smell and heat but still enjoyed a lot.

Off course taken photo in that environment too so show our people how brave I am. Hahahaa



While coming cable car â€“ sexy train plus bus combo controlled by just one big powerful rope.

Donâ€™t worry taken more than 300 photos so you can also enjoy.

Off course it costs me like a bomb but no problem. One trip outside tokyo in two japan visit is fair.

miss you guys................


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## GameAddict (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi,

I have joined  CA at Hyderabad. City seems to be cool  and roads much better  . CA is in hi-tech city and has a beautiful glass buildings. In fact, all bldgs of other cos. are same...and a new guy like me had lots of fun and awe looking at them.

Missin Pune...but I guess this forum is there to fill the gap.

GA


----------



## djmykey (Oct 19, 2005)

sexy fish    frm when were fish supposed to b sexy   

Anyways Im angry with you avi    where r my chinkies pics man.

U told me that I'll get them but still now no reply or pics. Anyways every1 studying me too coz I have exam next monday so till then wont be online much anyways cya then.

Good to hear frm u amit. which company r u in?? Anyways my bro also works at that infotech city tell me more man there might be lot more than glass i mean chix n all


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 21, 2005)

hey sagar,

i lost my 40GB hdd ...
is it with anybody??????????

plz keep data folder as it is.
many PDF are inside and i want it.

plzzz if u want to make free space then make DVD of it but do not delete single file.

do u remember data folder from my system???????????


dont remember to whom i gave my HDD


----------



## sagar_mutha (Oct 22, 2005)

hey avi!
dont worry i still have the folder on my HDD and wont be deleting it...


----------



## thrash_metal (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey guys whatsup ????


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 25, 2005)

hey guys.........

special offer for pune techies only - 

i wanna sell my iPOD - 20GB and cost - 8000/-
fixed price at any cost if anybody intrested please let me know..
Plus i can give you protectative cover - 2500 free with that as new iPOD wont fit into that.........

reason for selling - 

I AM PURCHASING 60GB - VIDEO iPOD.
 


come on guys...

who is the lucky one to enjoy the quality of iPOD..


----------



## djmykey (Oct 25, 2005)

Me me me me me me me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can I buy it pls. I will give ya cash. Ur coming in Dec na.


----------



## Ablenwill (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi all I m from Pune too and will like to join the group I think this section is rocking let me part of it. By the way is any one selling second hand computer if yes let me know wanna purchase one b4 Diwali waiting for reply... ablenwill at yahoo dot co dot in


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 25, 2005)

welcome dude.....

well what is your budget..
our pune techie guys can help you out.

mention your budget, requirement - work / gaming.....


mickey please confirm your order.
then i will pack this one and get new one for me..........................

well would you be intrested in audio-technica headphne made for iPOD.

man they are just rocking....
at full volume also no sound destoration and it has bass features.

at full volume it vibrate. i have taken those..........

i saw Star Wars on that hadphone on DVD and after finishing my head was not in condition to do anything...... simply rocking....

tell me i can get it for you but it is expensive ...  -  3000 something....

i will be in india at 3rd week of december so you can collect your iPOD from me. well about moeny you can give later no issues...
pay by installements if you dont have right now.  just kidding..
just confirm your order before saturday..

but remember if iPOD prices goes down in india till the time i come back still you will have to take it. by the way what is the price for new iPOD - 20GB not at rediff i am asking price at iPOD showroom.... do we have in pune???????

or i will ask somebody else to buy from my place..

remember it is not color iPOD. it is 20GB and i took it in my previous trip it will have only 6 months warranty left ( but it is international warranty  )


let me know if you need any accessaries for it.
i will give you power converter which comes with that so no tention and even you can charge by USB but it takes time.

avi


----------



## Ablenwill (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi thanks so now I m member of the group... Well my budget is around 12 to 13k and my basic need will be for my studies of MCSE and for same I want to run virtual pc on my system which is resource hungry so need good system regarding gaming and other entertainment will play games (not hardcore gamer) and DVD movies n songs. Is any one with some good configuration system on sale let me know...


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 25, 2005)

well in 12-13K its difficult to get system with your requirement.

about mcse get in touch with Mickey since he is also doing same.

welcome to MCSE club---------

try to increase your budget coz you need good system if you want to run virtual machine.

i use to run 4 virtual machines at same time on win2003 server and use to practice lan, dhcp, dns, exchange and everything....
but my specs well you can find in same thread...
just check last 2-3 pages. i was planning to sell my system but it cancelled..... thx to Mickey......................


----------



## djmykey (Oct 25, 2005)

Avi sorry but I'll have to wait for some time coz if ur coming in Dec then no problems man coz i gotta get my results b4 I buy the iPod frm u coz man or else I'll be fried. But still if you get any other customer then be my guest and sell it.  I wont get angry or anything. I'm gonna go back to MCSE to clear the papers b4 restarting my classes. Anyways enuff of me....


Ablenwill welcome to the group man. Well ur doin MCSE then where r u doin it man tell me. Im doin it at Karrox J. M. Road branch. Dood ur budget is really low man for a machine. U might get problems with win 2003 server itself man so dont do it. Wait for some money to collect work or something man and then get good money and then only buy a machine believe me man it sux when u buy a shitty machine. 

Avi check ur pm.


----------



## tech_cheetah (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi friends
I have just joined the tcs pune n undergoing training at csc (above Hero Honda showroom) wakdewadi.
I m staying at nyati empire,kharadi.
My experience with pune has not been a good one esp bcoz there is nothing which i can call local bus network.Travelling is such an expensive affair !!!
But still i managed to go to Vishal Shopping complex,Pune Central,pentaloons and MG road on my first weekend at pune, n bought some clothes.
Please guide me where else i can go for weekend timepass ..
I like the weather at pune .
I would like to know about u people ... i guess most of u wud b working at pune just like me. Do u people meet regularly ?


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 26, 2005)

welcome dude..

please let us know more about you...
and want to know more about us then just go through this thread...

our meets stopped for some reasons but now i hope to get good news....


anyway our other pune techies can help you out for shops and bus and many things. try to manage bike as it will fast and cheap solution for you compare to Bus system as trains here are not like mumbai.


----------



## devianthulk (Oct 26, 2005)

@tech_cheetah ----> Get a bike as Avi suggested.
Travelling by bus turns out expensive as compared to other cities in india.
Btw how is the training goin on at TCS?
Which dept. r u in?


----------



## tech_cheetah (Oct 26, 2005)

they r giving training pertaining to all the aspects of professional life.
All of us being non computer science students, v r having technical training also.
They finish subjects like DBMS in two days.
Then there are language classes on german n french.
They also have very interesting classes on personalty developement where they teach eating etiquettes,dressing sense,body language,conversations on phone etc. etc.
Its just awsome   
I was not expecting this high quality training from tcs.
This is definitley one of the bests in the world.

Yar how can i arrange for a bike ... when i have not got any salary. will get at the end of november


----------



## Ablenwill (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone I think its going to be a good affair with the group. Ya Mykey I know my budget is too less but thats what cash I have I m thinking to buy pc on finance but not coming to any conclusion as I have budget of 22k to 24k (with finance @ 0%). Thinking to go with 64 bit cpu but which amd or intel the problem with amd is the mobo, only asus mobo are available for amd in pune, and also between the 754 pin or 939 but later one crosses 25k line and on my bad luck compaq sr1512il with 64 3200+ cpu and asus k8s-la mobo model is discontinued from market which was costing to 22500. Regarding intel I had decided 64 bit 2.66 asus 915 mobo with 80 gb sata hdd 256 ram and 17" monitor but that too going to 25 k. So is there anyone to help me get a good deal with finance option pls let me know. Ya cheeta everyone is right bike is the right and only option to travel in Pune so get one asap but also think about the price hike in petroleum I have an Unicorn which give me a milage of 50-53 km/pl and I travel min 50 km everyday so a liter everyday which burn a big hole in my pocket... So if u r milage conscious then go for new hero glamour and if power lover then Unicorn or Pulsar. Its so easy to choose bike then to buy a computer lol.


----------



## Ablenwill (Oct 27, 2005)

I did my MCSE classes from IIHT MG road camp but it sucks and so didnt gave exams that time but now thinking to give so want to prepare and do prac and so need pc hey Mykey also Avi can you tell me your configuration and is onboard video  sufficient for 4 session of virtual pc at a time. Also want to know that does fx 5200 support tv out if yes then what type of connector.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 27, 2005)

fx5200 ultra has tv-out but it will beonly s-video so you need TV which has s-video in.
virtual pc is not fully dependent like games on GFX card.
it require as max as possilbe - cpu speed, ram speed ( not only size. 1GB-DDR400 dual channel will be better than 1.5GB ddr 333 single channel) and you need to have good HDD as well and main of all this is the base which power all these parts - Mobo...

you must have good mobo. boards like mercury are crap. even if you get it free sitll dont take it. i have seen one of my friend system p4, mercury, 512DDR333mhz, 80Gb and system was like a crap...
it use to take 3 min to load 98 and 4 min for xp.
i tried win2003 and only with 1 virtual pc it was showing his limits..
so stay away from systems like these. 
one more advice - STAY AWAY FROM COMPAQ / DELL SYSTEMS.
they sucks when it comes to performance. many techies here can make good assembled system for you and that too within you budget.
so forget about branded systems.

you might save 3/4000 now but whatever you will spend will be a wastage.
so make your budget little high and get a good system. 
at least mobo, proc and ram must be good quallity. add additional parts later as you get moeny. but the base of system must be best....


about bike if you think for petrol then CT100 is better than TVS Centra and if you love power then Karizma and pulsor 180cc is for you.

and like me if you like to have combo of power as well as milege then Honda Unicorn.. man i love this bike. i am getting always 55 / 60+ milege but i take care of it like a darling. i only use Extra premimum pertol with oxegen boosters extra added. it help by bike for good pickup and smooth riding.

AND REMEMBER THE FUNDA - IF PETROL INCREASE THEN EVERYTHING LIKE AUTO, BUS, and almost everything - YOU CAN SEE HIKE SO bike is always better option.
the benifit with you is TIME. you can save the time and get to any place as per your plan...


----------



## devianthulk (Oct 27, 2005)

tech_cheetah said:
			
		

> Then there are language classes on german n french.
> They also have very interesting classes on personalty developement where they teach eating etiquettes,dressing sense,body language,conversations on phone etc. etc.



Wow! I guess u r in the HR department.... right?
Anyways....... enjoy ur time at TCS.


----------



## djmykey (Oct 27, 2005)

Now those a big replys.

Anyways to start with tech_cheetah, well dood i wish u all the luck with ur training man. If u not in tech field then what field r u in and what did u ge recruited as in TCS. We want to know.

Ablenwill dood give ur MCSE exams man ull get a good job and me too doin same avi did same. As far as machine is concerned I cant help ya much with the configurations coz the configs r gone way outta my reach and I dont visit the bazaar that much. And as far as assembling is I can do that tho and dood dont go for branded machine u end up paying for win xp and all that crap softwares they put in ur sys. so assembled is the way to go.


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow! New members joining in...great! Had any meet guys this month ? It's almost 2 weeks in Hyd. and I am having a good time. Work is interesting 

Anybody bought Avi's iPod ?

GA


----------



## tech_cheetah (Oct 27, 2005)

I have just completed my engg. in electronics.
I have been recruited as a trainee. After training i will b sent on some project . After going through several projects, they will decide whether to send me to the marketing or keep in technical field.
Personally i m interested in technical field. 
I recently made a sudoku game in java.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 27, 2005)

hey amit my ipod is still waiting for confirm customer...

and tech-cheetah - if you are doing java programming then it comes under software / programming category not techinical category....


anyway good for us that one programmer will be with us. many of us are in systems only thats why this is techie group...
but everybody loves games so welcome in the club...


----------



## Ablenwill (Oct 27, 2005)

You are right Avi regarding system as well as bike and as I mentione earlier I too have Unicorn but Honda dealers **** its really a pain to get the bike serviced There is an 10 to 15 days whating period for getting bike serviced at all famous showroom in pune. Any way thanks for the idea about sys requirement for virtual pc I m getting my pc mostly by Diwali.


----------



## Ablenwill (Oct 28, 2005)

*AMD 2800+ and Asus K8V mobo*

Hi All,

I have decided AMD 2800+ and Asus K8V mobo or I should go with the MSI K8MM mobo. OR I should go with P4 2.66 64 bit and Asus P5GLMX mobo. Cost for both are almost same so can anyone help me in taking decision with this configuration also will like to know that onboard vidoe of all this mobo are quite sufficent or not for normal gaming.

hp


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 28, 2005)

dont go for p4-64bit as performance is horrible compare to AMD

take at least AMD 3000+ with this msi mobo with great onboard graphics
 *www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=RS482M4-ILD&class=mb 
its a cheap combo.... and good one..

but if you are looking for virtual PC and something i will advice to get Intel p4 with HT.
dont go for prescot core non HT.

guys help him as i dont know much about the budget computers..

config one - 

AMD Athlon 64 2800+ (Rs. 5,300) 
TUL A480A7-VF Motherboard (Rs. 4,300) 
Hynix 512 MB DDR-400 Memory (Rs. 2,100) 
Kunhar ATX Cabinet with 300 Watts SMPS (Rs. 1,200) 
80 GB 7200 RPM Hitachi Deskstar Hard Disk (Rs. 2,700) 
Samsung SyncMaster 793S Monitor (Rs. 5,500) 
ATI X300SE Graphics onboard (N.A.) 
LiteOn Combo Drive (Rs. 1,900) 
Realtek ALC-880 8-channel audio onboard (N.A.) 
Artis S500 Stereo Speakers (Rs. 1,300) 
Logitech Spill-resistant Standard Keyboard (Rs. 300) 
Samsung Optical Mouse (Rs. 350) 
LAN Onboard (N.A.) 

Total: Rs. 24,950/- 

Enjoy value gaming! 



  Guides  PC buying guides  
Building a Gaming PC under 35K: Version 03.05  
Ameya Dalvi Email Print  
Mar 31, 2005 

 CPU/Motherboard RAM/AGP/HDD Monitor/Optical drive/Sound/Speakers Cabinet/Keyboard/Mouse/Modem/Config  


Kunhar ATX Cabinet with 400 Watts SMPS (Rs. 2,200) 
A decent looking cabinet with adequate power is all you need for your gaming PC. But it is always good to have that bit of headroom, in this case, those extra Watts of power in reserve. Hence, we chose to go for a 400 Watts SMPS from PowerSafe (three-year warranty) along with a VIP professional cabinet. The total cost would range between Rs. 2,000 to Rs. 2,200 depending on the choice of cabinet. 






Logitech Spill-resistant Standard Keyboard (Rs. 300) 
A sturdy and ergonomic keyboard is all you need for hours of action gaming. The Logitech spill-resistant keyboard is just that and is also designed to let liquids go through in case of accidental spills. 






Mouse: Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical (Rs. 800) 
This optical mouse is a gamer's delight. It is extremely light and ergonomic and with its highly sensitive optical sensor, you can bid farewell to tracking off (skipping). Note the name again - Wheel Mouse Optical and not Basic optical mouse. Now head shots are just a click away. 






Modem: 56 Kbps Internal Modem (Rs. 400) 
If you plan to surf the Internet on a dial-up connection, you will need a modem. So buy one. Else skip it as the motherboard has 10/100 Mbps LAN onboard anyways if you plan to install cable/broadband Internet. 







Configurations revisited: 

Config-1: 
AMD Athlon 64 2800+ (Socket 754) : Rs. 5,200 
Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M Motherboard : Rs. 4,000 
Transcend 512 MB DDR-400 RAM : Rs. 2,800 
Kunhar ATX Cabinet with 400 Watts SMPS : Rs. 2,200 
Seagate Barracuda 160 GB 7200 RPM Hard Drive : Rs. 4,000 
Samsung SyncMaster 793S Monitor : Rs. 5,700 
XFX Geforce FX 5700 LE AGP 256 MB : Rs. 5,700 
LG/Lite-On/Sony 52X/32X/52X / 16X Combo Drive : Rs. 2,600 
Onboard Realtek ALC655/658 5.1 channel audio : N.A. 
Artis S500 Speakers : Rs. 1,300 
Logitech Spill-resistant Standard Keyboard : Rs. 300 
Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical : Rs. 800 
56 Kbps Internal Modem : Rs. 400 
LAN : Onboard 
Total : Rs. 35,000/- 







Config-2: 
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (Socket 939) : Rs. 7,800 
MSI RS480-M2 Motherboard : Rs. 6,700 
Transcend 2 x 256 MB DDR-400 : Rs. 3,000 
Kunhar ATX Cabinet with 400 Watts SMPS : Rs. 2,200 
Seagate Barracuda 160 GB 7200 RPM Hard Drive : Rs. 4,000 
Samsung SyncMaster 793S Monitor : Rs. 5,700 
ATI X300SE PCI Express equivalent onboard : N.A. 
LG/Lite-On/Sony 52X/32X/52X / 16X Combo Drive : Rs. 2,600 
Onboard Realtek ALC655/658 5.1 channel audio : N.A. 
Artis S500 Speakers : Rs. 1,300 
Logitech Spill-resistant Standard Keyboard : Rs. 300 
Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical : Rs. 800 
56 Kbps Internal Modem : Rs. 400 
LAN : Onboard 
Total : Rs. 34,800/- 



  Guides  PC buying guides  
Building a Value PC under 20K: Version 07.05  
Ameya Dalvi Email Print  
Jul 22, 2005 


 Page 1 - CPU/Motherboard/RAM Page 2 - Hard Disk/Monitor/Graphics Page 3 - Optical Drive/Sound Card/Speakers Page 4 - Cabinet/Keyboard/Mouse  


Kunhar ATX Cabinet with 300 Watts SMPS (Rs 1,100) 
A decent looking, well-ventilated cabinet with 300 Watts of power is all you need, to hold your components together. And since we aren't looking at too many power-hungry components, 300 Watts should be adequate power. However, if your peripheral count goes up, change your SMPS to one with more power. 







Logitech Spill-resistant Standard Keyboard (Rs 300) 
A sturdy and ergonomic keyboard is all you need for those long PC sessions. The Logitech spill-resistant keyboard is just that and is also designed to let liquids go through in case of accidental spills. 






Samsung Optical Mouse (Rs 350) 
Add a simple, basic optical mouse that works on all non-reflective/transparent surfaces. Do I need to say more? 

Also, add an internal modem if your area isn't graced with the so-called broadband Internet. Else skip it. A dying commodity for sure and not one that I would recommend. 






Configuration Revisited: 

AMD Sempron 2400+ (Rs 3,000) 
Foxconn IGPSK7MA-RS Motherboard (Rs 3,000) 
Hynix 512 MB DDR-400 Memory (Rs 2,100) 
Kunhar ATX Cabinet with 300 Watts SMPS (Rs 1,100) 
80 GB 7200 RPM Hitachi Deskstar Hard Disk (Rs 2,600) 
Samsung SyncMaster 793S Monitor (Rs 5,700) 
GeForce 4 MX AGP onboard (N.A.) 
LiteOn 16X DVD ROM or 52X CD Writer (Rs 1,350) 
Realtek ALC-650 5.1 channel audio onboard (N.A.) 
Altec Lansing AVS-200 Stereo Speakers (Rs 450) 
Logitech Spill-resistant Standard Keyboard (Rs 300) 
Samsung Optical Mouse (Rs 350) 
LAN Onboard (N.A.) 

Total: Rs 19,950/- 



or check this link - *www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/home.jsp?cat=556

but there are old prices so you might get cheaper than this...

enjoy.....


----------



## djmykey (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow dood    thats a list man.


----------



## Ablenwill (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone I have atlast final the deal and have chosen amd 2800+ and msi k8mm mobo wish could have able to purchase 3000+ 939 pin but budget was a hurdle hope this configuration work out perfect or else I m ruin as spend all my saving.


----------



## Ablenwill (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone I have atlast final the deal and have chosen amd 2800+ and msi k8mm mobo wish could have able to purchase 3000+ 939 pin but budget was a hurdle hope this configuration work out perfect or else I m ruin as have spend all my saving. 24500


----------



## sagar_mutha (Oct 30, 2005)

Whoa  
Looks like i've missed out on a lot of discussion here!
Had three practical exams last week so was a bit busy...
@ablenwill-let us know the entire config and the price for each item....where're you buying the stuff from?


----------



## djmykey (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, do let us know. Sagar great to see u back online. Anyways enjoy the new pc ablenwill


----------



## Ablenwill (Oct 30, 2005)

I have purchased it from Real computers I think AMD is giving great margin to the dealers now a days s this real guys r pushing amd much more any way my experience with AMD will let you know once I use it least for a month. Will let you know full prices once get the bill as they had given me a rough note which I have lost.


----------



## Ablenwill (Oct 31, 2005)

Help please... I got the system n one thing is sure the onboard graphics sucks will need to go for graphics card and more 256 ram but only after a month. But my present prob is I m unable to install DirectX 9.0C version on my pc presently its DirectX 9.0b I tried installing DirectX 9.0c and it says successfully installed but the version stays old is any prob with the onboard graphics card or this chipset doesnt support the later version pls let me know the solution


----------



## Prajith (Oct 31, 2005)

AMD Rules...........................


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 31, 2005)

i too faced same problem while upgrading 9.0b to 9.0c.
i tried web update, and direct x uninstaller and many things but no use..

If you upgrade your PC to winxp SP2 the you will get 9.0c automatically.
if you want to have sp1 then please do fresh installation with any old CD and directly install 9.0c ( from 8.1 to 9.0c no problem)

Prajit - please let us know more about you..
           are you from pune?
            anyway welcome in pune techie group...


----------



## Ablenwill (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Avi will update to SP2 s there is no harm in it. Sorry for no comma and full stop as I post through my N-Gage using opera as now got my pc will get a bluetooth dongle and will use my phone as modem. Has anyone here tried this does it works? Happy Diwali to everyone in advance Enjoy.... And wish coming years will be of peace and joy... live and let live


----------



## tech_cheetah (Oct 31, 2005)

I want to buy mp3 player(atleast 256 MB).
yesterday i searched the whole laxmi road, but could not find a decent electronics stuff shop.On MG road there were just two shops. 
So there are not many options for me.
Can anybody tell me where to go exactly for getting a decent mp3 player.
I have a budget of 2k-3k. I can manage with local chinese ones (if there is some guarentee, which i cud not find   ) or atleast someone assures me that these chinese ones can be repaired in pune or India.


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey... Guys..

HAPPY DIWALI and prosperous NEW YEAR   

Enjoy Safe Diwali..
Dipen


----------



## djmykey (Oct 31, 2005)

dunno abt chinese but mp3 players r rare in pune.



happy diwali all u ppls.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 1, 2005)

HAPPY DIPAWALI TO ALL PUNE TECHIES............

cheta - sorry dude my 20Gb iPOD was on sale only for pune techies for 8000 only.

guys - i have sold my iPOD with cover and charger - 12000.

and yesterday i have purchased 60GB video iPOD.............
its damn sexy..........


----------



## sagar_mutha (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi guys!
A very Happy Diwali to all!
@avi-give us more details abt the features of the IPOD


----------



## nirubhai (Nov 2, 2005)

tech_cheetah said:
			
		

> I want to buy mp3 player(atleast 256 MB).
> yesterday i searched the whole laxmi road, but could not find a decent electronics stuff shop.On MG road there were just two shops.
> So there are not many options for me.
> Can anybody tell me where to go exactly for getting a decent mp3 player.
> I have a budget of 2k-3k. I can manage with local chinese ones (if there is some guarentee, which i cud not find   ) or atleast someone assures me that these chinese ones can be repaired in pune or India.



laxmi road is not for electronics products. you should go to budhvar peth. but, the market there has lower standard & cheap products. so probably you would get the chinese ones there. if you want the chinese player i would suggest you to buy from pimpri market (its around 15 km from pune but you can bargain for a cheaper one).
for original branded players, you can visit a show room or a shopping mall like pyramid/shoppers stop/pune central etc. i can suggest few known dealers in pune for computer hardware. Data Care (Deccan), Baba Computers (Tilak Road), GV Sales (Rasta Peth), Sujata Computers (Nal Stop, Kothrud)
it will be better if you get hold of a local friend to search more shops.

*a request to digit members from pune:*
i have seen many visitors in pune facing problems in searching such shops. unfortunately, there is no central or specific place in pune for the IT related market. i would request the digit members from pune to make a compilation of shops where you can buy IT & computer related products and post it in some thread (plz consult with moderators). it would help many people.


----------



## djmykey (Nov 2, 2005)

Nirubhai good to see u after a looooong time. Yes Budhwar peth is a good place to shop for electronics but u must watch ur step or else u might land in somewhere else    so take someone who knows that place really well. 

Niru u said something about Pimpri by any chance u stay near that place coz I stay near it so we could meet up some time man.


----------



## Ablenwill (Nov 3, 2005)

You can check for Mitashi MP-256 memory based mp3 player with radio for 3500 and you get 1yr warrenty. @Mykey I stay at New Sangvi we also can meet sometime but not at present as I have mate an accident n my Unicorn is in showroom for repairing. @Avi sp2 worked n now my directx is v9.0C thanks for same. hey can any1 tell me how to overclock cpu and is it safe I will like to overclock my cpu to 2Ghz will it be safe with one system fan.


----------



## djmykey (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes actually am also not much free so will meet up some time when ur repaired


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 3, 2005)

dude quickly repair ur unicorn and when i will be back i wanna race with you.....

dont make any try to overclock with stock cooling as it is risky. if u can get good headsink and then try and try increasing only 10 mhz every time. run 3d mark and stuff to check the stability.
or wait for some time as when i will be back with asus p4800delux i am going to arrange live demo of overclocking for everybody....


let us know more about ur accident. dude


----------



## Ablenwill (Nov 3, 2005)

Thats good will like to attend the overclocking demo. Well regarding my accident it was awesome got hit by a indca amne samne and broke my leg well no fracture but it swelled like hell and bike brake padel, foot rest, leg gard got bent n scratches on silencer steel muffler major prob came when came to know that engine crank case has got a crack where the foot rest for driver is mounted so have claimed for insurance and waiting for repairing. Ya Avi will like to race I have clocked the highest speed of 110 on my Unicorn at trip to Raigadh.


----------



## Ablenwill (Nov 3, 2005)

Help please... 2day I got billionton bluetooth dongle it has came with IVT Bluesoleil software but my comp is not detecting it properly it gives an error message "USB Device not recognized, One of the usb devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned and Windows does not recognize it." Is there any solution for same I tried searching net but got no satisfactory solution. Does anyone have idea whats wrong and need to done.


----------



## djmykey (Nov 3, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> wait for some time as when i will be back with asus p4800delux i am going to arrange live demo of overclocking for everybody....




               Wow waiting for this one.




			
				Ablenwill said:
			
		

> I have clocked the highest speed of 110 on my Unicorn at trip to Raigadh.


----------



## nirubhai (Nov 4, 2005)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Niru u said something about Pimpri by any chance u stay near that place coz I stay near it so we could meet up some time man.


nope, i live in yerwada. but still, we can meet for sure. i might be free on sundays. u can contact me on my number. i've pm'd u.

plz, someone take the computer shops list seriously. even today a guy from gujarat was asking me, where to buy headphones? as an IT city, we really lack a central market place for IT products.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 4, 2005)

thats true that we dont have central place for IT stuff.
but we can start making list of shops.
if everybody starts then it can be one good list.

let me start from me first - 

Unic computers - Rasta peth.
sorry guys i know this guy for cheap rates but cant tell u exact address and phone number also. i bought 17" second hand monitor (it was as good as new) for 3000 rs almost 8months back.

guys keep addiing your shops. let them be expensive we just want to compile one grand big list. so start plzzzzzzzzzzzz




> I have clocked the highest speed of 110 on my Unicorn at trip to Raigadh.



only 110 hmnmnmnm dude i have clocked it upto 115.
i use extra premium petrol always and even the petrol guy say that it already contain add on still i pour 2 packs (6 ml each) of add on.
try that for 2-3 times and always keep petrol 3+ leters.

then race in professional manner and get the max speed.
when i will come we will take bypass to Pune express and check the speed of our bikes....

waiting for this man as in long running even pulsor also get defeted by my bike. off course at singnals it overtake me but let it cross 90+ then i am the king. let me see somebody defeat me...........................



and Yes i am bringing p4800 delux and XP-90 so i am going to arrange a live demo of installation of XP-90 then overclocking setp by setp and stress test of the overclock of it by running 3d mark05. we should see some improvements. anyway i am bringing zalman VF7000f for my 6600GT so lets change the heatsink of it with this new one and add ram sink also. we are going to have one complete overclocking class.

1. processor
2. RAM
3. Graphic Card.

and we will check the 3d mark score.....
so be ready guys... you need to spend one complete day for that.
it will take at least 5-7 hours.... so whos gonna come???


and arrange at least one meet as many new members are on the list and its time for our oldies to make them part of our reguler meets.

so who is giving me the good news................


----------



## sagar_mutha (Nov 4, 2005)

@avi-Ur cmin back to India on the 3rd week of December,right?My exams wouls be over by then and im' definitely in for the overclocking demo...


----------



## Ablenwill (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey no solution for my bluetooth problem can please anyone help


----------



## djmykey (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey avi Im in no matter how much time it takes man I'm in. 

Ablenwill u got bluetooth probs tell me man what is it I'll solve it pls ask me I mustve lost ur question pls ask me I have had some exp with bluetooth.


----------



## tech_cheetah (Nov 5, 2005)

@nirubhai
u seem to b living in pune since ages 
its not possible for a new pune-user to get anywhere easily except MG Road. I feel MG Road is the backbone of pune.I have made several trips to MG road n still not got bored !!!
The stuff available over there is of good quality n not too expensive as well


----------



## LordDJ (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi I'm also from Pune. Doing my MBA at Symb. Somewhat busy with college and stuff. But would luv to meet up. Lemme know what plans you guys have.


----------



## djmykey (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow new members!! Always welcome !!

Welcome Lord DJ, welcome to the group. Do tell us more abt urself.


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 8, 2005)

ooh man how can i miss this post for so long.eva i m from pune a will luv 2 meet u guyz.ooh i m gonna hav so many frnz here in pune dat will b gr8.plz guyz eva i will like to come nxt time so dun forget me.


----------



## djmykey (Nov 8, 2005)

Loads and loads of new new members, man this meet is gonna need a hall this time, anyone knows a good hall we can find cheap  so at the moment all the peeps r studying their ass off for their upcoming exams and hence there is no meet schedule at the moment so when their exams finish we might have a meet that might be in 2nd or 3rd week of Dec. So till then we gotta wait.

Anyways Aniruddh tell us more abt ya. Where do u stay ? what do u do ? And what machine u got ?  8)  and also what r ur intrests ? Welcome to the group man.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 8, 2005)

welcome new guys....

hey mickey its time now for you to take all controls and lead and arrange meets. it will be totally impossible for me to arrange anything from here.

sure plan a meet in December 3rd week - a Grand meet but before that it will be nice if you arrange one small Hi-Hello meet for our new guys..

how is plan??

please let everyone knows about new small HI-Hello meet.


avi


----------



## djmykey (Nov 8, 2005)

Yup a small hi hello meet is fine. Whaddya say peeps, coz it will take a major chunk of the time of the meet if we have to have fun and meet and intros all in the same meet. 

I dont see abhishek anymore is he sleeping kya ??


----------



## LordDJ (Nov 8, 2005)

Would luv to meet up guys. But I'm a lil tied up with college Hope to be free by the 25th Nov. But hey Dec would be fine.


----------



## Ablenwill (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey Mykey my bluetooth is working now acctually it was problem with the dongle itself and now even able to surf web through phone. any way thanks...


----------



## Ablenwill (Nov 10, 2005)

I think 31st dec can be a good time for everyone to meet say a grand techie meet????


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 10, 2005)

31 is not a good idea as everyone will be in mood of enjoy and want to go with somebody to somwehere........

i wanted to have maximum people with max amount of time as its a long 6 months gap, i have not seen anyone and many new guys are there.....

better to keep it before that or after that...

guys what you think???


when you are going to arrange Hi-hello meet. otherwise when i will come everybody is new to everyone.....


mickey - man plan any date and let everybody try for the same.
would like to see meet plans and actual execution..


avi


----------



## djmykey (Nov 10, 2005)

Dood avi dont hurry, coz I am always free  but others most of 'em are engg students so most of 'em cant come coz their exams r in Dec so thats the reason I'm not pushing any1 for the meet. Chill man b4 u come I'm gonna have a meet.

Ablenwill man good to hear frm u. Anyways wanted to c ur phone too man will come 1 day.


----------



## detj2004 (Nov 10, 2005)

*I'm too a Puneite*

 Hey! Me too from the Rocking city PUNE!!
 Salaam! to all the techno-freaks of Pune
 I'm in Symbiosis SICSR


----------



## kau_therock (Nov 10, 2005)

yeah me too from pune. studyin in VIT.


----------



## Ablenwill (Nov 11, 2005)

Any time mykey I will be free on sunday we can meet if possible. hey man do u have virtual pc setup and also do u have any 64 bit linux distro if yes then please share with me.

Any way i started using my bluetooth and my N-Gage as modem speed is ok it took 30 min to download 6 MB file. good thing is there is rare connection drop like dialup so no tension of starting download again if line droped.

Welcome new members....


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 11, 2005)

welcome new guys...
kau_therock and detj2004 - please let us know more about yourself..

about all of us well just surt this thread and you will get everything...


mickey then plan Hi-Hello meet this sunday.
let new guys get introduced each other.

ablenwill yes mickey is having virtual pc setup but not sure about linux 64bit. mickey u can find it in Data folder taken from my HDD. or still it is there as a backup with Sagar.... thx a ton to him as i lost my backup HDD.


anyway welcome guys and try to join sunday meet.
where is sagar and depen and abhishek.. - let everbody come and chill...


----------



## sagar_mutha (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome kau_therock and detj2004 to the group!!!Hope to see you guus soon...

avi man i've got my exams from 7th dec to 16th so wont be possible for me to make it to any meet before that...have to start studying everything from scratch
 

@kau_therock-Me an engineering student too!...Which branch are you in?And which year?


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 12, 2005)

Good! New members are pouring in, but when is meet gonna happen. Nothing beats the meeting in meatspace.

@Avi: When are you coming back dude ? I have plans to visit Pune, and would be better if alll of us are there.

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 12, 2005)

hey amit,
nice to hear from you.

i will be in India at 21-25 december period.
dont know the exact date and even not sure about the days i am there...

anyway please try to reserve some time of yours as i wanted to meet everybody..



guys one great news - i purchased a laptop here..

Brand -  NEC - its japanese brand and very populer in japan
proc - AMD Athalon 3000+
RAM - DDR-333 MHz-512MB
HDD - 40GB ultra 
Optical Drive - DVD / CD-RW
USB - 4, Firewire-1, PCMCIA etc...
Screen - 15.1 UXGA - that is beauty of this laptop. - very clear  ans sharp and sexy screen

Price - 27,000

guys now i am looking to sell my system please let me know if anybody is interested..

when i will come i will make soem changes into it and then i will sell final config as it is other wise not..

here is the config i want to sell - 

P4-2.4c with XP-90C - you will see the performance in oc demo i will give
Asus P4-800e Delux Mobo
512 x 4 = 2GB DDR-400 MHz - dual channel
120+80GB HDD - 7200 RPM
Geforce 6600GT + i will add Zalman VFU7000 cooler with LED fan
Mitsubishi 16x Dual Layer DVD-RW
Creative 4.1 Cambridge Series speakers
17" Samsung Color CRT
Plus Creative Audigy 2 ZS sound Card.....( i purchased but will add to my old rig as i wont make new rig now...)
i will get one very sexy cabinet similer to Antec Super Lanboy....as i have purchase celeron 1.8 for 1000 rs and i will add it to my Intel 865GBF plus 512DDR and 80GB and i will give that system to my friend.
so the person who will get my rig will get the brand new cabi also......

but this time please search for any customer.....
i can give good discount for any of our group but nobody else.
instead of selling it at throw away price better i will keep it.


----------



## kau_therock (Nov 14, 2005)

@sagar_mutha :- Me studyin in 2nd year instrumentation engg. but i m tech crazy since child hood


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 14, 2005)

@Avi: Wish, I was there in Pune to check out your system (and even buy it). Cool rig, I must say and finding buyers won't be difficult.  Is it possible to see the system while you are not in Pune (so if any of my friends are interested, they can check it out ) ?

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 14, 2005)

amit - yes it is possible to see the sytem while i am not in pune.
but i Asus mobo and 6600GT and Creative ZS and Zalman cooler and XP90 - nothing is there right now. 
everything is in box and i will install it in OC demo.
only for 1 day i will overclock it and if user wants then i will take it back to normal state....

so you have enough time to get any customer for my rig. - 20 december.

but mickey feels that no one will buy such system.. plz ask him why he says like that..


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 14, 2005)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> amit - yes it is possible to see the sytem while i am not in pune.
> but i Asus mobo and 6600GT and Creative ZS and Zalman cooler and XP90 - nothing is there right now.
> everything is in box and i will install it in OC demo.
> only for 1 day i will overclock it and if user wants then i will take it back to normal state....
> ...



Quote a price "one can't refuse", and consider it sold  . I think it's a very good gaming rig, and would have really considered it if were in Pune.

GA


----------



## djmykey (Nov 14, 2005)

Dood the price is something's to be negotiated man its way too aove my limits so if I cant buy it so cant any of my frens so my whole section is outta question man. 

Anyways Avi u gave me Exchge Srv 2003 I want to know which ver it is. Is it Std or Enterprise man coz lots of hassles in class now a days coz of exchg.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 15, 2005)

ok let me ask free question then...
mickey and amit - what you think what should be the price??

you quote it openly as if you are going to buy.. 

mickey - i send you Exchange Enterprice to you..
take good notes as you have to tell me many things...


----------



## sagar_mutha (Nov 15, 2005)

Dude!If at all you want to sell out the separate parts(read:6600GT),you know where to look


----------



## Ablenwill (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey @ mickey can I get that virtual pc setup please can you let me know when can I. My bike will come by this saturday really honda people are pathetic. Any way if planning any get together let me know ok.


----------



## djmykey (Nov 15, 2005)

Dunno man something near 30k me thinks dunno man dont take my word for it.

Thanks man I thought that Exchange was Std edition. Man I can still count on u.

Ablenwill watch this thread for updates man whenever every1 has free time I will propose a date and time mostly sundays so no probs for most of the ppl so wait till Engg exams r over.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 16, 2005)

well correct me if i am wrong at the prices as i dont know about indian prices

6600GT                   - 8,000 - new box packed
XP90c                     -  3,500 - new box packed
Zalman VFU7000     -  2,500 - new box packed
Lanboy similar cabi  -  7,500 - new with temp and fan control box packed
2.4c+ Asus p4800de - 9,000 - board is brand new box packed
2 GB DDR400 MHz    - 7,500 -  i hope ram is not so cheap..
16x Dual DVD-RW  -   5,500 - its of Mitsubishi boss...
Creative 4.1 cambrige 2,000 - wanna throw it.......
Samsung 17" CRT    -  3,000 - sweet old price
microsoft 5 bt Mouse - 1,000 - its lying here with me...
120 + 80 GB            -  5,000 - 80GB is brand new

total - 54 K - 

so tell me even after taking second hand prices (some new) this is the total - so how much should i ask for ??????????

guys let me know about these prices.. can you find something cheap than this plz let me know as i have to adjust and plan something else..

I am also planning to sell my Honda Unicorn - used for 4 months and idle for 6 months (my bro is using it hardly once in 15 days) servicing @ every month and always used Speed 93 and Extra premimum as a petrol.
how much should i quote ? dont worry i wont make any addition to it like my system so no extra cost... let me know if anybody is intrested...


----------



## djmykey (Nov 16, 2005)

Avi said:
			
		

> microsoft 5 bt Mouse - 1,000 - its lying here with me...


 What is this avi ??


----------



## devianthulk (Nov 16, 2005)

@Avi

In case u dont mind selling individual parts ...... pls contact me.
Btw i'm interested in buying the RAm.... but prob is 
I'm in need of 1 stick of 1 GB DDR400 MHZ only.
Regarding the gfx card..... one of my friends would b interested.
Btw 6600GT .... which brand.... onboard ram.... is it agp?


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 16, 2005)

its a 5 button scrol wheel mouse from Microsoft.
lol 6600GT cant be onboard. its an AGP card. brand - Geforce
but you wont get any warranty as i have lost my slip which content warranty for 6600GT and my 250GB USB HDD.

about memory i do have 512 x 4 = 2GB. 
i dont want to sell parts of it as i will be in india for max 2-3 weeks so better to sale entire system but if i can give you 1GB so my system will have only 1GB which is enough i think (not for me) then price will be also less may be i will find someone.

as i am adding Asus p4800delux so i cannot give only 6600GT.
guys nobody is telling if i am overpricing???
forget about purchase but what about price??
how much should i lower down(plz dont tell me 30k) so i can sale it.

help me.............................


----------



## sagar_mutha (Nov 16, 2005)

Frankly speaking avi,what i feel is if someone wants to shell out 54k for a rig he most definitely wouldn't go for a P4 2.4.Dont think many would be too interested with the XP90c too.Yes,it is good for overclocking but mid-range buyers wouldn't need it...You easily get a 16x Dual Sony/BENQ DVD-RW here for 2.2-2.4k so consider reducing that price too a bit...dont think the Mitsubishi brand would make much of a difference to many...
Have you already bought the Lanboy cabinet?If you havent i would advice against it coz it would also be hard to sell off...
Also,i feel you will have to sell off individual parts if want to get rid of your entire rig...finding someone to buy your complete rig is going to be very hard...


----------



## djmykey (Nov 16, 2005)

I second sagar's post coz loads of ppl r not into this much of detail and nobody wants to use that high end products most of da ppl r kaam chalao. Man I bet man ur gonna have a helluva time selling it man. The only person I can think of who can give u a potential customer is Darky no one else mark my words avi.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 17, 2005)

well i havent purchased the cabinet yet but i liked it too much so i was plannig to get it for me.

sagar - this was new for me that you can purchase 16x Dual layer sony DVD RW for 2.2 - man plz go and check for the price again. single layer will be in 2.2 but dual layer must cost 4k plus.
if i remove cabinet then it goes to 46K ok so let me drop till 40K.
what you think is it OK price now.....
anyway even if u by new proc it is max 2.8 and 3.0 range only.
check out new 775 socket proc they have extra cache but speed is only 2.8 or 3.0 something. and try to buy 2.4 / 2.8c - yes "c" series, very difficult to find. Intels only best series our of a,b,c,d,e.

and anyway with xp90c my 2.4c will easily clock till 3.0

mickey - do u think darky will help me inthis regard..


----------



## devianthulk (Nov 17, 2005)

@Avi


> lol 6600GT cant be onboard. its an AGP card. brand - Geforce


Of course..... 6600 gt cant b onboard.... I meant whether is it PCI-Express
or AGP?
N regarding the brand..... its quite obvious its Geforce  I actually meant
whether is it a AOpen, XFX,BIG,3d force.... etc etc?

As far as ur pricing goes.....
Rs. 5500 for 16x Dual DVD-RW is a little on the higher side. Try bringing it down to 4.4k.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 17, 2005)

dear you can purchase cards from Geforce itself.
Nvidia Geforce cards are avaliable for purchase in tokyo.

so let me revise the final config as i forgot to add Creative Audigy 2 ZS sound card which i already purchased here for my rig.

so here is new revised cost. - 


6600GT - 8,000 - new box packed   -  7000
XP90c - 3,500 - new box packed     -  3000
Zalman VFU7000 - 2,500 - new box packed     -   2000
cabi - lanboy - delete hhhahah
2.4c+ Asus p4800de - 9,000 - board is brand new box packed  - 8000
2 GB DDR400 MHz - 7,500 - i hope ram is not so cheap..          - 7000
16x Dual DVD-RW - 5,500 - its of Mitsubishi boss...                  - 4000
Creative 4.1 cambrige 2,000 - wanna throw it.......                   - 1500
Samsung 17" CRT - 3,000 - sweet old price                             - 2500
microsoft 5 bt Mouse - 1,000 - its lying here with me...             -   500
120 + 80 GB - 5,000 - 80GB is brand new                               -  4500
Creative Audigy 2 ZS - brand new - 4500                                -  3500

total - 42,500 - so final price is 40K no more low down or i will keep it just like that as i am not getting even 50% i have spent on it.

mickey and sagar - what you think how is the new price ????


----------



## djmykey (Nov 17, 2005)

This is my opinion.

1. Dood since most of the part r bought in Japan so warranty = nil for indian buyers.

2. Since your machine is 2.4c so ur gonna have a helluva time selling it.

3. Nobody I'll say nobody will buy that machin, cmon man I mean a second hand machine in 40k tell me abt it.

4. Avi u did B.Com. na did ya hear abt the term called depriciation, dood ur selling second hand at first hand rates forget the warranty, what do u have on ur mind.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Nov 17, 2005)

Avi,if you had 40k to buy a new machine would you go for a P4 2.4?I guess no!So,most obviously your best bet would be to sell out individual parts...
So you can sell your 2.4c+Asus mobo+512/1GB RAM Creative 4.1+120/80GB HDD+Mouse+17" CRT together and the rest as individual parts...This way you will have a better chance and we can help you out to find customers...
Also you will find many buyers for Creative Audigy 2 ZS,XP90c,Zalman VFU7000 on Techenclave...
About the DVD-RW Dual it was a typo...a friend got a BENQ 1640 from Mumbai for 3k and Sony DVD-RW Dual is available for 3.3k in Pimpri...
Now,it is up to you to decide what has to be done wit ur machine...


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 17, 2005)

mickey i am giving second hand rates only.
i know dep concept so i am giving my proc @ only 3k, 120GB hdd@2k and 2GB ram @7k.
i just want good price for my stuff which is new.......

sagar - i think you are right... i should sell cpu+mobo+ram+hdd - one normal machine and xp90c, creative2zs, zalmanVF9000 can give me more price than i will get for entire system - lol...


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Nov 17, 2005)

Back Again.........

Hello guys  , how are all of you doing ? It's nice to see a lot of new ppl around here . 

BTW I was going through the previous posts , and saw you guys discussing a Meet . 

Now here are my thoughts ( Please excuse me if it seems like I'm " flaming " a bit , but then the Truth is the Truth ) about these  " So Called " Meets - 

1 . The last Meet was a disaster .   

2 . All those guys who were supposed to come for the Meet ( Excluding Mikey , Mustang and Myself ) never turned up .  

3 . It was then apparent to me that a Meet is just a front and an excuse to go to each other's place with your HDDs and set out on a  " Copying Frenzy " .   

4 . This was totally irresponsible behaviour , since those guys were aware that Me , Mikey & Mustang were waiting for them for almost 2 Hours on the road-side .   

5 . Arranging a Meet & discussing it over tons of posts is easy as compared to actually attending it . 

6 . So , the Moral of the story is that a bit of introspection & maturity is required to be applied before another Meet is arranged .   

7 . Other wise , the unsuspecting and un-aware New Guys will be confused as to whether this is a " Pune Techies Group " or a " Pune Data Transfer Group " .


----------



## djmykey (Nov 17, 2005)

Abhi doood welcome back man. 

Ok abhi lemme clear off some doubts. It was due to Avi's sudden departure and somewhat the rains too that the meet was a disaster or else late or what all the members do turn up except deviant  coz he only tells us at the last moment that hes busy. Ok data transfer yes i totally agree wit u it was a frenzy in the middle and yess ppl were crazy abt data (1 of them was me too   ) But since avi's machine is na and no others place is that good as avis place so we might not be going to any1s place in particular for a data transfer thingy. so abhi dont worry. And yes this time some real h/w demos will b there for us man am i waiting for it. And ppl 4get the data meet ppl u get something more than data u can take my word for it.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 17, 2005)

Thx miceky for reply and abhi let me explain more about this and let me take responsibility of the same.

Yes we do data transfer and all but that was requirement of all members. While data transfer is going on we use to discuss on many things like current hardware, any new software, about market, movies, songs and many off topic things. We wanted to make one group but not only for technology but a group of those people who come together for technology first and then they have their private matter too.

you just wait for 2 hours and saying like this man we have spent 2-3 hours every meet ( sometime from 11 till 2 on the same stupid bench) for waiting for others and nobody is employee of the company called "Pune techie" so they must come...

This is self interest driven group so whoever wants to come can come and join and about careless people, well you cant do anything to them.. They are the one who are in loss.
Because of this group i got good friends like Mickey, sagar but with them other just remain members so itâ€™s all up to you, your attitude thatâ€™s only thing i will say. ( I am not pointing anybody)

Nobody is rocket Scientist and can demo something to other every time.
It is a group where techie (in real life 18-25 age ppl who wants to be techie) can come together and share something they can.

Even the demo i am going to give about XP-90c installation, Zalman VF7000f installation and overclocking of 2.4c and 6600GT - i have done it only once so i am also not master. i just want to do all this in front of everybody just for sharing knowledge. now if people come to get 250GB dvd rips i have then its their fault and i cant do anything.

well finally i will say that you are smart enough then you can be one of mickey or sagar to first become base for this group and then find some more good members who can really contribute about technology, shops in pune, events in pune.

my concept behind this group is knowledge sharing as everybody will be good in one or other field so he can share some with others.
If interested then plz join otherwise everybody is free........


----------



## Ablenwill (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Guys relax I know I m new to group but dont want this group break before I know everyone and become not just a member regarding Abhi anger even I would had reacted same but then ask yourself it didnt happened same when u all planned a trip or meet in your school or collage days so forget the past and look towards new start... Wish the next meet do happens and a successful one too. @mickey can you meet me on saturday or sunday I will be coming to pimpri this saturday if possible let me know as I want to start my practice for MCSE.


----------



## djmykey (Nov 18, 2005)

Hmm ablenwill, if ur coming on sat or sunday pls call me man and where do u go frm i mean aundh hospital ke raaste or the other highway if u go the other highway u might not see me but frm aundh highway my house is near. Call me on my house no do u have it ?? If no tell me I'll pm u.


----------



## Ablenwill (Nov 19, 2005)

Mickey which aundh highway u r talking about one which comes from Rajiv Gandhi bridge? Or u can say that CQAE road. Let me know or else you pm your number so I con call n clear the confusion I might Get my bike today from workshop. @Avi I think all are right selling normal system will be good other components u can sell loose as you wont get right price for other new components.


----------



## djmykey (Nov 19, 2005)

Dood the rajiv gandhi one not cqae. Rajiv Gandhi, then sanghvi phata, ESIS hospital, then Wakad phata (that split on the road near jagtap dairy) then jagtap dairy, and then go straight to Kalewadi phata thats my bus stop. when u come there u can call me.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 21, 2005)

hey sagar,

do u want to buy 6600GT. its AGP. i dont remember ur board. ??

guys i am planning to get x800GTO2 which we can mod to 850XT PE.
lets try that one.. but i will need PCX mobo to support that card.
what u think i should get venice 3000+ with Asus A8n along with this card.

do u think i should do this and shell my p4-2.4c and 865GBF.
at least i will get some amount when i will sell new combo of proc and mobo or i will keep it with me ..

do let me know ur advice and even tell me how to get week17 something venice for best overclocking....


avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes avi!I want the 6600GT...let me know how much you want to sell it for...And does your card have International Warranty?...
First,i'll look for some customer for my card and then finalise...
And yes,3000Venice+A8N is a good combo!GO for it!


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 21, 2005)

nope it does not have int warranty. it cost much so i did not took while purchasing it.
so how much u r willing to pay?
do you want it with Zalman Vf7000 or without??

quote price with and without but in PM.


----------



## djmykey (Nov 21, 2005)

Avi yaar jo hai woh bech na pehle aur samaan mat kharid re just sell out everything u got, get the money and bundle up na y again buying things and makin it hard for u. Just sell component after component it will take time man but it will go off give it some time. Dont buy anything more man it will b a waste of money only.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Nov 22, 2005)

hmmnn,
what you think i should not take AMD and DFI/Asus.
i might get customer easily for this combo when i want to sell.

x800GTO2 card avaliable here is temping me for PCI express card so board and proc as well. its very cheap and you can mod it to x850XT PE.

but i think you are right i should not spend so much amount as i wont get even 70% after 1 month use. and i will be in india for max 1 month or so...

thx a ton yaar this is second time you have saved me otherwise i'd planned to return p4800delux and get DFI/Asus with Venice 3000 with GTO2. 

but i will purchase XP90c and all so we can have OC demo.
lets not change our plan and finish the Demo...


avi


----------



## djmykey (Nov 22, 2005)

Yaa dood u gotta sell what u have not add anything to it. Me waits for the demo.


----------



## djmykey (Nov 26, 2005)

Where r y'all peeple. 
Anyways Ablenwill I have downloaded deep freeze and MS Virtual PC, but ms virtual pc does it have and exe coz the thing I downloaded has a bin and cue file only so any clues how to use it. And also remind me what was the third thing u wanted frm me I forgot it


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 26, 2005)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Where r y'all peeple.
> Anyways Ablenwill I have downloaded deep freeze and MS Virtual PC, but ms virtual pc does it have and exe coz the thing I downloaded has a bin and cue file only so any clues how to use it. And also remind me what was the third thing u wanted frm me I forgot it




Use any image mounting tool like Deamon tools or ISO Buster to lad img/cue file, and install/copy the files.


----------



## ravimevcha (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi to all Pune Techie..
a request tp all Pune Techie.

I want information on IsquareIT (I2IT) (International Institute of Information Technology). 

Howz this Institute and particularly MBA course.

Is is worth doing MBA @ I2IT or not?

plz  guide me if u have any info abt I2IT..


----------



## Ablenwill (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi mickey thanks for downloading those stuff but even I dont know how to do that. I dont remember what was the third software I told you anyway thanks for downloading this 2. I will be visiting you coming saturday or sunday. I have increased my ran with 1 more 256 MB stick. But still graphics sucks. Thinking for some cheap agp card. Any idea on it. One more query for every1 I got card reader and xp detected properly and installed drivers I am able to read content of memory card but cant write any data on it when ever I try to copy something on it error message appears that unable to complete operation drive is write protected, any idea.


----------



## Ablenwill (Dec 4, 2005)

Will like to add that I tried to remove the readonly option but no luck even there is no option in mobile even I formated card but no luck. Thanks waiting for reply.


----------



## saROMan (Dec 4, 2005)

hey pple...as i am online after Whopping 4 Months(i guess)..so all the Site...this Pune Techies Post looks totally unknown to me..any ways as i wont be online more Often..or mostly not at all  ..so plz call me n let me know watz going on ....you can get my No from DJmyke .....also i see avi here..is he back ?????.....thx ..bbye .....


PS : whenz the next meet ????


----------



## Ablenwill (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey sagar are you planning to sell your card let me know card model and in how much you are selling it I m thinking to buy one but my budget is tight can you pm me your number will like to talk. Hey avi what when r u coming back n what is the cheapest agp card available there I want 128 MB card let me know if you think I will not need int warrenty as card will not ditch for least 1-2 year m not gonna overclock nor going to push it to its limit.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 5, 2005)

sorry guys for late reply.
was busy in work. and i spoiled my laptop as well so running here and there to make it repair.

my friends mobile as rammed to my notebook when i was trying to hit him and result- destroying few keys and some damage to mobo too.

tried contacting their site but completely in Jap (it is not Int model) so catch jap+eng guy to help us and lots of things.... but finally today i got my sweety back. with mobo and keys replaced. happy....

i can get cheap card for you but first let me know your budget.
see 128MB card like FX5200 with 64bit memory bandwidth will perform worst than MX4400 - 64 Mb card with 128MB bus.

let me know your budget and i wil get good card for you.
let me know what kind of mobo you have - AGP 2x, 4x, 8xx PCIe etc..
or do one thing give us complete config so we can recommend you best card within your budget.

and let us know your main usage also.
some cards are good for games and some are good for autocad or stuff like that. let us know your primay objective.

Mickey - comon man where r u???


----------



## djmykey (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey ppl good to see this thread back alive I am alive was studying for Win 2003 Server Exam gonna give it next week so am reading up dumps as of now thats y dint pos anything. 

Ablenwill: - ok man no problemo I also dont have much experience of that cue and bin files so we could both figure out what has to b done.

Saro: -  8)  good to c u back man dipen will be happy to c u back

Avi: - Man u screwed up ur lappy, damn u, take things easy man. I want a favour frm u. Can u buy the NFS MW Black Edition (dvd/cd) frm jap market (pirated only   ), I cant afford buying it original.


Am here expect little action frm me coz I am reading Robert Ludlum's book and also MCSE books/dumps. But I will be online.


----------



## Ablenwill (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey avi my mobo is msi k8mm-v it has 8x agp slot there is no main objective but will like to play all the games no matter low resolution and should be better then the onboard one. My budget is not more as need to save money for MCSE exams so some where around 1500 bucks might be thats too low but cant help. Hey mickey I remembered the third thing was dumps I remembered while reading your post. Ya its great to see post alive even I was busy with the job after 15 days I got off yesterday. Guys help me with my card reader prob.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 6, 2005)

mickey - its difficult to find pirated CDs here and that too eng version.
Jap i may find coz people are crazy here for games. even any local game launched you can see at least 500+ public in a line to purchase.
there is too much moeny here so you dont find piracy and that too english...... little difficult task but let me try...
one more question - why saroman is offline?? too busy with work or doing something else...what he is doing??? - 

Ablenwill - man ur budget is very low. you can get even FX5200 in that.
if you can increase it a bit then Geforce 6200 with turbo cache is good option and that is VFM card. but it will cost u around 3-3.5.
or you can try to get second hand card from digit itself or techenclave.

let us know about your plan.

where is sagar ????


----------



## Ablenwill (Dec 6, 2005)

What is price of FX5200 in Japan and I m ready for good 2nd hand card let me know if any @Mickey best of luck dude for server exam


----------



## djmykey (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok avi anyways I thought that u might get the game    too sad man anyways am still gearing up for da exam so will be outta action for some time. And also mostly in dilemma coz my dad wants to buy me a passion plus    i want a unicorn (ok not pulsar its shit anyways) so am still biting my nails as to wether dad will buy me that or no.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 7, 2005)

hey mickey you can take my unicorn in passion price.. hehehehe

anyway force your papa for unicorn as passion is not the bike for you..
and anyway it dosent give more than 60-65 avg. then why not try unicon if you drive it properly 55-60 is sure...

ablenwill - let me try to get one from here but its of no worth. better you get any second from digit or techenclave..

hey mickey - techenclave is down or what. i am not able to access since 5 days. they always have domain name problem... poor guys... hehehehe


----------



## ashnik (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry guys , i am from Thane but

unicorn has same switchgear set as that of Karisma
and that is best in whole industry. also huge tank invites fancy stikers.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 7, 2005)

Hmm buying bike in Jan so still lots of time on hands and I dont worry now coz pushing my dad oh he's a 1 tonne weight in these matters straight forward talking he doesnt budge so there's no point in pushing him. So anyways I urgently need a bike so wont mess up this oppurtunity  

Secondly when I get a job then life is open I can go to GOA (my dream place), then buy a mobile (damn I really need one) and then the remaining money is apun ka wish can do anything. 

Just waiting patiently to clear the exams one by one am gonna give my 2003 paper next week or so so pls pray for me  Anyways got 500/- discount frm karrox


----------



## Ablenwill (Dec 8, 2005)

If you are going for 150 then you should also consider HH new achiver as the engine come from the same mother Honda regarding unicorn guys I have it n I feel that low end torque is worst when compared to pulsar anyway after all its your money and your budget. Hey avi I checked techenclave their site is down n in digit where I can get used card?


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 9, 2005)

i dont know about site, may be down...

and about unicorn - if unicorn and pulsar is there on signal and both want to race then surely pulsar will go first but sweety you want to see the quality then let both bikes cross 90 then my sweety will overtake pulsar..
i have expereanced it 2 times. and i am happy about the performance.

and again it depends on rider too.

dont even compare HH bikes with unicorn..


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 9, 2005)

*
GUYS.... BAD NEWS -     

my COE is approved so now i can stay her on business visa so no limit of 90 days max. now i can stay here as long as i want. my company   is planning to put me here for 1 year....
i dont know when i will be back.*


----------



## djmykey (Dec 10, 2005)

This is $hit man really bad man. I will miss you but the thing is the next time ur back ull be for ur engagement I think so. Dunno man but me too sad man on hearing this.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey mickey donâ€™t take tension yaar.

I might be there but i am not at all sure for how many days or may be for a day ????

So we cannot make our preplanned oc demo.... very unhappy for that..
But you try to arrange something.. we have to answer Abhishek. Remember that.

Man i am feeling to leave this job as so much pressure always and too much tension. i may leave this job or project and stay in India for 6 months at least and prepare properly and finish all private matters(mca, bike, computer, home and (something imp  ) so many things). Let me see what i can do coz these decisions should not be taken with hurry.

But please keep our group alive and always be in action. Do something which can help others. Like you arrange one small session from you for entrance in system admin area. Whatever you know present it so new users can get some useful info by that . May be next time some other user will take any useful topic for others and help us...

Main idea is communication or discussion. No one is supposed to be a master but we have to try...

please update me what you are planning for coming meet.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok avi if u come also now pls do keep atleast 1 day for us man. Not for da demo man I wanna c u man its like ages b4 i saw u man really man no not for tha demo or anything man just wanna meet u wanna talk to u coz man loads of options things r floating in and out of my head and am confused like hell abt my future and loads of things (ok now im soudin like a typical fukked up teen, but no I'm not a teen anymore  )

Abt Sys Admin; man we r leading a pack which is full of Engg students and they r way ahead of us in tech stuff and other things; like grasping power n all so I dont think I'll be much influential in that region. But if and if at all any 1 even 1 fella is intrested in Sys Admin career then I'm more than happy to assist, so dont shy. And dont worry coz the more complex I sound the more easy I'm when I give lectures and I'm kinda used to it. My frens who attended my lectures told me that they dont need to look over any pages once I give any lectures  ok now I'm praising my self.

Abt my bike; Ablenwill as you told me yesterday; that problem doesnt exist in the new Unicorn. The old one or the earlier version of unicorn had hordes of problems and the new one is not only revamped stickers its also revamped loads of features. This is quoted from the opinion of a mechanic whose father is a mechanic his 2 bros were mechanics and he hiimself  is a mechanic for around 3 years of Hero Honda, he also praised Pulsar but he told me the divine funda, that at last its upto the rider how he rides it so u dont take any1's word abt the shortcomings of any bike coz everyone has his own view of everything; as we had discussed abt comps  

My friend bought Unicorn new version of it. He told me that there is no problem which I had asked him he told me everything is fine there is no problem of any kind.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 13, 2005)

hey mickey thx for reply yaar.
me too wanna see you all. dont worry i will try my level best.

which problem in unicorn you are talking.... coz mine is old one but i never faced any problem (off course i have taken care of my sweety like anything... only speed93 or extra premimum petrol + addons and servicing @ every month, Air presure etc......) but if there is any problem which i dont know then i would like to know about it.
plz explain me about the same and tell me is there any way to fix it or not.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 13, 2005)

Avi; ablenwill told me that Unicorn had problems in low end throttle, i.e. if tujhe 2nd gear mein gaadi uthani hai to gaadi doesnt have or give any pickup; or in other way round if u brake and go to 2nd gear u have to go to 1st gear for pickup u cant take off in 2nd gear thats the problem he is facing. Dunno abt u but this guy is facing it.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 14, 2005)

ablen - check this deal - grab it its better than 5200...

*www.techenclave.com/forums/sale-xfx-5700le-256mb-63950.html


----------



## djmykey (Dec 14, 2005)

Dood ablenwill new honda unicorn is changed a lot it has a ES now which was absent before. And loads if tit bits have been cleared up so I suggest u check it up again man.


----------



## Ablenwill (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey thats good news that there not only facial changes in new unicorn but also some material but ES was available at that time also when I got mine it cost me 3k more so dropped Idea of having one. Avi have you driven Y RX 100 you can fire that bike in 2nd gear from standstill its not possible in unicorn as load is the biggest factor unicorn is the heaviest in 150 lot 309 kg gross weight and so its power to weight ratio is also low compared to pulsar. Get the bike to a speed of 10-20 km and then try to accelerate you will get my point regarding fuel honda had tuned this bike to work on the low quality Indian fuel, I use power as I feel gas from only HP gas station  only as I do payment through my credit card n s I dont have to pay service charge on it using ICICI credit card I even use castrol max fuel booster twice in a month. Even Indian no1 auto magazine have not given a clear opinion that which one is better unicorn or pulsar any way my reason to purchase unicorn was I wanted something new s pulsar is too common every youngster planning to purchase bike first choice is pulsar so I wanted to be different from crowd. There r many more things but at the end its individual choice and taste pulsar too has flaws nothing is perfect might be I expected lot from Honda. @mickey I installed vmware and it is great I just installed XP to check will install server on this saturday but the power condition r worst now it goes anytime considring this situation 15 mins ups will be of no use really electricity bord is pathetic any way buddy thanks for those softwares. What about your exam best of luck.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 15, 2005)

i never tried pickup from 2nd gear. may be 1 down 4 up style is the reason. did anybody try same on Pulsar??? whats the result.. does this problem is solved in New Unicorn???? coz mine is almost 1 year old - not first but it was second or third slot of bikes...   
well thats strage coz when i want to race my bike i use 2nd gear as max as possible but slowly. i get my bike into 3rd gear when it cross 40 and 4th when it is around 70 and then 5th around 90...  
thats my way to overtake Pulsar. i dont do this always as this is not the way to drive a bike and that too roads like pune...
 
try using normal petrol without any boosters and you will feel difference while driving. its not about pickup or speed but about how smooth it goes.

anyway mickey when u r giving exams... best luck...


----------



## sagar_mutha (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey guys!
Exams just got over yesterday  
Avi man you were supposed to come by this time....so when are you coming?


----------



## djmykey (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok Ablenwill ehuff said but that bike is not 309 kgs  its only 135. R u mad to be riding a 309 kg bike wait I'll give ay proof. Go here
 to find out. 

Avi will be giving exam next week probably coz still dint read much. Damn me  Anyways when r u scheduled to be here man even if 1 day tell me I'll come to Bombay too just to see you man. Just tell me.

Sagar good man ur exams finished at last damn was that a big time off the net. How could to manage that. I cant get off the net even during my exams. Anyways I wanted some games so pls can I come sometime to ur place when ur free normally Sunday's coz my CCNA is starting on 19th and so I will be jam packed since then (Avi CCNA is boomin' and gonna boom in a year or so thats y the drastic step. Have some contact in Wipro who told me to finish my CCNA and I will be taken into Wipro so working on it.)

What else tell me when u'll peeps r free anytime man coz everyday I'm near Deccan at Kamla Arcade in Karrox frm 5-7 pm so any1 wanna join can join  


Sorry but last minute addition I forgot got my Certificate (atlast) man am I happy its all blue my fav color.


----------



## Ablenwill (Dec 17, 2005)

Mickey check for the gross weight not the kerb weight I have lost 1000 bucks so I m danm sure. Hey avi I agree that fuel booster help to smooth the engine and not the pickup or speed but my point is the low end torque which is not good as pulsar dtsi.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Dec 17, 2005)

Mykey,exams are over,so i'm totally free now  .You can drop in any time you want...Tomorrow is a Sunday so you can come down if you want...or let me know any day  convenient 4 u...


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 19, 2005)

hey mickey - thx sweety and dont worry this time i will try to meet everybody and for you i ll come down to your place....

sagar man exams are over then whats new plan??
how is your system running.. by the way i got lappy same as your desktop config..

yesterday i installed Longhorn on it and i should say my lappy can manage even longhorn. off course not with great speed but still good enough.

guys just wait for wednesday post - i will come to know about my stay in Japan. hope i get good news (off course to go back to india and come later instead of staying here for 1 year)....

so check this post wednesday night and you will get idea weather i am coming there or not.... pray for me.....

hey ablen - can you check about old unicorn - is there any way to fix it.
if NO still no probs as i am happy with my darling as i can take down pulsar also above 90+


----------



## devianthulk (Dec 19, 2005)

Exams finally over! Chilled out bigtime for 5 days after that. Anyways... m checking this space after a long time.... n its seems a lots goin on.

@Mickey ::> So when is the next meet planned?

Btw I got NFS Most Wanted n loads of other games,movies n Tv shows.

Any1 got Desperate Housewives, Lost n OC Tv Shows?


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 19, 2005)

hey keep all material with you. good to see you back in action.

mickey comeone- arrange one nice meet.... would love to see meet and report of it...

hey guys do you know somebody who can give me lots of Hindi and english movie (preferebally DVD) so i can take it on my HDD to japan.
but i am planning for lots of movies so he should not charge me 40rs. per movie..... but quality should be the best....


----------



## sagar_mutha (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey avi!My system is good!Congrats on ur lappy...
@deviant-Yes i have lost...n also southpark,POP-The two Thrones,NFS-MW,Quake4,friends 1-10...
Which games nd shows do you have?
Avi man ur going to give us some news tomorrow,right?Hope to see you soon...


----------



## djmykey (Dec 20, 2005)

Sagar:- wanna come to ur place missed LOST completely!! so want that frens will take afterwards. Want the games like anything. Gimme ur house no coz ur airtel is not reachable frm my landline, not only urs any airtel is unreachable.

Ajay:- Will need ur movie collection so pls rack em up but problem is how to get it I might have to come to ur place. Will check that after sometime.

Abt the meet Saroman phoned me today evening he told me to arrange a meet on 24th Dec Sat @ 4PM so that we could all meet up and drive to Camp Side. That place is full of happening stuff on 24th thats what he told me so guys waddya think pls leave ur inputs. 

I dont c dipen where is he??

This much action when Christmas is round the corner damn why dint this happen before Christmas.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Dec 21, 2005)

Yikes!Mykey i'm goin to Mumbai on 23rd...will be checking out the Skoar! gaming expo and also would be chilling out wit some friends  ...will be back only late on 24th...


----------



## devianthulk (Dec 21, 2005)

@sagar ::> I've got Southpark, Joey, Family Guy
and That 70's Show.
Games :- NFS MW, CS- Source, Fifa 06,Brothers in Arms n some old games like RTCW, NHL 02, NFS U2 & U1.
Pls lemme know what u want?

@Avi ... I've got many movies on my hdd... around 60+ ... not all are Divx though. 5 of them are documentaries. Few are some of my DVD-rips.

I'll b busy on 24th and 25th due to Christmas Celebrations.... so cant make it on 24th. In case I get free.. i'll get n touch... pm ur cell nos. to me if possible.

Can we meet up on 27th or tmr evening?


----------



## Ablenwill (Dec 21, 2005)

Guys even I m not in town from 23rd to 27th so will not be able to join this meet, is any other date fixed if any let me know. Will like to meet everyone.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 21, 2005)

Me thinks we gotta postpond the merting coz most of da ppl r not free. Ok then we are post ponding it maybe on 1 Jan


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 22, 2005)

@sagar_mutha: Some good games you have.... Tried Serious Sam II ? Let me know once you get it.

@devianthulk: 60+ movies....your HD is precious 

GA


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 22, 2005)

hey people....

   well just came back from home today...!!!  after 12 days....the trip was awesome.... 

    damn..!! feeling very bored...today..anyways...  finally got my PC..l     ...back...

But all the data gone...due to my brother negligence..HDD was full of viruses...so i got frustrated and COMPLETE FORMAT 

whats up with saroman.... anyways...now abt the meet..!! anywhere , anytime...ready... ..  


@mikey: buddy..u were supposed to tell me the phone no. of TATA indicom guy...of bibwewadi or swargate waala branch...man lemme know as soon as possible..coz got to PC today..and can't wait to get the connection....

@sagar...  hey how were ur exams man..!! seems like paper phod ke aya hain... ..anyways..what are u doing these days...??

@GA : hey amit...hyderabad kya bol raha... hain... well seems ur enjoying   a lot there...

@ Avi. :... whats new man.... r u back or not..?? if not when are u coming....??? theres has been no  major meet since long... 

@ Abenwill , deviant :- we havent been introduced...yet... so Hi , I am Dipen ..studying 2nd yr..I.T  at M.I.T...originally from Jalgaon (Maharashtra).... 

Hope to hear some gr8 news.....


----------



## djmykey (Dec 23, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> @mikey: buddy..u were supposed to tell me the phone no. of TATA indicom guy...of bibwewadi or swargate waala branch...man lemme know as soon as possible..coz got to PC today..and can't wait to get the connection....



Damn, sorry man really sorry this studies and Christmas it taking the toll on me man thats y I dint find out and also forgot man. I will do so I promise you.

Ppl am I blind or Avi dint post any message abt his return.


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 23, 2005)

no probs... lemme know as soon as u find it.... 

btw...why karrox again...??    i guess u completed CCNA and MCSE rite...???


----------



## djmykey (Dec 24, 2005)

Nope not yet only finished MCSA. Now CCNA is goin on. Damn will be offline for sometime coz have to still give that Server paper damn its taking too long.


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 24, 2005)

Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all .......   Enjoy...


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 25, 2005)

guys.....


i am in India..... - may be i will be here for 2 weeks...

you can contact me -  9890646682..

avi


----------



## Ablenwill (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey Avi welcome back will like to meet but s not in town hey mickey any planning for meet will be coming back on 28th.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok guys me n avi will be meeting at Karrox at 6 pm IST so anyone intrested may join us pls post a message here so that we might know.


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 25, 2005)

well...u didnt posted the date... when at 6 pm... well anyways... ill be there... 

 just post the date..


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 25, 2005)

@mikey..:BTW howz christmas turnin out for u..


----------



## djmykey (Dec 26, 2005)

Dammit forgot today on monday we are meeting damn it i forgot.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 27, 2005)

guys sorry i cannot join right now...
too much work in office and i must finish it if i want to go home....

so please try to understand......


but please be in touch.. bye.... avi


----------



## djmykey (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok me talked to avi he told that he has chutti on thursday to sunday so we can meet on thursday morn if its ok with ya ppl suggest some time ok.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey guys me too from pune !! lot of people here seems to be from pune . lol!  BYE guys and have a great NEW YEAR !!


----------



## devianthulk (Dec 29, 2005)

amol48 said:
			
		

> Hey guys me too from pune !! lot of people here seems to be from pune . lol!  BYE guys and have a great NEW YEAR !!



Whats so funny bout that?
Anyways... welcome to the group


@Mikey... any plans to meet up soon?


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 29, 2005)

i thought we were meeting on 1st jan....mikey mentioned... didnt he...??

well am not sure...anyways..


----------



## sagar_mutha (Dec 29, 2005)

Dont think 1st Jan would be convinient for many after a long 31st night  ....Neway,avi is very busy with work so we'll have to check which day suits him...
Dipen,wats up with you man?got broadband?


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 30, 2005)

2 days...man...      only 2 days more...

though its only 64 kbps...but  net at home...is different...these cyber cafe woes...all out...

am in Bibwewadi...and no one is giving connection here... contacted Sify , Tata.

So finally got Hathway.... 64kbps.. Unlimited (551/month)...

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyways... how are you... u dont seem to be online..too often...or ur not loggin in messenger..

How were ur papers...!!!


----------



## djmykey (Dec 31, 2005)

Cool man, nice! Btw anybody talked to avi his phone is engaged since yest morning to evening    itna kya baat kar raha hai, nahi pata.


----------



## mastang (Dec 31, 2005)

hi all u guys how is everyone? All exams, everything is over and i got new broadband connetion too from dataone so i can be here on this topic for more time.

Anyways good to see avi back ,man i am eagerly waiting to meet u as last time i missed that chance so tell me and all when u r free

I was not not posting lately but still was regularly visiting this topic  to check there comes any meet or so.Hence waiting for that.

i am going to mumbai on 2nd Jan to see off my brother to chennai as he got new jot there in finance though will be back on the same day i think,so tell me avi when can i meet u.Also i am upgrading my comp so i need some components form u.

specifically i am interested in speakers and monitor ,but before that i want to get feel of them.

i might be using oldest computers among the members----P1 200 Mhz,48mb ram,20GB hdd and similar other things lol. And believe me i am on this comp while typing this post.

One more thing, can all punities here tell approximate address where they stay? so the ones leaving nearby can meet atleast once before big meet.

so let me start i leave near petrol pump on shastri road (navi peth,rambaug colony).Others may follow---

Also can all of u tell computer dealers with good prices and of course reliability in pune?

so bye for now will be here soon!!!!!!


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 31, 2005)

Kondhwa Corner , Vasant Baug , Bibwewadi


----------



## Ablenwill (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey guys can anyone can tell me the date of meet n venue @mickey do let me know.


----------



## Ablenwill (Jan 1, 2006)

My self @ New sanghvi


----------



## djmykey (Jan 1, 2006)

Avi is in Kolhapur, so he'll be coming to Pune on Monday. And he'll be free in the evening so guys if anyone is free anytime in the evening phone avi first coz his schedules are a bit dodgy. And then fix a meet and do let us know. Maybe we might be meeting on Monday 6 PM IST @ Karrox JM Road. It all depends upon Avi.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello guys   
Wishing all of you a very
Happy New Year 

@ Dipen 

Read in the posts above that you have only 2 days to go before you experience " Internet Nirvana " .   

Congrats .   

Btw , the one free Email ID provided by Hathway is excellent & it also offers POP3 support . 
But do make sure that you get the ID . Coz one of my friends had to wait for almost 2 months ( after he was given the Modem ) to get his ID . 

@ Mikey 

Hey dude , how are you ? 

I guess that you are planning a meet some time soon .   

Count me in   

Btw , I am repeating this since the previous meet was being planned -- If somebody has a DigiCam please bring it to the Meet so that we can post those Pictures over here .


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 3, 2006)

sorry guys for being out of touch but ..........

anyway i am back to business now and we can shedule a meet.
i have sony W5 with 512MB so we can have as many photos as you want.
you can also enjoy my Jap snaps collections and DVD rips.
so W5, iPOD-video-60GB, my sexy lappy and old system coupled with 6600GT, audigy2ZX, DVD-RWdual - everything is waiting for all of you.

my mom is coming to i might be busy on saturday or sunday but lets plan something right now.

mickey - lets make list of members and their details - address, email ID, phone number..


guys if you want to have a meet then my place is always open but i am staying at AnandNagar - Singhgad road. is it possible for all you guys to come down here..

it will be our old theory - come to BCL first and i will be there and we will go to my place.... let me know if anyone has some sugessions....

if you want to have use of W5 then lets plan something like Khadakawasala or C.Chowk or Singgad or something......

waiting for reply..
and plzzzzzzzzz dont hope my phone to be free...


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey..

what do u say if we shift..our meeting place from BCL to Swargate..or something like it..  ..

Sorry Sorry... was kddin...no probs..where ever we keep... yeah but lets take in consideration the bikes...

I dont have any ... as far as i know..even mikey doesnt have..we use to have one of saroman..but hes not in touch...may be he reads this...

so what are further plans...


----------



## djmykey (Jan 4, 2006)

Saro is coming and so is my bike (dunno when but have paid the first downpayment damn still need to figure out how to ride a bike me still a bachcha). Ok Avi I got a problem my fugging class is cr@pping my sense of humour saala abhi class is from 6pm to 8pm and after 8 main to waise bhi neend mein rehta hoon so if you could pls plan a meet b4 my class or on sunday what say abt this sunday is ur mom gonna be staying here on sunday if yes we can have a small meet on any other day b4 my class pls reply yaar tera phone nahi lagta hai re kabhi engaged to kabhi kuch aur hi bajta hai wo phone phenk de.


----------



## mastang (Jan 4, 2006)

one suggetion here if we all will be going to avi's place after meeting, then why dont we meet there itself rather than coming to BCl first and again going to anandnagar?

of course if possble!

And avi did u cancel plan of selling ur desktop?

my friend is also interested in just CPU upgrade ,so he wants information regarding that also.By selling parts it would be more easy for u to get ur pc sold.

anyway bye for now ,waiting for the meet.   :roll:


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 4, 2006)

guys my momy is going on sunday morning at 9 something so i am free for complete day. instead of planning meet 2 hours before mickey class lets plan at 11 something at my place.
mickey come to my place then all of us will stay at my place only and then you can move to your class.

location - AnandNagar Bus stop - Santosh Hall - then my home sweet home
time  -  11 AM - sunday
then i can pickup anybody when he arrives there as my home is max 5 min from there.
you can call me at - 9890646682 (just hope its not busy or 9890668193 - my office phone which will be free...............)

any suggession - 
anybody wants pickup then i can come for him (only thing he needs to pay     )

hey mickey which bike you have taken ---
you did not informed us....

sale party chahiye...
aur mere phone ko kuch mat bolana...
sala din me 4 se lekar 10 ghante chala hai..
to thodi kharab halat hogi na.

may be i should go for a model which passed stress test. hehehhehe

bye and waiting for meet (with all of you.......................


avi


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 4, 2006)

@Avi and anyone else with digicam: Post the pics of meet  on our Y! group..let it come out of mem cards. 

GA


----------



## djmykey (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok i forgot, my bad, I have booked Honda Unicorn (Self start), it will come at my place somewhere between 15 Jan so after that I'll learn it and stuff. Ok avi u need to pick me up i dunno Anandnagar man pls do come to pick me up i can be there at that time do come pls man.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 5, 2006)

abe tereko pickup karana to 2 ltr petrol jayega.

tu bata tereko kanha pickup karana hai..
aja deccan pe... aur call kar muje.

kab ayega...

what about others..

vaibahv, sagar,  ablen.... whos gonna come.....

guys plz update me.. if only 2or 3 coming then better to meet personally.
make it fast.......


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah ...ill be there...but no idea about this Anand Nagar Bus Stop...

How long is it from Swargate.... and yeh i dont have bike..so is tripsy possible from Anandnagar... 

Anyways let me know...and yeah ill be bringing my HDD..

catch ya then....

Dipen


----------



## devianthulk (Jan 5, 2006)

@avi -- I'll b coming for the meet.
Sunday... 11 am right?
Btw i got a Digicam too.. will get it for the meet.
Will contact u for directions to reach ur place.
Any change in plan... keep us updated


----------



## djmykey (Jan 5, 2006)

Abbe avi not frm my house frm deccan. Ok wait lemme tell you what I will do, Ablenwill stays here in Sanghvi if hes coming then I'll come with him or else I'll come to Balgandharva Chowk u can pick me up frm there what do u say. Is it ok with u. How did ya think that I'll ask u to pik me frm my house


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 6, 2006)

guys....

Anandnagar is very famous stop at swarage area.
you can come by bus or 6 seater. all buses and auto you can find at Ganesh Kala Krida Mandal side of Swarage area.
dont come by normal auto it will cost you bomb.
take 6 seater or bus.......

once you  come to Anandnagar stop then just call me..
all of you must be having my both numbers if you find one busy....

mickey catch bus which goes to Swarage then you can come down to AnandNagar. if not possible then come to whereever you want and call me. i ll pick you up.


and guys remember i am staying at my aunt's place so please NO DISCUSSION ABOUT MY JAAN......................

waiting for more and more guys...... lets have group photo's and official meet....


where is Sagar, Saroman... are they coming....
if 11 is not possible then they can come down till 1 or 2. no probs.. as meet will go long..

mickey try to contact them.

what about our list of contacts.... how is preparation going on..
you already have my 2 numbers and 3 mail address too....
so start making it..


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 6, 2006)

Okey...11 am , Anandnagar....


----------



## mastang (Jan 7, 2006)

i shall be there to

and mickey u can come with me as deccan is near to me so i can pick u up my real name is Shrirang and my tata indicom phone no is 020-56262466 

give me a call when u reach deccan bus stop.
if u r going with some one else please post or i will 
keep waiting.so in anycase post whatever u r planning.
and i know santosh hall chauwk so no problem ,only thing dont know avi's current home

avi think again would it be ok to meet at ur aunts house because it could be to much desturbing as we might be too many guys for the indoor meet.

so if any change of plan do post early.
i will revisit this topic tommorrow again before coming to avi

so bye for now,meet u soon.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey man thanks but I'll ask abt it to Ablenwill then will decide wether to go with Ablenwill or in a bus so whatever is my plans u pls go ahead man dont want to keep you waiting ok. Will get outta my house at 10 am so will b there at deccan at around 10:45 then will call avi if ablenwill doesnt come or else will come to his house somehow


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 7, 2006)

Well no reply from Saroman.... just chatted mikey...got his number from mikey..

will be calling him..tomo..at 9 am...

who else are comin...avi didnt confirmed that will it be suitable for hosting at...his auntys place..


----------



## djmykey (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok this meet was a grand success as per the specifications go. All the peeps were there and all the 

ppl meet each other ppl. And lots of data was shared as usual and lots of info was shared (for the 

first time) Ok first of all me and ablenwill had a really rough time finding avi's house and then 

somehow we did find out his house atlast and what I get to see devianthulk at the comp  I 

thought that he might b late or sumthing but he was there. Damn I thought its me who's late. Then we 

had the formal intros and all then we sat down and saw Avi's lappy man it was damn sleek n sexy. Man 

and da pics he clicked were so gorgeous man kya kahoon saala shabd ki baad aa jayegi. Then I got to 

see a iPod (Video one 60 GB) damn wont forget this moment coz I was thinking of myself to less coz I 

dint c it. Now that has been overcome. And let me tell ya I have been bowled over by the iPod say 

whatever u want that device roxx dood. Then we saw his 6600 GT all I could do was gawp at it. Damn it 

was heartburn for me when Avi showed me his Audigy 2 ZS. Kya kahoon wanted to desperately take it 

home and try it out on my ATP3.

<Break> Snacks </break>

Then we were talking abt general issues coz lights had gone and were pretty much engrossed in it and 

dinr catch the time and so then when the lights came at aroung 5 pm then only did we realize that its 

5 pm and then we hurried through things and then ended the meet. Now the next meet is on next sunday 

where Avi will give a demo on Exchange and loads of things (damn dont remember anything now coz my 

head is paining and am already asleep.) ok then I end this biiig post with the groups pic that we 

took. the members in the pic are as follows : -

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/8003/digit17pl.th.jpg

Abhishek - Avadhut's Cousin    
Hasmukh - Ablenwill
Ajay - Devianthulk
Vaibhav - Saroman
Michael - Djmykey (Me )
Shripad - Mastang
Avadhut - Avi_avadhut
Dipen - Dipen01


Sagar and abhishek next time aa jao yaar.


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 9, 2006)

Guess, it was a cool meet! Missing Pune 

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 9, 2006)

well i wont say it was best meet.

best meet will be our next scheduled one...

my plans are to use our group to develope everybody's skill which will be helpful for them in future.
Next meet i am going to give Demo on VMware.
but i will also force everybody to speak something as a leader.
i know we all are students but we need to start and that start should be our next meet. i dont want 2-3 guys on pc, one on lappy, one on ipod and 2-3 talking something else.  Noooooooooooo

what i want is group sitting together and one person talking something lets say discussing about any topic. and others are asking question to him.
There will be "NO DATA TRANSFER"  in our next meet.

we must spend 5-6 hours in something productive.
whatever you want can take from my system. its open for you always but talk to Abhi and get it on any day. but meet should be meet only.

Please if anybody has some good plan then please welcome.
its not like that only servers, systems, cards, tech should be discussed but its about approach that we have to develope.

After this technical meet we will have meet outside pune (may be c chowk or Sinhgad or something where we will have nice photo sessions and fun as well but first Tech meet - that what our group is.

so everybody come with any subject that you can talk about.
you can talk may be for 5-10 min that is not big issue. but we should talk.

so start prepairing..........................

waiting for our next meet.



avi


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jan 9, 2006)

@ avi 

Excellent idea .


----------



## djmykey (Jan 10, 2006)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> I dont want 2-3 guys on pc, one on lappy, one on ipod and 2-3 talking something else.  Nooooooooooooavi



I I Sir, I'll get the Karunesh songs on a CDs (coz it more than 1.5 GB) will that do or u still need more songs if yes tell me.



			
				avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> There will be "NO DATA TRANSFER"  in our next meet.avi



I'm gonna love this coz all the peeps just stick to ur pc. And no one seems intrested in talking at all.



			
				avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> After this technical meet we will have meet outside pune (may be c chowk or Sinhgad or something where we will have nice photo sessions and fun as well but first Tech meet - that what our group is.avi



Hey man is Sinhagad out of Pune; dint know man anyways, I wanted SMS Server so pls man could u write it for me on a CD pls man I need this. Thats the only thing I need and if u have anything else for me pls tell me I'll get the cds.




			
				abhishekkulkarni said:
			
		

> @ avi
> 
> Excellent idea .



Arre yaar meet ko aao na sirf baatein hi karoge kya.


@Avi this is my English folder if u want anything just tell me

 *img294.imageshack.us/img294/6506/englishfolder5ly.th.jpg


----------



## Ablenwill (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Mickey thanks for the uploading the pic, it was really great to meet everyone personally, but it will be really a good idea to share knowledge rather then just only chatting and data copy.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 10, 2006)

@mikey..: U take too much protection man     Kaspersky and Zone Alarm as well... Do we need both...

@avi : Man can u remeber the password for fightclub.zip...Coz its 5 hours and still Zip Key is unable to recover it.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jan 10, 2006)

And what id Daemon Tools doing in your taksbar,mykey?
Trying to play games on your pc


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well finally after 8 hrs..of recovery....

Deleted the File..Damn.. even Zip Key couldn't find the password..!!!!


----------



## djmykey (Jan 10, 2006)

Damn it ppl. Stop fragging my Systray ppl. 

ZA for firewall and KAV for Viruses. My machine is on the net since 6 months without any issues at all. Thanks to both of those appz 

Daemon tools is there coz I wanted extract the NFS:MW game and then it dint work so I left it there dunno y?? Then I have to extract loads of things frm bin and cue files so its till there.

Dipen cracking a ZIP file password is near to impossible so leave it if u dont know the pass forget it coz its not gonna happen I tired it and my pc showed me the time as 4500 years remaining  now thats some time  anyways I deleted a 135 MB file I had downloaded so u r better off.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 11, 2006)

na..what i did first was i checked that is the soft really able to get the pass or not..so i created a password protected zip file..and then used the soft to crack it..

It sucessfully cracked in half hour..though pass was of only 4 alphas. so tried it with this file..but no sucess  

Anyways..


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 12, 2006)

guys,

i am not able to find time to get prepaired for our demo.
so i am planning to postpone the demo by one week.

is it OK?????????

anyway i wont be in Pune as i have other very very imp meet so i have to go there. but you can come down to my place anytime and contact abhi and get whatever data you want.

and be prepaired for our next official meet..... may be next sunday...

please let me know your view.


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 12, 2006)

@avi:- 

Well its important for you so can't help...

Anyways i was thinking of burnin the DVD's from your PC. So was not sure which time will be suitable , i mean there is no contact number of abhi either. 

So what do u want me to do now. Will sunday feasible for him !! 

and yeah can u pls enquire frm him abt the TV Tuner card. If u remember we had a talk on Sunday. 

So pls let me know when it will be confirtable to him, will come and burn the DVDs....and yeah avi ur 40 GB HDD ....man..is completely gone...It shows the Data in it...but unable to copy it or read it or delete it.When i try...my dumb machine simply hangs...

So will even return ur HDD

Anyways.... lemme know abt this..

Bye, Dipen


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 12, 2006)

guys talk to abhi on - 24341525.
i know that HDD is gone so better you take your blank DVD's with you and take all you want.

and i guess he is at home on sunday just inform him in advance.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok here is the complete story of my bike, 

	First of all me and my Dad went to Sterling Honda on 2 Jan and booked a Honda Unicorn (Blue), and payed the down payment of Rs. 19,393 thru cheque. And then we filled  up a form for a vehicle loan from HDFC. All the formalities cheques and all were finished except for my dads photo. So dad went to Sterling on the same day in the evening with his photo. Then there that HDFC representative told dad that there was some problem in the tallying of the total, so dad waited there for some half an hour after that the comp lady told him that there was no problem at all. Now this all finished and then we were waiting for the verifier to arrive. 

	Now on 5 Jan we had called to our bank to verify that is the cheque that we gave Sterling got encashed or no. The bank ppl told us that it had been transferred. Then we called Sterling as to when was the verifier was due to come. That ass told my dad that there was a tally problem in the amount and we had to give some 1800/- more. My dad was furious and in that rage he told that guy to cancel the bike loan and everything. Then  the next day my dad was busy calling all the HDFC guys to report this thing I mean now cmon if someone is asking 3500/- intrest on 35,000/- for 6 months then who would want a loan man. Then in the evening a HDFC fella who sounded a bit scared and angry called up at our place dad wasnt there neither was me so he dint call back dunno why ?? 

	Then next day my dad went to HDFC Finance Company. (Now this is the insider information, we have some FD's in HDFC Finance Company.) Dad took all the papers and by 1 pm he came back with the loan cheque !! Damn wasnt that easy. This happened 2 days back. Now today was the D-Day for that sales guy. My dad called a prominent hero honda repair guy who we know for quite some time. He told us that, that sales guy was a piece of $hit and he was charging always extra money without any reason. So dad finally went to Sterling and told that guy to cancel the bike (he was gonna buy it from Pashankar with octroi). 

	Then the manager of Sterling called dad in his cabin. The sales guy was scared to bits he told dad that " Tumhi tyana asa sanga ki tumchi mansik paristhiti bigadli hoti karan tumchya mulala gaadi chalavta yet nahi mahnun tumhi bike cancel karat ahat" ( Tell him that your mental peace was gone because your son doesnt know how to ride a bike ) ( Saala kya madar hai be usko kya karna hai saala main gaadi leke kuch bhi karoon usko kya) My dad was infuriated he told that guy that how dare you tell me what to do. You mind your business and I'll mind mine. He went to the manager and told him all the story till now. The manager told dad that HDFC ppl always make trouble he also had some trouble when he had bought a Santro. He was telling dad some exclusive schemes 'specially made for us' wherein he would give us a loan with 9.5% intrest for 9 or 13 months. My dad asked him that who told him that we needed a loan now. 

	Dad told him that I'm gonna give u a cheque for the remaining money and I need the bike in 2 days. He told that the cheque itself needs 3 days to clear. Dad said ok u want DD or Bankers cheque u name it and u get it. Then he was happy and said ok saheb u'll get ur bike within 2 days. Now the remaining action is gonna unfold till this weekend thats when I'm scheduled to get my bike wopeeee. Dad's gonna give him a DD tommorrow and I'm gonna smack that sales guy in his face.  


	Ok update ppl today ie 12th Dad gave him DD and he told dad that ur bike is ready. But I told dad we're getting bike on Sat coz its Makar Sankranti. So Sat its final I'm getting my bike on Sat my fren is gonna ride it till my home. Ppl dont expect me to be coming to meets so soon on my bike tho  my dad is a lil scared of me going on main highways and still I dont have a permenant  liscence so thats y I'll learn the bike first.


----------



## CyCo (Jan 13, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> na..what i did first was i checked that is the soft really able to get the pass or not..so i created a password protected zip file..and then used the soft to crack it..
> 
> It sucessfully cracked in half hour..though pass was of only 4 alphas. so tried it with this file..but no sucess
> 
> Anyways..



i did the same the 1st time a few years back ...

but lately the passwords have been EMAIL IDS for files u download ..

so hence 1. they are very long and 2. u need to check for alpha,num and special which takes looooooooooong .... 

i'm an SE student studying in PICT, Pune ... wat abt u guys ??

i dont really wanna violate ur data sharin rule tho i got ttl 360GB hdsk space ,so ....... 

i jst got a new comp 2 ...

AMD Athlon 3500+ 939
Asus A8N-E 
SEAGATE 160GB SATA 2 (+ Seagate 120GB + Seagate 80GB)
ATI X800XL 256 MB PCI-E       
2GB DDR RAM 400Mhz Tran    
LITEON DVD writer
Microsoft keyboard + Mouse
Logitech MX - 518 Mouse
vip 1122 (google for it ....) with Atrix 500W SMPS 
600 VA POWERCOM UPS 
17" LCD Viewsonic
speakers- Altec Lansing 2.1 hardwired with Philips Deck Speakers

what say ??


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey,welcome to the PuneTechies grop CyCo!
Must say,you've got an awesome rig...

Mykey,congrats on your bike


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome Cyco , BTW whats you name ?

Have Fun..!!       

I guess even you are AOE lover  

@Mikey :: MAN NOW YOU CAN't ESCAPE ... You are sponsoring a party on coming Sunday    and yeh we can help you.. we will also drag avi in it as his Japan party is pending since decades and his Unicorn party is pending since ages   ..All in one  

Catch you guys later...
Dipen


----------



## devianthulk (Jan 13, 2006)

@CYCO --- Awesome rig!
If possible post d individual prices.

@Mickey... we are expecting a treat from ya

@Avi --- When is d Send off party?
Btw when are u planning to have the Overlocking + Vmware Demo?

@Every1 --- R we having a meet this Sunday?


----------



## djmykey (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok done next meet milke party karnege mera + avi. But I think avi is busy rite now so next sunday meet hoga main to bolta hoon ki kahin ghoomne chalte hai yaar ek kamre mein saala bore hota hai.


----------



## CyCo (Jan 13, 2006)

hey ... im vikrant agarwal btw ... 

@devianthulk as below ...

AMD Athlon 3500+ 939	10900
Asus A8N-E 	5600
SEAGATE 160GB SATA 2	4800
ATI X800XL 256 MB PCI-E       	17750
2GB DDR RAM 400Mhz Tran    	10000
LITEON DVD writer	3400
Microsoft keyboard 	400
Logitech MX - 518	2650
vip 1122 with Atrix 500W SMPS 	4000
Epson CX4700  	7600
600 VA POWERCOM UPS 	2000
17" LCD Viewsonic	14500

4% vat (not included .. discount)	83600
 -2500 old monitor	81100


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 14, 2006)

Damn....its Costed a BOMB man...!!!! I am here crying , beggin for a Second Hand SDRAM...and i see a rig of 84K...NICE


----------



## djmykey (Jan 14, 2006)

dede mai allah ke naam se dede


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey guys, I need some help.

Can you please tell me how much a double bed hotel room would cost in Pune? I just need a clean, decent hotel or a lodge, nothing fancy. Also it would help if the place is as near to Vishrantwadi as possible.

I will be in Pune in the second week of Feb so I need to plan out everything in advance. Can you all please help me on this?


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah...Cant tell you the sureshot rates...NO IDEA ABOUT VISHRANTWADI

As u said nothin fancy , decent... will let u know approx prices of some areas where i live/use to live...

Deccan Gymkhana Area --  500 - 700 /day
F.C Road     --  600 - 850 /day
J.M Road -- 600 - 800/day

No idea abt others..and these too are approx. IT is not that u wont find a room cheaper than above rates. These are my obervation. 

May be some people livin near Vishrantwadi may help you..

Dipen


----------



## devianthulk (Jan 14, 2006)

@CYCO --- 81k... Thats freakin hell lotta money!
I hope u gettin all d juice outta this mean machine.
Have u played Quake4 or COD2 on it?
Lemme know whether it can take d heat when all the eye candy is turned on.

@ctrl_alt_del --- Whats ur budget... n duration of stay?


----------



## djmykey (Jan 14, 2006)

Ok guys got my bike atlast man my fren and me bought (obvi he was ridin it me piggy back  ) Anyways I got a deadline to learn the bike i.e. 15 Feb otherwise my Learning Liscence will expire so gotta lern it b4 that. My bike it blue in colour and there no no. on it still so waiting for da no. dad told me he gonna buy a funky no or some no which will add up to 1 so waiting for it.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 14, 2006)

Good Goin Dude...   

Don't worry abt learning it. Bring it on next meet. We will teach you..   in 2 hrs..


----------



## CyCo (Jan 14, 2006)

@devianthulk its runs awesome .. i run COD2, NFS:MW and FEAR on it on full graphics ... MAX everything !! w/o lag


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 14, 2006)

@Dipen: Thanks Dipen. That helped a lot. I assume that's the price for a double bed right?

@Devianthulk: I will be there for probably four days, from 11th Feb till 14th Feb. My budget can stretch upto 400 to 500 per night.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah Double Bed...for sure....      Have Fun


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 14, 2006)

Thats cool! For a sec I was shocked at the high prices, and then I realised that I had asked for the prices of a double bed room. Silly me! So a single room will be in and around 300-400. Good.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 15, 2006)

@Dipen -  Dood whaddya think ma dad is gonna allow me to come to Sinhagad without a liscence and the new bike no way not even in hell. Damn how I wish I could man but I cant damn it. Bas abhi khud hi seekhunga saala koi nahi mere local koi dost sekhane ko tayar nahi they. Now I told them f* off, I got my own bike, so just f* off. 

@CyCo - Was obsessed with my bike and today read the thread and realised that I dint welcome you (damn me) Anyways better late than never, Welcome to the group man. Nice PC man wish I had it mine is literally crawling  Damn when will I get a job, a house, pc, chick ?? 

I am too much demanding frm life, ain't I ??


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes mikey u are....  

If ur PC is crawling then what is PIII, 64SD RAM , 1Ghz, 40 GB HDD !!


----------



## djmykey (Jan 15, 2006)

Arre saala puchna reh gaya...

@CyCo - Where do u stay??

@Dipen - Tera pc uthta kab hai rengne ke liye !!


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 15, 2006)

BOL le BOl le..... Aisa PC lunga...ke....log tension mein aa jayenge....   waise if u remember we discussed this at meet...

4 GB RAM yad aya...


----------



## CyCo (Jan 15, 2006)

i stay in the PICT hostel .. the college is in katraj(dhankewadi) ...

can u guys just gimme an into to u all , where u guys study and where u stay ??


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 15, 2006)

Well i live closest to you...

Vasant Baug , Bibwewadi...... To be Precise on the corner of Bibwewadi-Kondwa Road..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 16, 2006)

Guys, more queries.

How far is Vishrantwadi from Pune railway station? 

What's the easiest way of getting there from the station? 

Is it safe to tarvel after 12 in the night because that's when I will be reaching Pune.

How far is Deccan Gymkhana from Vishrantwadi?

Is Deccan Gymkhana and Vishrantwadi in the same direction from the station?

Sorry for so many questions guys. I must warn you, if you answer these, I will be here again with more. I promise to keep bugging you till I land at Pune.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 16, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Well i live closest to you...on the corner of Bibwewadi-Kondwa Road..


 khopche mein 

I study.... naaah I dun study anymore I while away my time at karROX J.M. Road, and I live in Kalewadi, near Pimpri.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 16, 2006)

so guys finally we have powerful system than me in our group....   

well now target him.................   


and lets plan meet this sunday.
not for overclock but at least for VMWare and stuff.

hey lets ask CyCo about overclocking....  

what is he doing and get him in our meet so we can explore more about him.. what you say...........

mickey now you have one bike and there are 3 unicorns in our grooup.


so lets plan for out of pune trip............

plz put everobodys comments on this.........

where is sagar..............
 
what time we should plan meet.
lets make it early so everybody can enjoy it.

can we plan it to CyCo's place.......



plz let me know....



avi


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 16, 2006)

Guys, any help with my queries? Or have I bored you all to death already?


----------



## CyCo (Jan 16, 2006)

@all 

ive not got a flat yet guys , so srry  ...im in the college hostel and will b gettin my own after this sem .. so u gotta hold on ... 

@Dipen01 u mean near gera junction ??


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 16, 2006)

@avi : A link that mite help..you...checkout...

*www.techenclave.com/forums/i-require-audigy2-drivers-urgently-56386.html


----------



## Ablenwill (Jan 16, 2006)

@mickey congrats man so have got your lovely beast between your legs alone till now or not. Dont forget to wear helmate play safe ok kid and arrange a party soon.
Welcome all new members ya avi u r right will like to see the performance of this good rig of cyco.
@C-A-D both the places r in opp direction if you have bike then its ok else you will have to travel long in bus or rick.


----------



## devianthulk (Jan 17, 2006)

@ctrl_alt_del
Vishrantwadi is quite far from Pune railway station... catch a bus heading that side. If ur new to Pune... catch a rick... much more convienient.



> Is it safe to tarvel after 12 in the night because that's when I will be reaching Pune.


     Man... the more i look at the question... the more it makes me laugh.. Anyways... Pune is a safe n rockin place. Chillax!


@Every1 
Any1 having Lost Tv series.... pls lemme know.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 17, 2006)

@all: - Tum log chahe gaali do ya kuch bhi karo par jab tak mujhe liscence nahi milta mujhe bike chalane nahi milegi. And the good news is I can drive da scooter    atlast  and only problem region is a lil control and turning without touching legs down (u know that figure of eight thingy) so will try that up in this week then will be off with my bike.
Meri bhi thodi thodi phatti hai when I speed so basically I'm a lil scared so lemme chill first ok 

@for the meet: - Ok now CyCo has told us that he is in hostel. Cr@p man cr@p this hostel system suxx man I hate it. Anyways Avi its up to you now ab to tera hi sahara hai. Maybe ur house only.

@Ablenwill: - Damn I forgot yaar thanx for reminding me I dint buy a helmet dadeeeeeeeeeee........ Hope u might allow me to ride ur bike the next time we go to meet   

Arey mere bike ko no nahi mila ab tak so still its on temporary no so pls ppl I need to get my bike registered first.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 17, 2006)

@Cyco :Well i dont know what gera junction is ....If u remeber the Kalyan Bhel waala road...I live on the junction of the road.

@deviant : Well if u want Complete collection i.e 2 series uptil know. Sagar has them. I only have 1st one and that too out of 20    1 episode is missin.. Sagar even has Joey's two series....


----------



## devianthulk (Jan 17, 2006)

@dipen 
Cool.. Pls get ur LOST Collection for the meet in case Sagar does not turn up. I have Joey Season... no prob with that.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 17, 2006)

@ deviant : Sure...will bring it...By the way how many seasons of Joey do you have..!!! and any idea about Desperate Housewives...


----------



## Ablenwill (Jan 18, 2006)

@Mickey No prob dude I can allow u to drive but first will take your test then only as I wont be able to handel both togather you and the bike both will be too much of load in tearms of automobile my power to weight ratio will be nil!!! almost 400 KG HAHAHA..... 
Anyways what are the planning for next meet I might not be in pune this sunday going Mumbai. 
Hey does any one have idea about the Sony cybershot s40 digicam I m planning to get one for me.
Last but not the least does any one have internal TV tuner Cardcapable of capturing, I require it for a day.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 18, 2006)

Noooooo ablenwill is going to Mumbai this is noooot fair. Btw today tried to ride my bike but it refused to start maybbe  becoz of the cold weather. So went on my dad's rampiyari. Rode it till I was frozen then returned to post here  Anyways I also want LOST how much gb is it btw ??


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 18, 2006)

hey man if you want cybershot then go for best one.... W1 or W5 or w7.

but those will be expensive one... W5 alone will cost you 18000 and you need to spend 3-4k for 512 MB pro stick(take only from Sony) and extra power battery... so deal will cross approx  23-24 something....

anyway you have seen mine one... its W5.
and i am thinking to sell it as i am planning to get HD quality camcorder.

well i am ready to shell out everything in 18k (camera+512pro+high stamina battries+sony cover+charger+CD etc..)

you have seen it at my place. 4 months used so 8 months International warranty is avaliable. not a single scratch. and if you want to read about the features then plz refer web.

let me know if anybody is intrested and plz check the price of this peace in mumbai also so i can fix my price.


anyway welcome everybody for Meet at my place on sunday.

mickey - man ride it carefully. its a powerful horse but you can control ....
and yes it does not start like other bikes. start it with choke and let it come on normal and then fly.....................


waiting for your reply for Meet.


avi


----------



## devianthulk (Jan 18, 2006)

So how many of u ppl are coming for the meet this Sunday?

@Dipen01 
I've got only one Episode of Desperate housewives. 
Regarding Joey... ive got Season 2 till episode 10.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 18, 2006)

Well AVI screwed himself..    Accidently Deleted COMPLETE FRIENDS from his HDD..  

So anybody having it or can arrange it is warmly WELCOMED    

Probably Sagar's frend has it...but he isnt online these days...

Anyways..lets see it...

@deviant:- No Problem..... Will copy em on Sunday.... As i said have LOST  season except one epi and Joey's 1st season....


----------



## djmykey (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok guys this is the gratest news i gotta offer after failing in my B.Sc. exams now today I got my backlog results

I passed

I got 64 % so am chilling rite now. Now u guys really deserve a party frm my side tell me when ok guys.


----------



## CyCo (Jan 18, 2006)

@Dipen01 gera junction is the building with kalyan bhel .. its written in huge letters on the other side  ...


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 18, 2006)

@cyco :: Ohk...     Never Noticed...

I live on same corner corner thru which u join this road..


@Mikey :: Congrats Man..!!! 

Now we deserve a solo party    !!


----------



## djmykey (Jan 19, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> @Mikey :: Congrats Man..!!!
> 
> Now we deserve a *solo* party    !!



Daaamn    arre mere jeb phat chuke hain re, aur saala gaadi mujh se chaalu nahi ho raha hain. To saala party ka mazaa kaise aayega. Damn dint even ride my bike man  

Waise aaj chalu hua par I couldnt ride it, coz jab gear mein daalta to gaadi bandh pad jaati.  Dunno y man but I desperately wanna ride my bike, fed up of my dads rampiyari


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 19, 2006)

> Waise aaj chalu hua par I couldnt ride it, coz jab gear mein daalta to gaadi bandh pad jaati



hehehehheehhahahahahahahaahehhehehe

man you should ride it like a NFS.............( not like car but in that style )

anyway nobody told me that who is coming and who is not???

i am planning to get together at 10 maxxxxx 11 and have nice lunch at 1 or 2.

everbody will have nice food and nice group (kalla) and photos off course...

i dont want anybody to remain hungry ( for knowledge and food as well) heheheh



what you say...........


anyway mickey - congracts..................

avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 19, 2006)

I am IN. 8)


----------



## devianthulk (Jan 20, 2006)

Count me in too.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 20, 2006)

Me too. Btw deviant give me a ding coz I might come with you coz buses make me    so if u can gimme a lift


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hye there....

Well i hav a problem..


Tomo my uncle comin from my place...just to see me.... So ill be with him whole day... So i wont be able to come... 

Damn....unko bhi kal hi ana tha.....

Anyways..catch u people later...perhaps am gonna get scolding from him...who knows....anyways...

Lost and Joey will be safe with me...


----------



## djmykey (Jan 22, 2006)

Ok bhai log if any1 is visiting this page pls keep in mind that todays meet is cancelled I tried Ajay and sagars cell but no one seems to be on so I called avi and he told to call it off. so we might meet some other time during the week cya all


----------



## devianthulk (Jan 22, 2006)

U should have contacted me a little earlier.
I was in Pune yesterday.
Anyways, when is the next meet planned?


----------



## djmykey (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok ppl me sagar and dipen decided that the next meet must be on 26 Jan so ppl if ya'll r free u must b then come down together and lets have a meet whaddya say?? Any places for the meet??


----------



## devianthulk (Jan 25, 2006)

@djMykey

What time? Where? Give details


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 25, 2006)

hey guys...

i am in office on 26... some work so wont be able to join..
but plz enjoy a meet as i may go home this sat and sun so better you finilize a meet.

whats topic for this meet...

anyway i am ready for our next meet with server installed and 20GB free space for installing 3-4 xp and server images with VMware......

man it took 6-7 days for me to make 20GB free space... dont worry i have not deleted any movie or software... just repetead songs....

total  60GB songs... deleted as many as i can.....
anyway dipen - AOE images you have me .. idiot size of it is only 1 KB.
copy it for me again... i want it badly.. i havent played a singel game since i entered this place...


anyway mickey how is your bike...
mice is rocking like anything...



waiting for drive with you........ on 126+


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 25, 2006)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> hey guys...
> 
> anyway dipen - AOE images you have me .. idiot size of it is only 1 KB.
> copy it for me again... i want it badly.. i havent played a singel game since i entered this place...



   Damn its not my fault...may be abhijeet didn't copy it properly...he was doing some Resume and Pause frequently so may be in confusion he missed...Anyways..don't worry i am gonna burn it.. Will give it to you then... :roll: 


@Mikey :- U didnt mentioned the time...


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jan 25, 2006)

Guys,avi is busy tom so the meet is cancelled...


----------



## djmykey (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah no meet, man this is pi$$in' me off, anyways am waiting for a chance to meet ya'll. Anyways saw 'Courage Down Under' that movie is kick a$$ man that hero Tommy Jaa roxx. Ok ok enuff of cr@p 

@Dipen - My CCNA class finished (*atlast*) and so for a week or two I'm having off so wont be anywhere near J. M. Road sorry man isko bhi abhi hona tha. My college is pi$$in me off 3 baar jaana pada mujhe LC ke liye I'm gonna shoot that madam if she asks me something else next time (aye bhai kisi ke paas bandook hai kya jara kiraye se dena pls 1 din ke liye). Abt TV Tuner I can give ya anytime man.

@Avi - Bike roxx, but I $uck. Am still traffic scared and still get stuck in gears ()*remember this is my first attempt at riding bike without any prior training*) so is it jhakaas or bakwaas. Mere ko 1st gear mein very very little problem hota hai but I tend to ride smoothly and slowly arnd 20-40 aur jab bhi main race karta hoon the bike jerk marta hai gotta control that first.

Btw main apne dost ko bata diya main test nahi de raha hoon but I want liscence he told me nischint bachche main hoon na 

Anyways will talk further in da meet.


----------



## Ablenwill (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey mickey meet me one day will teach you meanwhile keep this things in mind 1st gear is to get bike in motion once its in motion of 10-20 km change to 2nd gear then 30-40 3rd and so on same way when u slow down go reverse viceversa also when suddenly u brake change gear to 2nd as it wont keep rolling smoothly in top gear ok well you have drive scooter right just keep in mind that its 2stroke and bike is 4stroke so u wont be able to pull it smoothly in top gear after slowing down. Mostly I will meet you this saturday or sunday k buddy and is that tv tuner card for me?


----------



## djmykey (Jan 27, 2006)

Ablenwill said:
			
		

> Hey mickey meet me one day will teach you meanwhile keep this things in mind 1st gear is to get bike in motion once its in motion of 10-20 km change to 2nd gear then 30-40 3rd and so on same way when u slow down go reverse viceversa also when suddenly u brake change gear to 2nd as it wont keep rolling smoothly in top gear ok well you have drive scooter right just keep in mind that its 2stroke and bike is 4stroke so u wont be able to pull it smoothly in top gear after slowing down. Mostly I will meet you this saturday or sunday k buddy and is that tv tuner card for me?




Hey thanks for that clarification man    but I came to know much of da points u mentioned b4 i read this coz now my driving is refining and I am quite stable with the bike u know, and am quite confident on road only the panic point it too much of traffic when I gotta turn. Damn these turns I dont get them right, they r jus shit for me> Btw i manage to swerve my bike when needed around all the ppl and other things and all so am quite better now considering that its only 1 week I'm riding my bike 

TV Tuner card is for Dipen re its Pixelview not that fancy one just a beginnners card re.


----------



## Ablenwill (Jan 28, 2006)

Thats cool, so now u r improving continuing driving and u will be perfect but what I hate while driving in Pune is overtaking from left side I have lost few of the races due to this I cant overtake codifently from left n people dont give pass from right.


----------



## Ablenwill (Jan 28, 2006)

So is that card wit u and when dipen need it, also can you capture through that card, and last can I borrow it for couple of day.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok overtaking roxx ok  I love it. Today a khatara Premiere Padmini was honking at me dammn wrong move I just shifted gears and vroooom was outta that guys sight  anyways am enjoying riding but the 1st gear still haunts me. 

@the card- u dunno how much dipen is determined when he needs anything coz hes coming tommorrow morning borrowing his frens bike and coming all the way to my house to take it. Now beat that


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 29, 2006)

lol...thats right... I am Able and I will...  .. kiddin man.. 

actually am very much bored.. Can't even play games on this 64 RAM PC...Even NET connection is weak...Surrounded by job people...No friends here...Not even my hostel....No bike to atleast roam.. No cell to pass time (  VISUALISE IT  )

I can't stand that i have cable in my room and i can't connect it....thats why too desperate.. 8)


----------



## Ablenwill (Jan 30, 2006)

No prob buddy take it, its your aish kar mamu. I just wanted it for a day as need to converte one handy cam casset to digital format that to 10 mins clip. Any way then what u do whole day y dont you search a part time job... Any way did you got card?


----------



## djmykey (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes he did get the card this is an excerpt frm out chat tonite 



> Dipen: hey dude..
> Dipen: well...little happy little sad//
> djMyKey: bolo bolo
> Dipen: sad bcoz..am unable to use... both of them... internet and TV///
> ...



So thats it.


----------



## neo4metrix (Jan 31, 2006)

*dipen u *****

hey dipen i didnot done anything improper dont tell my name to avi
*so guys this is Abhishek here*


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jan 31, 2006)

Now who is this Abhishek ? Hey , who are you dude ? Please introduce yourselves to the Group ...


----------



## djmykey (Feb 1, 2006)

Abhisheskkulkarni bhai, (yaar koi to naam change karo its too long to type  ) did ya see the pic and read my meet report. I clarified everything in that. The second abhishek is Avi's cousin

Btw is Avi still here  :roll:


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 3, 2006)

guys...........
sorry i was out of touch with net so could not post anything.
i am back to pune but busy for next 2 days.. 

lets plan for next meet. where we should arrange it???
miceky - any idea???

waiting for your replies and calls....


bye
avi


----------



## djmykey (Feb 3, 2006)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> i am back to pune but busy for next 2 days..



So thats sunday too man. This is bad I thought u might have a holiday on sunday anyways hafta ask other ppl what time they gont on their hands anyways ppl call avi then we can decide and also someone do post it too


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 6, 2006)

hey but i am free on sunday.
i may need to go to office but lets arrange meet yaar.
what about our new powerful system?
has anybody explored it?

sagar is ready for next meet at his place... try it out.

sagar please post your view.


avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Feb 6, 2006)

Sure!I have no problems keeping the meet at my place...
How about this Sunday guys?Let us know if you'll can make it...


----------



## djmykey (Feb 6, 2006)

Yahoo atlast someplace near me. If I get my bike I will come with it or else without it. Anyways will be there.


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ticket on Friday Nite.....Goin home for weekend.. Will be back on Tuesday..

This Sunday..not possible..for me.


----------



## djmykey (Feb 7, 2006)

Damn bad luck for me too my liscence work is gonna take it to Monday so no liscence for me this week = no bike on Sunday  sh!t man. Any1 willing to gimme a lift


----------



## sagar_mutha (Feb 8, 2006)

Wats up guys?
Please reply!
Will it be fine to meet this Sunday?


----------



## djmykey (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah I'm in but hey if no one turns up it will be a sour one man. And Sagar just pm saroman on his mobile tell me his no pls i dont have it. Btw I got a new mobile 6600. Any 1 wants my number pls pm me I will give it to ya.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 9, 2006)

mieky man now there must be a big party - unicorn and 6600.
you know my number. give me call so i can store it.

and one sad news - i have soft skill training on Saturday and Sunday.
i will be busy for full day so cant come for the meet.

but please keep me updated.
bye


avi


----------



## djmykey (Feb 9, 2006)

Fugging great man saala tere boss ka no de re jhaadta usko main. Kya tere ko machine samjha hai kya re. Usko bol Pune Techies ka meet hai. Bhai party derelai janach padenga.

Am I sounding like a bhai. Hehe am not 1 tho


----------



## Ablenwill (Feb 12, 2006)

hey mickey what is your no give me miss call or send a sms ok u have my no right


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 15, 2006)

somebody please give me Age of Empire - III   and Half LIfe -  II.

please let me know if anybody has these games.

what about next meet..

hey mickey - man get your bike once to my place.
i hope till now you must have become little OK.......


what about other guys...
sagar - where are you man.. no reply.
ablen - are you lost?
dipen - are you dead?

hehhehehhahahhahhaah


avi


----------



## neo4metrix (Feb 15, 2006)

& NFS most wanted too


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 15, 2006)

BHAYA..AOE III to apne taraf hain hee...

99% HL2 bhi dost ke pass hain...

Will get it on next meet...

BTW i went home...kal hee aaya hoon..


----------



## sagar_mutha (Feb 15, 2006)

Abe avi!
We all are here only!
It is you who is not able to take time out for the meets
Let us know when ur free and we'll plan...


----------



## djmykey (Feb 16, 2006)

mera problem bataya na mere ko koi problem nahi hai re I got all the confidence and the liscence too. Yes I passed the driving test too. But my dad doesnt have confidence in me  U know hes too protective abt me after I had an road accident when I was 4.5 years old thats y I am not allowed to do any on-road things at the normal age that other children do it. Ok ppl I think ull understand. Btw I took 2 snaps of my bike and will post them. Wait my bike is gonna go for servicing on Friday so after it comes back it wud be chaka chak    Tabhi foto nikalunga aur post karunga. (Saala abhi tak mushkil se 288 km hi hue hain dad chalne nahi dete


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 16, 2006)

> Saala abhi tak mushkil se 288 km hi hue hain


ehehehhehahhaahahahahahahaha

dude my running in first 3 months was 6500+ km.
3 months  -  4 servicing  -  6500+ km.

but use always 91+ octane or higher petrol. dont try normal petrol.
always use add on even if it is included in petrol what i use( extra premium) it costs 4rs extra but dont care about it as it is requirement of this bike. dont expect too much avg. 50-55-60 should be speed and avg too. dont always ride the bike at 30-40. even riding always at 40 is not good. i will give you techinical video clip of unicorn which i got it in japan. they have explained all about it. ( it goes like a bullet when that guy talks about tech. in engine but still you will enjoy it.) as per him unicorn is best bike when you ride it at 4500RPM. (which will give you speed of 55-60.
so that is best speed for this bike and still you get good avg as well.
dont laugh but even a person like me gets avg 55+ always....

one a week / month race it properly and cross 100-120. (but check if you can manage) better you start 60-80-100 and then 126. yessssssssss

one very much important thing - Love you bike as a darling. 

race it like anything but then take care of her as well. only servicing is not enough. you need personalized servicing. make somebody your friend in servicing center and some time pass with him is enough. give him some CD's or games and he is happy. then he will tune your bike as his own.

for the sake of avg this bike is not tunned for poweful pickup so on signals not only pulsar but even splender can overtake you but you dont worry about them. let them cross 60-80 and you will understand quality of engine. remember dont try to forcefuly pickup at these points. - unicorn is a Dark Horse. which overtakes everybody slowly..........

Best luck for your bike life........................


----------



## djmykey (Feb 16, 2006)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> dude my running in first 3 months was 6500+ km.
> 3 months  -  4 servicing  -  6500+ km.


  



			
				avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> but use always 91+ octane or higher petrol. dont try normal petrol. Always use add on even if it is included in petrol what i use( extra premium) it costs 4rs extra but dont care about it as it is requirement of this bike. dont expect too much avg. 50-55-60 should be speed and avg too. dont always ride the bike at 30-40. even riding always at 40 is not good. i will give you techinical video clip of unicorn which i got it in japan. they have explained all about it. ( it goes like a bullet when that guy talks about tech. in engine but still you will enjoy it.) as per him unicorn is best bike when you ride it at 4500RPM. (which will give you speed of 55-60.
> so that is best speed for this bike and still you get good avg as well.
> dont laugh but even a person like me gets avg 55+ always....


Advice Taken.



			
				avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> one a week / month race it properly and cross 100-120. (but check if you can manage) better you start 60-80-100 and then 126. yessssssssss


Dun worry thats the first thing I'm gonna do next thing tomm. I got a long open road from wakad to my school which goes on firther to meet the express highway so u cant beat that. I'm gonna race it thru and then will go home and then to the service station.



			
				avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> one very much important thing - Love you bike as a darling.


Thats something u dont need to tell me. 



			
				avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> make somebody your friend in servicing center and some time pass with him is enough. give him some CD's or games and he is happy. then he will tune your bike as his own.


I already know someone frm there now how abt that   



			
				avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> so on signals not only pulsar but even splender can overtake you


Now u dissapoint me. I take on any damn biker except (read this in marathish lang) ranti riders, (we got loads of veet bhatti ke raanti riders out here). Ok u ppl might be ROTFLUAO so i shud stop here and go to sleep tommorrow am gotta burn some rubber


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well i will say only one thing... BE CAREFUL 

SPEED KILLS so KILL THE SPEED


----------



## devianthulk (Feb 17, 2006)

@AVI Games that I have currently.......


NFS MW
Peter Jackson's King Kong
Age of Empires 3
GUN

When is the next meet planned?


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 17, 2006)

@ Ajay...

But abhishek (Avis Bro)...told me that the NFS MW you gave him as curropted... well there mite be some confusion then... r u sure..ur game is working..

BTW whats GUN ?? FPS or Strategic


----------



## djmykey (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok back from my morning riding session

Top Speed - 70 km/hr
Top Gear - 5th (Never touched this gear b4)
Status - Frozen 

Saala kabhi phir subah subah 70km/hr nahi jaoonga, bahut phat jaati hai.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 17, 2006)

> Saala kabhi phir subah subah 70km/hr nahi jaoonga, bahut phat jaati hai.



hehehehahahahaha

man i always travel to nigadi - pune between 7 am or 12 or 1 in night.
empty road and you know weather in pune but still i love to cross at least 100 once and remain above 80+.

well i will say just be carefull while driving as this is very smooth bike so you wont understand speed unless you watch speedometer.

but check at what speed you can control. that is very important than just racing. try emg brakes. better try on empty roads so in real life you wont face any problem.   coz i want you and your bike both running always.....

when you guys are planning next meet.
i am ready.


avi


----------



## djmykey (Feb 18, 2006)

Sunday ko kaisa rahenga I am free this Sunday bolo bhai. Can't come on my bike but still will come. Saala meri life bhi na sab hai but cant use. Jaane do tell us kaun kaun tapak raha hai. 
Btw gaadi mila service se. Bahut kuch loose kiya hai usne but now its ulta ok nahi to gaadi was ultra responsive


----------



## devianthulk (Feb 18, 2006)

@Dipen01
THE NFS MW setup is fine... U need Daemon Tools v4... n safe disk hack.. to play... Both these can b downloaded easily.

GUN is third person


----------



## djmykey (Feb 22, 2006)

Kidhar hai re sab log no ones posting and all. Ok I think I must start. Avi talked to me on Sunday and he was really sad that no one posted when I said that we wanted a meet on Sunday. Yaar cmon man atleast post to tell that we r not coming or something saala hum log kya soochein. This Sunday we expect atleast sombody to turn up yaar cmon apna Punetechies ka group bikhar raha hain.


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Let me know your mobile nos with service providers.

@Sagar: Yours has changed, I guess...what's the new number ?


Send it to sub_routine((at))diespammer(remove).yahoo.com

has anybody tried/played Serious Sam 2 and FEAR ? I heard that Resident Evil 4 is coming for PC soon. 

GA


----------



## neo4metrix (Feb 25, 2006)

Dipen do u have NFS MST.WANTED?
Can u give me?
Call me on landline if u won't get me then call on Avi's cell


----------



## djmykey (Feb 26, 2006)

Arrey yaar tumhare paas wo game nahi hain who wants tell me I'll see if I can get it.


----------



## matthew_kane (Feb 26, 2006)

*Hey DUDE !*

so u got pirated cd.remember u can't play multiplayer with it.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 27, 2006)

guys lets plan meet this sunday.
tell me who is in?????

well myself, Sagar, Abhi, Mickey  - IN - i even wont ask them....
what about others...

guys plz plz plz get me these games.....
i have not even played any game on my 6600GT in last one and half month.  

Half Life - 2
AOE III
Far Cry
FEAR

tell me any powerful game you have...

hey mickey - are you planning to buy good speakers.. then give your ATP3 to me.. what about sound card.... my audigy is still sleeping .........

do you know there is USB to USB cable and you plug to two systems and it works as a LAN. take more info on it and see where it is avaliable.


sagar - man your half life 2 did not work..

hey guys.. post your exam time...  i am planning meet out of pune..

may be at Khadakaswala / c chowk / Sinhgad / if possible then Panchagani or mahabaleshwar  -  all on bike... nice photos, full timepass....

tell me who is in.........


first of all tell me who is coming for this meet.

keep posting............


avi


----------



## djmykey (Feb 27, 2006)

Abbe saala yeh sab abhi hona tha I cant get my bike also blame it on my clumsyness when I was crossing the road when I was 5 years old and was into and accident thats y dad is not allowing me to take my bike out to Pune. Shit man. Anyways if anyone takes me piggyback I promise I will ride back if that guy gets tired  I got liscence too so no worry.


----------



## devianthulk (Feb 28, 2006)

@Avi : - When and where is the meet this Sunday?


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 28, 2006)

This Sunday is also fine with me. Where are we planning to hav meet BTW..!!! 

Well my Internet connection is on HOLD for March month just to make Hathway Guys conscious of situation. Its more or less like Strike/Hartal 

Anyways..so these days am not online thats why lost touch. Ok i will be checking this thread every alternate day or two. 

Post the venue and time.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Feb 28, 2006)

It would be nice to meet this Sunday!BTW,we have an Inter-College event Texplosion in our college this Sunday...Why dont you guys turn up for this event?Lemme know...


----------



## djmykey (Feb 28, 2006)

Sounds nice I can bring my gaadi coz its in PCMC limits and PCMC is allowed for me


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 1, 2006)

Great!Wat abt the others?Please let know soon...


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 1, 2006)

well i am in........
off course with camera and iPOD.

so we can have more photos and then we will go to sagar's place and spend some time there.

let sagar give some speech about graphics card - corssfire and SLI.

he is studying all this so let him start. who will give next....

well prepair... lets make this meet REAL PUNE TECHIE MEET. 



avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 1, 2006)

Sounds Nice to me too.....What abt time and all...
And lets confirm from Sagar if it will be ok at his place...


----------



## djmykey (Mar 1, 2006)

Time batao yaaro I'll be there, gaadi dunno depends on dads mood or presence if hes not there then mom might not allow me to take but still I'll try to come on gaadi Pimpri se sawaari suxx big time.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 2, 2006)

*guys change in Plan...*

hey guys..

sagar is saying that lets arrange meet at Sinhgad.

who is ready......

tell who can come?

who can manage bike???

till now nothing is confirmed but will post tomorrow.
guys everyone should come.... will have great fun...


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 2, 2006)

Waha bhee chalega..!! Me without bike..


----------



## djmykey (Mar 2, 2006)

Arrey me also without bike. Will sms vaibhav and tell ya ppl wat is his status. Baaki will have to do with apna PMT.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 3, 2006)

Change of plans!!!

We're having the meet tomorrow at my place...Mykey,AviDipen n 

Saroman have confirmed...

Wat abt the others...please let me know...

The meet will take place in the evening around 4:30


----------



## djmykey (Mar 4, 2006)

Arrey everything is good but me n avi were gonna go to SP College road to check out a shop that retails iPod's saala mera to shot hua na. Avi help kaise karen yaar bata ab tu hi.


----------



## devianthulk (Mar 4, 2006)

What is d meet all about this time?
Any plans of Overclocking n Vmware stuff?

Btw... where exactly is ur place Sagar... pls mention a few landmarks.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well i thought that meet is shifted to Sinhagad...!! Its confused.... be clear people...!!


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 4, 2006)

guys....

sagar has just called me and we have decided to meet on Sinhgad.

so get ready for it.

tomorrow 9.30 AM - @ my place and we will move from there...

well my digi cam and ipod willl be with you for ent. 
and as i told you we will have some knowledge sharing also.

Sagar will talk about SLI and Crossfire tech.
who else wanna talk.....


waiting for your reply...

sms me or call me your plan...

avi


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 4, 2006)

Yea sorry for the confusion guys....We're meeting in Sinhagad finally!

I will be moving from here around 9 o'clock with 8-10 of my college friends...

Avi is coming with Abhishek so Dipen maybe you should go to Vaibhav's place and you can come with him...

Avi,I dont think Saro will come to your  place coz he said Sinhagad is just 20-25 mins from his place...

Dipen hope this clears your doubts  ...see you in Sinhagad


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well Vaibhav's place will be back-tracking for me..!! coz i am at Bibwewadi and Vaibhav's in kothrud...besided no-one has idea that Vaibhav's coming or not...

Anyways... i will do one thing..i will go at avi's place..lets see..how do we manage from there..!!


----------



## Ablenwill (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry guys I was not able to make up, but hope meet was good and everyone enjoyed a lot so any tech training was done any way I have created domian and with help of Mickey VM ware also created virtual XP client system but did some goofs so will correct it later on. But running two virtual pc at same time needs lots of RAM and 512 MB is not enough so planning for to get more 512 so it will be 512+256 MB is anyone interested in buying my 256 MB 400 Mhz. Any way update about meet, and mickey did u went on ur Unicorn?


----------



## djmykey (Mar 6, 2006)

Naa re Unicorn and till Sinhagad I wudve been fried man. I still cant ride it that good re. Am still a noob in these things. Anyways the meet was a blast except for lotsa ppl dint turn up. Me, Vaibhav, Avi and Sagar were there. We went to Sinhagad (phew atlast) and that was the actual blast. We had to walk 10 kms to the fort coz the roads were closed for repair works anyways it was phun and we took loads for pics so will post em later coz am still in sleep. So wait for the pics


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 6, 2006)

I missed the meet coz of damn sleep  (

Actually we (old hostelites) had a low get-together.. so we had blast whole nite...then those people slept at 5 in mornin...i thought that if i sleep i would miss the meet..so didnt sleep till 8 am... then thought ke ek jhapke le lu.... 5 min ke...  

And damn when i woke up it was 2.30 pm.. popat ho gaya....

BTW Did u guys trek ya bike se upar tak....It would have been a real fun...damn missed it..


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 6, 2006)

Dipen yaar!
Sad you missed  Sone ke liye puri zindagi padi hai yaar  
Mykey,abhi tak soya hai kya????????
Upload the pix soon...or atleast mail them to me...


----------



## djmykey (Mar 6, 2006)

ok :yawn: got up.

Am kidding, waz waiting for the day to finish thats y. 

Here is the link Pune Techies Sinhagad Meet

Check them out. Its a 11 MB ka zip file. No password. Sorry ppl was too lazy to upload 1 by one on imageshack or anyone else


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hattt man... i shuldn't have dozed off.. ... missed fun..


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 8, 2006)

are bhai logo..... mereko AOE-III, HalfLife-II, FarCry kidhar hai !!!!!!

and mickey - i am not able to download photos...
anyway its there on my system so no problem

guys next time we must have big group and will do proper planning and have lods of fun... at least 8-10 people should be there and everybody must reach at one central place exactly before 10 so we can move early.

Saroman has suggested one resort near Sinhgad. so next meet should be there. lets have fun.... as i will come there with my lappy and 300GB HDD.
let mickey bring ATP3 then we will rock the resort....


let me know your plans and start prepairing from now...


----------



## djmykey (Mar 9, 2006)

Wapas Sinhagad!! This time I wont b there dood seriously bahut tension hai ghar pe. My net access has been removed coz I dint give any exams. So I have registered for the Exchange exam on 15 March. Saala padhai to kuch hua nahi hai par register to kiya hai. So I gotta study man. Aur avi 2000 aur 2003 ke papers main zameen asmaan ka diff hai. U wont find much diff coz u have work experience but for a noob as me with zero experience in the field which I am studying u can guess how it will b man. So pls understand. Will keep ya ppl updated with the happenings tho.

Kisi ke paas Ajay ka no hai kya. He's gone off my radar so has his phone


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 9, 2006)

Anybody know about the price of DVD +/- RW (rewritable, that is) ? The burner can burn Dual Layer, so let me know the prices of SL and DL. Brand should be okay...

GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 9, 2006)

guys.. i sold my system in 20k

dont worry. it is without 6600GT and Audigy and 1GB Ram.

so now there 3 are for sale..

6600GT - 7000
Audigy - 3500

offer - 6600GT + 1GB DDR-400MHz = 8000
    or   Audigy + 1GB DDR-400MHz = 4500


now let me know what all your plans..



avi


----------



## devianthulk (Mar 10, 2006)

I am interested in the ram alone.
What brand is it?
Is it under warranty n when did u purchase it?


----------



## djmykey (Mar 10, 2006)

Am intrested in the sndcard. So any more negotiations are allowed kya  pls tell me if u can lower the price anymore just asking kya aadat se majboor  
Also mere ko drivers bhi chahiye re nahi to kya fayda. I dont want ram

@Ajay:- Tera no kya hai, when I tried messaging u it said directly "Falied" I dunno y but bhai tere ko contact nahi kar sakte re.

Kisisi ko pata hai kya how much time this sh!tty weather is gonna b like this its crapping my mood. 

@Avi -  when will I get it, tell me yaar, I will give hard cash . Also tell me the actual version of it so that I can search the drivers of it. And is there any box pack for it or u brought it in Inda in a newspaper wrap 

Aur wo zara DVD Writer ka info mujhe bhi chahiye saala dun know anything abt DVD Roms and writers so pls ppl with info speakup.


----------



## devianthulk (Mar 11, 2006)

@djmykey : Y whats d prob... My cell has some prob... But sending an sms should not have been a problem.
I have problems during a call.
Anyways... Whats news? 

@Avi : Reply kar na... I have some cash... So the sooner the better.. Also pls lower the rates...


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 11, 2006)

sorry guys...

RAM 1 GB = sold
only DVD-RW = 3500
6600GT - 6500
Audigy - 3500

let me know who is intrested...


----------



## djmykey (Mar 15, 2006)

Arrey bhai log where is everyone ??

Btw I cleared Exchange Server 2003 ka exam. Got 820/1000. So am chillin rite now so c ya ppl next time.


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 16, 2006)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Arrey bhai log where is everyone ??
> 
> Btw I cleared Exchange Server 2003 ka exam. Got 820/1000. So am chillin rite now so c ya ppl next time.




Congrats! 


GA


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 16, 2006)

hey guys... i could not deliver my system to my friend.
this is second time some one gave me moeny and even after 3-4 days i could not send the system. finally i have decided not to sell it.

i have started the system with cel 1.8 + 256MB + 40 GB then except Cabinet and SMPS everything has changed.. 2.4c + 512 x 2 -DDR-400, 120 GB + FX 5200 + 80 GB + 17" CRT + 512 x 2  DDR + 6600GT + Audigy2 ZS + DVD-RW...... long upgrade cycle and now even if i dont use the system for 1 hour a day still i dont think i should sell it. 
so remember next time if i ask somebody to sell it plz ignore me...........

anyway mickey - congracts man....... 

guys any plan for next meet ?????



avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 16, 2006)

Congrats mykey.... 

Party kafi badh gayee hain..bike ke bhee baki hain..  lets plan for another meet


----------



## djmykey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dipen said:
			
		

> Party kafi badh gayee hain..bike ke bhee baki hain..Razz lets plan for another meet



Aa na meet ko phir bolna diya nahi karke. Saale so jaate ho phir complain karte ho ki party nahi milti.

Abhi bahut bada shot hua hai. Saala kal bina kaaraan mere ghar par bahut jhagda hua ki mai padhai nahi karta. Sab logon ne khuub, jee kholke daata. Mere ko bahut ghussa aaya. To isliye abhi tay hua hai (rather it has been imposed on me that)  no frens calling on landline, no frens at home, no going to any frens home till I clear my MCSE and CCNA. So in short im in Yerawada Prison type ka mahaul. Saala ek baar sirf ek baar clear hone de baas, ghar par dikhunga hi nahi. Phir mom dad ko pata chalega ki gayab hona kya cheez hoti hai. Dunno din kaise guzaarunga itne samay ke liye


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 17, 2006)

Guys one help .......

i am not able to download this file.. i want to convert my Audigy2 to Audigy4Pro... so can somebody download this file for me....

it is 305MB in size and because of proxy limit i cannot download any file more than 300MB. is just say network TCP error.....
plz guys get this file for me...


*www.aoaforums.com/forum/graphics-s...ls/32488-softmod-your-audigy-2-live-into.html

*files.aoaforums.com/code.php?file=2216 



hey mickey - then you are not even coming to next meet ????

dipen - dhkkan sale milane to aja.. where is sagar?? and hasmukh???

avi


----------



## devianthulk (Mar 17, 2006)

@Avi -- In case u do plan to sell your RAm chips please contact me. The sooner the better. What say?

When is the next meet btw?


----------



## devianthulk (Mar 17, 2006)

@Djmykey.... Congrats... I wished u on ur cell btw... anyways.. so when is the treat coming?


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 17, 2006)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Dipen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Accidently re... raat bhar jaga tha...dulkee lag gayi...battery down  .. Anyways...is bar to pakka


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 18, 2006)

Guys just spoke to Mykey...
He got a 19k broadband bill  ...
N his mom dad are screwing him for that...net access bhi band hai uska...
Abt the meet...I cant be sure now...10th April submissions hai and maine mera project start bhi nahi kiya...

@Avi-Did you get that file downloaded or do you want me to download it for you?


----------



## casanova (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey guys, me from Chinchwad. Count me too. BTW wens the next meet


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 20, 2006)

sagar plz download it for me.. and if you can then download Nvidia pure video decoder driver (cracked off coursed) for me...

casanova - welcome dude on behalf of pune techies family....
if you want to know more about our group then just go through this thread.. tell us something about yourself. i think we may not arrange for a meet in coming week. once everybody is free then we will have big meet.
lots of fun, techonology and may more..


keep posting..

bye

avi


----------



## casanova (Mar 20, 2006)

thx 4 d warm welcome Avi

I am Naveed Patel, currently doing my M.Sc; Comp Sc from Poona College. My hobbies are playing games (mostly strategy) and listening to music.

As time passes u will come to know more about me.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 21, 2006)

thats great.. i also love management kind of games..
i am AOE fan. do u have AOE III. how good you are in that..

lets hope that we will have a grand meet and will have lods of fun..

avi


----------



## Ablenwill (Mar 22, 2006)

You can post new topics in this forum
You can reply to topics in this forum
You can edit your posts in this forum
You can delete your posts in this forum
You can vote in polls in this forum



Hahahahahaha........ Got nothing to post but keep on posting....


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 23, 2006)

sagar man.. did you finished the download..

hey anybody has 3D mark 06 demo. it is very big so i cannnot download.

so please let me know if anybody can download or it should be in Digit CD..

plzzzz i want to see that graphics of 3d mark 06..


avi


----------



## GTR (Mar 24, 2006)

*HELLO*

hello everybody nice to know we pune techies have a general discussion. By the way avi i have the 3d mark 06 it runs with 1 to 5 fps on my comp :   but anyway i can give it to sagar Thanx GameAddict for starting this topic


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 24, 2006)

hey what is config of your system..
well if you have just scanned this thread then you must be knowing mine..

Anyway warm welcome in this group on behalf of Pune Techie group..

keep posting and give us some more details about you..

bye

avi


----------



## GTR (Mar 24, 2006)

*Conifg.*

Config:-
Processor         : Intel P4 3.0Ghz HT L2=2Mb 
Ram                : 512Mb (400Hz)
Graphics Card  : Ati 9600SE(agp) 
Motherboard     : Intel 845

Games:-
HL2, NFSUG 1 & 2, NFSMW, Doom3, Fifa 05, N.O.L.F 2, P.O.P 1, 2 & 3, Indgio Prophecy,.....

Does anyone have Counter strike source?????????


----------



## devianthulk (Mar 24, 2006)

Intel P4 3.0Ghz HT L2=2Mb on a 845 Mobo... thats not a good config..
Upgrade your Mobo..


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 24, 2006)

well only mobo upgrade wont help him.
as 9600se is very low end card. he need to have littlebit powerful graphics card as well.
and again i am not sure but 9600se is 64bit card. i dont remember but there is one model of 9600xt which is 256bit interface.
hey sagar - u have 9600xt. is it 256bit interface one or only 128.
may be there are models of 9800pro who comes with 128 as well as 256bit memory interface.

dude - try to upgrade your card and do not take any card less than 6600GT. that will give you good amount of graphics power compare to your processer.


----------



## GTR (Mar 24, 2006)

*XFX*

How much a 6600GT would cost though i am not into upgrading my pc until two or three months but just out of curiosity


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 24, 2006)

I own a 128mb 9600XT...There's not much difference in the performance of the 128 and 256 mb versions of the 9600XT...
But,yes the 6600GT is almost twice as fast as my card...
Go for it if you are a hardcore gamer...
Btw,your frm my college dude!...would be nice to have a techie with me in coll   
And please let us know your name dude!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTR (Mar 24, 2006)

i am Kapil. I dont have any contact no now but you can send offline messages on yahoo I get online almost everyday. Thx sagar for considering me as a techie


----------



## djmykey (Mar 26, 2006)

Ha new members on this thread it nice!! Hmm yeah somekinda  screwing was there and hence no net for some time but guess what TATA aarelay. So I'll be up in no time. (No not the 1.5 Mbps wala they denied me the connection seeing my BSNL bill  kiddin) So somedays more I'll finish another paper and will b online. Wait for more on this.

And yes welcome to the ppl on this forum.


----------



## casanova (Mar 26, 2006)

mykey, wat speed TATA is givin u. And is Tata or Tata VSNL. Lemme know along wit tariff plan


----------



## darklord (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Conifg.*



			
				GTR said:
			
		

> Config:-
> Processor         : Intel P4 3.0Ghz HT L2=2Mb
> Ram                : 512Mb (400Hz)
> Graphics Card  : Ati 9600SE(agp)
> ...



Well my friend you are technically incorrect there i guess.The only P4 that has 2MB L2 cache is the P4 6xx series and that comes in LGA775 socket.you say you have 845 based board,it came only with Socket 478.

Correct me if i am wrong.

Hey Avi,
the 9600XT is a 128 Bit card.
Also there was never a 128 Bit 9800Pro,it always was 256 Bit.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 27, 2006)

hey darky,
thx for correcting me. and anyway welcome to Punetechie group if you are intrested.

hey kapil - check with darky - he has some great deals on cards only you should be lucky to get him, contact him and purchase something from him.

and i am ready to sell my 6600GT. let me know if you are intrested.

guys... urgent help required.. i want servicing center for my IPOD in pune.
plz somebody try to find it. i am unable to locate it.
it is working fine with audio only. video is giving me the problem.
well it is only 4 month old so no problem of warranty but i am dont know where to find servicing center for it. if anybody knows aobut it then please let me know.


bye

avi


----------



## darklord (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmm 
I was going through this thread and it seems you guys sure have formed a large group or so.
I was kinda dissappointed that there is far less tech talk in here.Correct me if i am wrong in assuming there shud be more.
Anyways would like to come to ur meets once.


----------



## casanova (Mar 27, 2006)

hey
y dont 1 of u send (pm) me contact nos of all active puneites.
I will get in touch with u all.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 28, 2006)

hey darkey we do not have big group.
total number of people - approx 8-9 and active members are 5-6.

but we do meet and share our knowledge. off course not fully techie meet.
actually i wanted to do so but timeings and many things are there which create some trouble.

in our next meet we have planned -
1. Sagar will talk about Crossfire / SLI - 
2. Mickey will talk about win2003 servers, networking and exchange
3. I will talk about infrastructure management 
4. Anybody is free to talk on any damn thing - like even they can discuss on something like Matrix.. etc..

And again its not a group of highely professional people. we all are students and nobody is expert in anything or there are no tests or nothing.
Just knowledge exchange .....

lets hope in next meet we will be able to collect good amount of knowledge exchange. please do come ......

Guys  - now when ur exams will be over.. please start posting dates. so we will arrange one grand meet.

avi


----------



## darklord (Mar 28, 2006)

Hmmm
Sounds interesting.
Let me know when the next meet is.

WIll definitely try to be there.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 30, 2006)

gusy.. great news..

i got appriasal - 100%........... happy


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey congrats dude!!!!!!
Party kab hai????????


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 30, 2006)

Mind Blowing man...100%....sahi hain..


----------



## GTR (Apr 3, 2006)

right on spot dark lord my mobo is not 845. I am not sure but i think its 875 i have very less memory about numbers.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 3, 2006)

well i wont advice you to use any software to check it.
simpley use Direct X command.

start - run - type " Dxdiag" and press enter....

hhehehehe simple instructions.. and on system tab or display tab you shoulbe be getting chip type - that may help us to understand what exact CPU yo have and which mobo you have.


----------



## Ablenwill (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey many new members welcome everyone, long time didnt had look at forum due to this airtel gprs connection it sucks now. Darklord is right for both the things 845 doesnt support 3.0 ghz and also we are having very less techi talks lets do one thing cant we share some good links from net about technology stuffs also we can start a yahoo group where we can share knowledge. Hey avi u was talking about connecting two pc through usb cable did u got any more information. 
Tata VSNL doesnt deal almost only in corporate market only consumer service they provide is dial-up that too now comes under Tata indicom and after undertaking dishnet they provide dsl broadband connection.


----------



## CyCo (Apr 6, 2006)

sorry guys was out for a long time .. we had our annual fest and submissions going on now ... 

1 thing , when u guys meet , is it only a techie discussion or do u plan to swap data , as i got ttl 360GB harddisk so i got tons of data to swap ..


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 6, 2006)

> i got ttl 360GB harddisk so i got tons of data to swap ..



hehheahhahaha man i gotta 300+120+80+80+40+60.... and all almost full....... anyway bring it while swap is going on we can continue our discussion.

ablen - man u r right. we should start on discussing something atleast.
lets start doing all in systematic way...

first we will collect information from everybody - like what he likes, what he is doing currently and if possible how he can share the information with others..

one more question - we should keep it witin our group only or post it here publically.???

and guys .. you must visit this thread to be in touch..

let me know your plans..


----------



## Ablenwill (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey avi give me one 80 GB hdd as u have many.....
Any way defineatly this form will be the source for all the information and to stay in touch but I said yahoo as there we can post long articles we cab publish links here but not big articles also with the help of yahoo groups we can send a group mails and so on and that will also help us to get new mwmbers WHAT's EVEYONE's VIEW...? IDEA'S ARE WELCOME TO MOVE CLOSER TOWARDS TECHNOLOGY. Now a days I have done lots of research about Digicam and came to know many fact's there's a good website to view, get review and purchase best deals of Digicam and handy cam's JJMEHTA.COM so any one want any information about spec's and price can check there.


----------



## djmykey (Apr 10, 2006)

Ha am up on TATA Indicom narrowband. Saala thats what I can call it. Its only 64kbps waaaaaaa.
Kya saala mere net cafe ke liye 64kbps yeh nainsaafi hain. DL ka speed pathetic hai its shit anyways those ppl told dad to upgrade to 128kbps but am stuck for 3 months with this so slow net till that time. But the plus point is it costs only 500 bux and no limits  anyways I have cleared the Win 2k3 server exam also. And am studying for the NIS (bloodyshit paper) and just ratta no understanding at all. So will see ya guys when Im MCSA.


----------



## casanova (Apr 10, 2006)

mykey are u using the Tata Indicom VSNL connection Infinity 64. Atleast u r paying 552. At my place, I am not getting connectivity from Tata Indicom VSNL, so I had to use proper Tata Indicom charging 990 pm. Unlimited downloads at 64 kbs. But it is 1:4. My download speed doesn't go above 10KBPS. But it is steady there. Do u use any tweaking for ur connection. If yup ten lemme know.


----------



## djmykey (Apr 11, 2006)

Arrey 990 mein u'll get 128kbps ka dsl frm tata ppl. No no tweaks r allowed on this actually the Dslamp and all r in my hand but I dunno what to do. And am not allowed to do anything (coz that thing is centrally controlled by tata) damn I gotta finish CCNA and run off from here coz these things r really killing me.


----------



## casanova (Apr 11, 2006)

yah, u r right but 128kbps at 990/- is available from Tatat Indicom VSNL. I reside in Chinchwad at Tata Indicom Vsnl do not have connectivity here. I had applied to Tata Indicom VSNL on 30th Dec, but I didnt get their connection.

So, I had to take a proper Tata Indicom connection. This connection is not affiliated to VSNL and they charge 900 from 64kbps.

so, I have to pay more. If u come to know about some better connection, lemme know. 

Any ideas abt Reliance conn. and wen will Airtel broadband be available in Pune. It is too good.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats Sagar for Cognizant


----------



## djmykey (Apr 12, 2006)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> > i got ttl 360GB harddisk so i got tons of data to swap ..
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta 300+120+80+80+40+60.... and all almost full.......




      

I got 160+80+80+40 only 1 80 is empty baki full.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 14, 2006)

Are kanha mar gaye sab ke sab ??????????

does anybody thinking of Meet????????????


----------



## casanova (Apr 14, 2006)

yeh, i am also waiting eagerly for a meet. I hope it comes fast as I wud be having my exams from 9th May to 17th May.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 14, 2006)

ke main ZINDA HOON


----------



## djmykey (Apr 16, 2006)

Zinda hoon main........... Test ke liye (70-291). Mom ne ultimatum diya hai that no more fooling around till I finish me certification. So damn me for that but main ghar se nahi nikal sakta. So guys I did a lil' bit of research and came up with a diagnose:- If you want a steady career u must do hamaali the first year (sab ne kiya hai bhale hi wo kuch bhi pheke). Now here's the catch we must go for hamaali in such a company whose call letter does have some weight in the market e.g: Wipro. Now am not much into this field so can any of u ppl suggest me names of some companies whose call letters can make some significant differences. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 16, 2006)

Cmon... I can post out complete IT industry...but it would be to vague that way....

So decide whats important in ur field...act accordingly


----------



## avi_avadhut (Apr 18, 2006)

> Cmon... I can post out complete IT industry...but it would be to vague that way....



hehehahahaa - do you think you know even 10% of IT industry....

mickey what you said is true.. strugle is there for 1 or 2 year.
once you speed up and then nobody can stop you..

i started job as support engineer with 1000 per month (without MCSE) and i left that job after one and half year and i was earning 4000 then joinned mphasis but not directly. on third party payrole so pay .. rubbish.. only 6500 then current company at 15000 and now it is 34000 (this May i will complete my 4 years in Pune) so you can say first 2 years was a pain for me.. now may be things are going smooth and will speed up more...


guys what about next saturday or sunday.. lets have a meet..


avi


----------



## djmykey (Apr 18, 2006)

@Avi:- Arrey bhau wo problem solve hua kya tera mobo wala. Next time se thoda kam R&D karna ok !!

And also yes I think I had the hint of that b4 but can u tell me that what pay I must expect when I complete my MCSE (& CCNA also).


----------



## casanova (Apr 18, 2006)

tis sunday is fine for me.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 18, 2006)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> > Cmon... I can post out complete IT industry...but it would be to vague that way....
> 
> 
> 
> hehehahahaa - do you think you know even 10% of IT industry....




Excactly...I dont know... but Internet kis kaam ka hain.. u need to google it and i can post as many as u wish   

what say..?


----------



## djmykey (Apr 26, 2006)

Hmm got a new helmet for me same blue color as my bike  but dunno when I am gonna come with my bike to Pune  damn am I waiting for my dad to give me a go.


----------



## CyCo (Apr 30, 2006)

@ avi_avadhut 

dude , what all data do u have ??


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 3, 2006)

guys.. i purchased 6270....

6270 + 512 MB (now it is 19MB free only....)
total = 15500 only..


avi


----------



## djmykey (May 3, 2006)

Congo man. Hows its audio I heard its awesome. Wanna c it man.


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 4, 2006)

audio is great..
display is great..
speed is little slow compare to 6630..

net speed it shows 420 kbps when connected.
can open yahoo page in 2-3 seconds....
downloaded yahoo messanger in 12 min.. started with 34 kbps download then came down to 11.9 kbps.... i think it is good speed mobile internet can provide.


transfered english songs... 

so everybody is invited to see it.....


----------



## djmykey (May 6, 2006)

U listen to English songs on ur mobile. iPod idhar de de phir anyways I will use it nicely and "pyaar se" hehe kiddind enjoy man. 

    I'm trying to sneak outta my house and visit Sony World to get a look at the sony bean player. It is 1GB and is priced somewhat around 6-8k dunno really whats its price but that must be the range. And the best part it has FM also.


----------



## Ablenwill (May 6, 2006)

Hi everyone, I got Sony W5 in 11k a week ago. Its great but still not purchased Memory stick so yet to check it full power including tv quality video. One thing which it miss is Image stabilization to prevent blurr image when capturing images with full zoom specially in open ground or hill top where you have lots of air. Also if it has atleast 5x optical zoom any way still lot to explore in this cam will post some time good images.
Hey mickey check out jjmehta.com for MP3 player.
Did any one have read about nokia N93 its kool...


----------



## djmykey (May 6, 2006)

Hey this is the cam Avadhut has rite ?? Anyways I wanted a Sony MP3 player so I can go to Sony World y go to Mumbai ??

This is the player screenshot 

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/9843/nwe307pink3rg.th.jpg


----------



## Ablenwill (May 6, 2006)

*www.jjmehta.com/pricelist/apple_ipod_prices.htm Check out this for mp3 players


----------



## djmykey (May 6, 2006)

I want sony they have only iPod I want sony.


----------



## Ablenwill (May 6, 2006)

djmykey said:
			
		

> I want sony they have only iPod I want sony.


what is so great about SONY any way have u checked this *www.jjmehta.com/products/mobliblu.html any way its your wish but I think this one are good as well as cheaper then Sony or Ipod.
Hey avi do u have extra memory stick I need it for few days...?


----------



## Dipen01 (May 7, 2006)

Where can i find Ipod Specifications/Details... ?  and Current Prices (other than jjmehtas)..

Apni avi bhai jaise video Ipod kee takat nahi .. wanna check others..


----------



## CyCo (May 7, 2006)

hey avi ..

tell me na what all data u have ?? otherwise host the screenshots on imageshack or sumthin ..


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 8, 2006)

guys..

i am facing troble of series...

1. i chnaged my cabinet and SMPS and then my OS goes down..
2. since then my HDD is not booting on its own..
3. just one hour after my Mobo is down...
4. Sujata guy told me its my mistake and need repair and he can repair in 
    2 days but took 9 days and charged me 750 rs.
5. my DVD -RW is not working now coz new cabinet does not allow him
    to eject out..
6. Y'day my lappy stops working.. gave it to my friends at home and when
    received it just refused to start......

bike (16k) + PC (7-8k) + lappy (i dont know how much... afraid to check..)

i am in big troble and guys... and what all moeny has gone and time it took;  bad point is no mistake is from my side....

anyway i ll try to make everything up and running...

when do you guys plans to have a meet.

for best W5 pics better spend some more and get Tripod. and first 1-2 weeks you will get images like that only. practice will make you perfect...


----------



## djmykey (May 9, 2006)

Bad man too bad.

16k for bike arrey poori maar di kya ??

Sorry to hear abt lappy man. I wanna give you some advice when it comes to electronics neva trust ur bro also even if hes ur own brother. Just remember this and u'll be fine and runnin'


----------



## Ablenwill (May 9, 2006)

hey what happened to your bike???

Ya I know that it will take some time to get used to this new gadget, hey can you give me your memorystick for couple of days as going for a trip and I will be receiving my memorystick only  after 3rd of june 1GB Duo.
I am getting it in 2k from US if you want then we can get it early if you are ready to share 12 dollors of shipping...

any way avi let me know ok if I can borrow urs and dont worry I will pay u full in cash if I damage it HAHAHA. And buddy you should ask help of people before going for any modification or if you are in trouble or else whats the meaning of being in IT field...


----------



## Ablenwill (May 9, 2006)

In Year 1981 1. Prince Charles got married 2. Liverpool crowned Champions of Europe 3. Australia lost the Ashes 4. Pope Died 
In Year 2005 1. Prince Charles got married (again) 2. Liverpool crowned Champions of Europe(again) 3. Australia lost the Ashes (again) 4. Pope Died (again) Moral of the story - In future, if Prince Charles decides to re-marry.... please warn the Pope....n ACB also.......


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 10, 2006)

leave bike issue...

do you want my miniSD stick of 512 MB ??

or w5 stick of 512 MB ??

i can give you anything you want..

i am ready to purchase 1 GB but then what i will do with this 512 MB ???

i dont want early as my camera is lying just like that..


meet me before you go to trip..



Avi


----------



## djmykey (May 10, 2006)

Hey you all ppl r just on a roll ha. Anyways avi did you comp problem finish ?? 

And ablenwill you were telling me abt that 512 MB MMC card for 600 buxx dood I want 3 of them now if they r true ok.


----------



## Ablenwill (May 11, 2006)

Avi I need ur W5 memory stick for my W5. But tell us first what happened to ur bike man, I narrated whole story of my accident now let us know ur's ok. Any way my trip might get cancel of this week but might go on 27th so that time will meet u ok.

Mickey   I will ask my cousin and once he confirms I will tell you exact price and when u can get it ok, even I am thinking to purchase one for me hope my ngage supports it.

Hey any idea SE K750 has an inbuilt web browser or only a wap browser.


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 11, 2006)

are about my bike..

well Tata Sumo dashed it from back side. so chassi, silencer, and lots of stuff got changed. just because of policy i changed so many parts and made my bike as new as possible. let it be. now at least its running fine and i am happy for it.

i can give you w5 stick to you no problem for me. just tell me when you are going and tell me in advance coz this is May season so my family is making plan to go to Goa so then i need camera.
now i have 2MP+512MB and 5.1MP+512MB but it wont be enough i guess.....

my comp problem is not finished yet. meance my desktop is up and running but lappy is giving me hell lot of trouble.
one guy who repairs laptop could not find out what is the exact reason my lappy is not getting up.

Now i am sending it to NEC - Mumbai. that machine has only 4 month warrant left but only Japan warranty. still i had talk with them and they promised me to do something for that peace. Great Jap guys.....

lets see when it comes back to me....

ONE THING I HAVE LEARNED IN LAST ONE MONTH THAT WHATEVER YOU HAVE YOU DONT UNDERSTAND VALUE OF IT UNLESS IT GOES AWAY FROM YOU...  spend almost 2 weeks without bike, almost one and half week without my machine and dont know number of days i will spend without Laptop.

when it was with me i was using it like ...................
anyway hard way to learn a lession....


Avi


----------



## djmykey (May 11, 2006)

Lesson learnt (but a diff one tho) - Neva buy anything from foreign  

And second lesson - Take lessons from Avi on how to patao your family to go on a GOA TRIP. Damn avi how in this living hell did ya make ur family ppl raazi. Damn I'm trying all my tactics to so that since a long time but have no luck. Gotta get classes from you.

And Third lesson - Be away from TATA SUMO. Damn they $crew ur bike.

Bass I think I need to return to NIS now


----------



## Dipen01 (May 13, 2006)

Nevermind avi... everything happens for a reason...   dont worry...atleast u had problems and got em clear... me... din raat tadap raha hoon.. is mare hue PC ke saath and worst internet connection....  

Anyways..cant help....


----------



## djmykey (May 15, 2006)

Ok guys I passed out the NIS exam 70-291 in da first arrempt B-)  so I am MCSA now waiting for the MCP site to get updated then I can order my certificate  show off stuff anyways will keep ya ppl updated on this. Still studing tho ......


----------



## Akshay (May 16, 2006)

Hi guys,

my 1st post in dis thread.. Didnt know abt it till now... Seems to b a gud place for puneites. Will jus go thru some of the posts here to get an idea...


----------



## casanova (May 16, 2006)

hey, back after a lomg time. Exams going on. 
@Ablinwell 
Is it true wat u said abt Charles, pope, liverpool and ashes


----------



## djmykey (May 17, 2006)

@Akshay - Welcome to the group. You can hang around and also do tell us abt yourself. This is a thread where we ppl meet up and share the latest views abt technology, comps, latest gadgets and last but not the least amchi Pune (that includes our Pune chixx too  ) anyways welcome and have a nice time.

@casanova - Yeah it is true I searched Wiki for that it turned out to be true.


----------



## Akshay (May 18, 2006)

thnx djmykey.. I still have to get an idea abt dis thrd... seems it has got everythng. Its a forum by itself!!!


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 19, 2006)

hey man akshay.. do let us know something more about you...

btw i liked your sig...

guys when we should plan for next meet ?
where is sagar, saroman, dipen.................. all are lost or what ????

i am in Pune this saturday and sunday..... so plzzzzzzzzzzz try to arrange some of your very important time....

Avi


----------



## thrash_metal (May 19, 2006)

Hey guys could u tell me some nice computer shops in pune ? Looking o get some hardware and software .


----------



## djmykey (May 20, 2006)

Damn am I busy coz am planning to finish MCSE by this month. And since Engg exams are 'round the corner I dun think that any1 might turn up. Waitup for some days Avi then we can have a good big meet.


----------



## saintdark (May 20, 2006)

Thrash Metal check thez... i also had to search a lot to get sm good plzs... found this somewher on the web.. i called up some plzs fr my gaming rig, the phone numberz were wrong, the addresses are correct thou
---
Aditi Enterprises
 127/B, Shop No-2, Aditi Corner,Shaniwar Peth, Beh. Police Chowcky, Pune-30
 24019508 / 9

Cache Technologies Pvt.Ltd
 1st Floor, Jitendra Villa, 1194/6, Shivajinagar, Nr.Ramchandra Sabhamandap, Off. Ghole Rd., Pune-5
 25512202

Compucity
 99, MG Road, Opp. Chandan Store,Pune-411001.
 26330828 / 29 , 24007833

Computer Shopee
 Deccan Gymkhana, Pune  Punediary.com
 25678368 / 25663515 / 25663516

Datacare Corporation
 650, Deccan Gymkhana, Pune-1
 25521591, 25130389

Dr.Comp Infosys Pvt.Ltd
 602, Deccan Gymkhana, Ruchi Apts., Beh.Sai Petrol Pump, J.M.Rd., Pune-4
 25531684 / 25539095

Hitech Computer Services
 Shop No-1, Gr.Floor, Ganraj-A Apts.,558, Narayan Peth, Nr.Narayan pethPolice Chowky, Pune-30
 24002191 / 92, 24493736

IBM India Limited
 Parvaaz, Shanker Sheth Road, Pune-411001
 26349724, 24007117

Karan Solutions Pvt.Ltd.
 Basement No.7, Kumar Castle, 1979, Convent Street,Opp.St.Anne’s High School, Pune-1
 26340998 / 26347988 / 26358332

PCS Industries Ltd
 2nd Floor, Butte Patil Plaza Nal Stop, Off Karve Rd., Pune-4
 -

Sony World
 Equity Tower, Plot No.5, Sanghvi Nagar, Aundh, Pune-7
 24005336, 24005337, 25893949

Sujata Computers Pvt.Ltd
 66/2, Karve Rd., Nal Stop, Pune-4 Punediary.com
 25410928/ 25435613/25443661

Wipro Infotech Ltd
 3rd Floor, Bhosale Heights,1195/5, F.C.Rd., Pune-5
 25535659, 25535541, 25533381

Zenith Computers Ltd
 208, Aurora Towers, West Wing, Moledina Rd.,Pune-1.
 26133827


----------



## thrash_metal (May 20, 2006)

Thanks a lot ...... !! Is some meet in the planning ? Would like to meet some tech ppl in Pune~


----------



## Dipen01 (May 20, 2006)

@avi , mykey..:-  seth jee papers chalu hain...  will be free by 22 so why not arrange one around then.. yeh..Sagar mite not join coz his exam must be frm 2nd or 3rd...   what abt Saroman... Underground ho gaya hain shayad..

anyways..how are u people... avi.. everydone repaired and perfect i guess.. hehe...

what abt ur MCSE..howz studies goin... 

Anyways... @Akshay and Casanova :- Welcome to forum...


----------



## alienspiesu (May 21, 2006)

hey budy,
im frm pune too, count me in netime..


----------



## casanova (May 21, 2006)

hey dipen, i had already received warm welcomes. Was inactive due to my exams.
welcome alienspiesu
wen is the next meet??????


----------



## saintdark (May 21, 2006)

me too a n00b from pune, the meet sounds real HOT, whr do u guys meet??


----------



## avi_avadhut (May 22, 2006)

hey guys meet is not so hot or something...

its just normal get together kind of event.
all who can mange to spend 2-8 hours (depends on individual) and do some tech gosip, some data transfer, lots of fun(previous meet was fun coz it was out of pune and had nice fun and pics as well)

we are planning to make it more organised and start having some tech upgrade for all. so this meet i will start with Infrastructre Management session. anybody can talk on anything. its like sitting in a group and discussing on any topic... from latest hardware, software, market and girls........................ 

guys.. now my lappy is up and running so if sagar and mickey cannot come at least lets check out with new guys...

plz post date for meet. not coming sunday coz i am goning home on bike.. (yes unicorn.... 290 Km......... mostly empty road coz i will start at 4.30 AM)

avi


----------



## moodyrohit (May 31, 2006)

hi guys..  this is Rohit from UK... my first time in this forum.. i am a puneite.. came to UK 3 years ago.. and plan to settle here..  but i keep cumin to pune every 10 months or early.. it was cool to hear your chats and stuff about pune..  as i love pune and belive no place like Pune in the whole World..  

looked at your postings abt meeting each other.. well would like to meet you guys.. but probably around Diwali time.. 

tell me more abt you guys... and haan any help required abt UK and Europe..  do gimme a  shout!!!....  

Hope you guys Rock in the Rockin City ...

hey anyone PARTY FREAK?????


----------



## djmykey (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah now we have some dood frm the UK in our group who does belong to this city. Damn this group is going global  Okay guys the reason I got up so early (generally I do get up so early) is that I wanted to share the good news with y'all guys. I finished MCSE (Microsoft Certified System Engineer) yesterday. Now avadhut and me is on the same level  so now am gonna concentrate on CCNA finish it then get valid reasons frm my dad to roam around the city with my bike (yeah atlast) and then will go for job hunting. But damn bcoz of me being a lazy a$$ I lost a job in infy. They had called me to ask wether I was intrested but then I told them I dint have 60% thruout so then they said they werent intrested. Damn me but if I wudve worked those 2 years (12, FY) I wudve been chillin in infy but jaane do its just a question of fate so I dont sit brooding over it just leave at the back of my mind and tread along the path I choose until I get success. So thats all frm me. Mmmmmm damn I'm still sleepy so cya all need to get some more sleep.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 5, 2006)

guys....

i am planning meet this sunday..

please let me know who is in...

Dipen, Sagar, Mickey - you guys have no chance to say NO....
we cannot afford to have such a long gap between our meets.

who else wanna join...

Venue - my home
Time - 10 AM  -  8 PM  ( anybody can come within this timelimit...)
subject - anything...... 


Avi


----------



## djmykey (Jun 6, 2006)

I dunno whether I can be sure if I'm coming or no coz my house is in a bit or a frenzy state. The cable $hit war is goin on and the 15k (dataone) bill was paid and I was smacked coz of it. Then loads of $hit again happened. Dunno why this happens to me only. Anyways I'll curse my luck and see wether I can come but I cant guarantee that I might come coz I myself am not sure.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 6, 2006)

try your best..

where is saroman.. - mar gaya kya.........

what about other guys....

reply ASAP..


avi


----------



## nirubhai (Jun 6, 2006)

dj n avi... only u 2 active in pune kya?


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jun 6, 2006)

hey just came back from my paper...three exams done...two to  go...
Avi this Sunday Calsoft is conducting a test in our college for BE projects...
So cant make it this Sunday...


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 8, 2006)

guys...

does anybody coming... or i will plan something else on sunday..
next sunday i have to go to Home and next to next mumbai visit. so this is only sunday i have but  as you wish..........

still let me know ASAP by tommorow or max saturday....

avi


----------



## djmykey (Jun 9, 2006)

Mumbai mein kya kar raha hain r u goin 4 tp or some work if goin for tp do tell me I might come.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 9, 2006)

Me coming.... net mein locha so late ho gaya.... WIll be there by 10... thik hain na... coz i hav got some work at 4.30...

to tab tak ill leave


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 10, 2006)

dipen.. man meet is cancelled..
i have planned MI-3 at Inox at 10.30 a.m.
if you want to come then meet us directly there only..

after that i have plan for Da vincy code and X men-3.
last two weeks was full of problems so now wanna relax....


avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 10, 2006)

Chal koi baat nahee... i would be too alienated betn ur group....... neva mind...Enjoy...


----------



## djmykey (Jun 16, 2006)

Kahan gaye saare log every1 dead kya. Avi if ya goin to Mumbai r ya goin for fun or some work if going for fun I might come as well. And what is the internet spped u r getting frm EDGE I wanted to check it out but I have no time out here thats y I'm asking u.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 19, 2006)

my plan for mumbai is dropped.. my friend is coming to pune.
and speed from EDGE is not great i should say. only in early mornign or late night you can access max 2-3 sites with OK speed.
max download speed i have ever received is 21kbps from DAP.
and avg speed for download is 9-14 kbps.

avi


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 25, 2006)

Hay Pune Techies,


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 26, 2006)

hey guys..
i have upgraded my system frm 2.4c+intel to Pentium D 3GHz + Asus P5P 800
lets organize Overclock demo for all.

collect as much as possible data for OC. lets organize Grand meet.

happy


----------



## djmykey (Jun 26, 2006)

@avi - aha thats good to see u happy.

I dropped my idea to buy a EDGE phone after reading avi's post above. 
Then  I went to Pimpri to get a USB Stick for a friend of mine. We got a stick for him for rs 1325/- (1 GB) but I set my eyes on a thing that made me spin its this

*img236.imageshack.us/img236/749/transcendtsonic610256mb32jc.gif

At *29g* this is a MP3 player with these features:-

Playback supports *MP3, WMA & WAV*,
14 whopping hours of playback if fully charged,
*Stereo FM Radio* with 20 presets (this is something where it beats IPod),
*5 band Equalizer*,
*Karoke Voice Recorder* (aha thats something), 
512 MB, 1 GB and 2 GB models are available.

So I thought what the hell if this 1 GB thing costs only *3.8k* yes I mean it 3.8k  (way cheaper than sony and Ipod) then y shudnt I buy it. I went to market today and the stock just finished  
     Anyways I must be happy coz the new stock might just have a lower price tag coz the prices of 1 GB r somewhere near 3.5k in Mumbai. So wat the hell I might just wait till they get stock (thats tommorrow) So will do that thing tommorrow.  I will buy this thing and then post u ppl the review of this thing

    Btw till that time if ya want the review of this thing pls visit this page


----------



## djmykey (Jun 30, 2006)

Ah ppl got that player 2 days ago. Its awesome for a starter player. And ppl believe me it doesnt get better than this coz fm and all in a MP3 player and that too for 3.5k! yes i got it for 3.5k so am happy. Ok some clarifications if u r a hardcore bass addict then this player is not for u. Tho it has crystal clear treble but the bass is a little bit low on this. So if ur not a bass addict then u can go for this player.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 30, 2006)

congracts mate..
lekin kanjus sale... bike, mcse, mp3 player - kitani parties due hai tere pe...
kab dega....

ab mat bata ghar pe nahi chodate...
chal sab logo ko superman dikha....

Avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 1, 2006)

Mikey... are wo Jo MP3 player hain.. wo sirf PC se hee charge hota hain kya...

Coz mera bhai pooch raha tha...aisa koi Power ka USB connector bhee aata hain..kya jisse PC ke jarurat na ho...lemme know..


----------



## djmykey (Jul 2, 2006)

Haan bhai dipu main bhi wahi to try mar raha tha ki there shud b something to bypass the PC charging ka thing but I dont think so there might be anything like that. I dunno man simply dunno.

Haan yaar bahut party baaki hain. Tere machine ka bhi baaki hain. Dekhte hain jab time milega tab karenge party.


----------



## darklord (Jul 9, 2006)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> hey guys..
> i have upgraded my system frm 2.4c+intel to Pentium D 3GHz + Asus P5P 800
> lets organize Overclock demo for all.
> 
> ...



Hey Avi, congrats on your new purchase.Keep us posted about the OC.I am personally keen to see the Pressler clocks.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jul 10, 2006)

thx darky.. my mobo is not so nice coz my AGP,DDR I problem.
max i could take my CPU is 3.29, 3.49 and machine was running 3d mark without any problem. 3d mark scores jumped from 3290 till 3693.
very happy. now will keep looking TE for 6800Ultra AGP deal. 

guys what about you.. when you are plannng to have meet??

Avi


----------



## darklord (Jul 10, 2006)

6800Ultra ???? naa man skip it.Infact as i said in the morning get rid of your mobo,ram n gpu,it isnt gonna go with the pressler.


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi All,

Need a quick suggestion on which DVD media is good. Don't recommend Imation and Sony (both gave lots of coasters). How's Moser Baer for DVD+R and RW ? What's the best price for 25 pack ?

Let me know your experience of other brands...

GA


----------



## djmykey (Jul 19, 2006)

GameAddict said:
			
		

> Need a quick suggestion on which DVD media is good. Don't recommend Imation and Sony (both gave lots of coasters). How's Moser Baer for DVD+R and RW ? What's the best price for 25 pack ?



Where the hell r u ?? And as far as I am concerned I dun have a DVD Writer. Planning one after CCNA  so hafta wait on that one.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 19, 2006)

mykey: checkout

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28503

do u still want me to take those CDS..from him..

oye kya kya kharidega...... USB Cover.. DVD writer...


*BTW this is 1000th post of this THREAD....*


----------



## djmykey (Jul 20, 2006)

Abbe wo site ke cd ko 1-2 mahine lagte hain to come. Usse achcha idhar ka hain. Now dont ask me any more questions cd lele. Sab kharidunga re dvd bhi usb cover bhi  and maine already FC5 order kiya hain thru that site


----------



## Ablenwill (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi All, hey GA u can try Moser Baer its good and m using Sony DVD RW used couple of time till now no problem. you can get Moser Baer for Rs 30 - 40 depending on quantity and location, at Aundh I got price of 50 rs for Moser Baer  without case and he was selling one unbranded DVD for Rs 35 dont go for them, ya u also get one cheap brand from moser bare.
Any way guys I forgot to inform u all that I got LG DVD writer 2 weeks ago and its working fine 4.5 GB data in 15-20 mins at 8X (I dont remember right but not more then this) my DVD supports 16X but didnt wanted to take risk as if DVD player might not support. Still my AGP card slot is empty as my pocket is also empty, Min 3.5k for a decent card.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jul 20, 2006)

well i have used BenQ but i purchased it in Tokyo and they are good. i have not used any other media as i have enough space so no delete just load is my funda.

where r u now a days. how is life ?

Avi


----------



## darklord (Jul 24, 2006)

Well when it comes to DVD Media its more like hit or miss thing.Lately MBI is also not that great,i mean i see some different die everytime i buy them.THe safest bet i would say is SOny Corporation as of now.

Also trust me, the Burner makes a hell lot of a difference how the write quality of the drive is.The Sony DRU 820 is based on BenQ 1670 which Benq never realeased as it had issues.Earlier SOny are mostly LiteOn i guess.Only DRU 810 is BenQ 1640.

SO if you have a LG or Benq drive,even if the media is bad, the writer will give you acceptable quality.Other drives just hate bad media.So thats about it.

Also remember to burn media at 8X speed to get decent quality.


----------



## neelg22 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi ,
I am from Pune. I would like to join Pune Techie's gang


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Abelnwill, Avi and darklord.

@Ablenwill: The prices you mentioned are on bit higher side. MBI is available for 25/-, that too single piece. For 5 and more you can bargain.

@Avi: Yes..you lucky dude...get Japanese stuff from Japan. So no wonder, you are a 'satisfied customer'. . Also, do you know of any inexpensive MP3 player with rewind/fast forward funtionality ?

@darklord: that was some good info. Regarding Sony media( atleast the CDRs) were from CMC Magnetics and not original Sony. So I stopped using them. Also Imation media has the same media id. Guess, I will stick with MBI (and take chances with quality variations).

@mykey: I am in Hyderabad (sincle last 10 months...so no surprises, I guess  . Y!/MSN are not allowed..so not much online.


----------



## Ablenwill (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey GA the price u mentioned is for Hyderabad I guess... the price I mentioned is for Pune and that too I told it differs from area to area.. any way m too using MBI and till not didnt faced any problem also Sony DVD RW is going fine lets see till when... Guys can I have some DVD movies stored on ur drives or DVD itself if any let me know @ avi u might have much stuff let me know so I can add them in my small collection better u publish it so all of us can have idea on it.... hey I might need ur Sony memory stick is it available this time if yes let me know oh forgot to mention I will need it this saturday itself will buzz u tomorrow bye....

hey @neel welcome... to one of the techie group of Pune.... I dont know if there are any other...hehehe


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 1, 2006)

Update of DVD blanks: Bought a 10 Moser Baer Pro DVD+R Blanks (loose, since 10-pack spindle was costing more) for Rs.200/- and DVD+RW for 75/-.

GA


----------



## djmykey (Aug 1, 2006)

Arrey Bhai log apan pass hua CCNA. Got 987/1000. Now really a party in pending to a lot of ppl. Plan plan b4 10 Aug mom is goin on 10 b4 that plan something.


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 2, 2006)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Arrey Bhai log apan pass hua CCNA. Got 987/1000. Now really a party in pending to a lot of ppl. Plan plan b4 10 Aug mom is goin on 10 b4 that plan something.



Congrats, mikey !


----------



## djmykey (Aug 2, 2006)

Achcha decide ho gaya after I talked with my mom. Party will be given in Pune. Avi no matheran re saala baarish mein that place is **** man so I dun wanna go there now. Apan log chahiye to we'll go in winter. That place roxx in winter I heard. Anyways Sunday is the day time is somewhat 11ish. To place is yet to be decided. No booze strictly. Place batao. 

And if anyone misses the party then take this 
*img226.imageshack.us/img226/1899/treatyt8.jpg


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 7, 2006)

abe sale this is the amount which gandhiji gave to Pakistan. i think the amount was 55 not 50. so moral of the story is mickey gandhiji ke karib pahunch gaya hai..

hehehhe

anyway plan something guys.........
looking like pura group pani main bah gaya hai...


Avi


----------



## CyCo (Aug 9, 2006)

guys .. 1 of u earlier mentioned that they had finished their CCNa .. can that person PM me pls .. 

i want to do it next sem , but some ppl tell me its a cakewalk whereas others say it will take abt  6 mnths ..


----------



## djmykey (Aug 9, 2006)

CyCo said:
			
		

> guys .. 1 of u earlier mentioned that they had finished their CCNa .. can that person PM me pls ..
> 
> i want to do it next sem , but some ppl tell me its a cakewalk whereas others say it will take abt  6 mnths ..



Hey that was me. Ok its not a cakewalk in the real sense but still its not all that hard too. So u can consult me on what r u problems really. Dont listen to anyone. Go through the syllabus urself and check it out. Was scared as hell abt the CCNA exam but i got a cool 987, so the bottomline is "Jo dar gaya samjho mar gaya" Jokes apart u got a good rig man. I really appreciate it. I wonder where u stay wanted to see it sometime.


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## CyCo (Aug 13, 2006)

@djmykey 

i have checked out the course .. but is it possible to do it by self study in a months time ?? which insti do u recommend ?? sybex book is good nuff ??

how long did ur MCSE take ?? 

im doing TE-IT from PU in PICT (katraj)

what abt u ?? 

p.s. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33990


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 28, 2006)

kanha mar gaya sab ke sab..

koi meet ka plan hai ki nahi..


kisiko bike mili, kisi ko mobile mila to kisike ghar pe laddu mile..
sab ke sab chor hai..... natak karate hai..

plz post date for meet as i am not going home in this entire month..(sep)


Avi


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 28, 2006)

3rd ko milte hain...waise bhi tab mykey bhi aasakega...his mom is returning..

Sagar ko poochle....


----------



## Chirag (Aug 28, 2006)

Me too coming to Pune next year for studies. Will do my 11th and 12 th at Gurukul,Pune. Wish Digit fourm is not blocked. Anyways I m 14. Anyone interested in cartoons here? Anyone got Beyblade G revolution series???


----------



## djmykey (Aug 29, 2006)

avi_avadhut said:
			
		

> kisike ghar pe laddu mile..



Am I missing something. Yeh kab aur kiske saath hua. Abbe avi tu to saale bol hi mat kuch. jis din apna tay hua tha ki karna hai meet us din saala itna baarish gira ki bas. aur saab aapka fone din bhar torrent pe laga hua tha. so its not my fault. u can ask vaibhav also if u feel I'm bluffing. Chalo yaar meet karte hain coz friday ko mom is coming then im freeeeeeee to search a job  

@Chirag:- Pehle come to pune then talk abt data. We have had a tiff over data sharing already out here. So dont screw it up again.


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey...Public...kal kaun aa raha hain..

Avi...meko 5 baje tak hee time hain..baadmein nikalna padega..!!

Subah kitne baje aana hain..!! mykey mere idhar aane waala hain.!!


----------



## djmykey (Sep 9, 2006)

Mujhe bhi 5 o clock jaana hain so we can meet up till then. 

@Dipen01- will be at ur room at around 11 so dun worry we will have a lot of time.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 16, 2006)

kanha mar gaye sab.........
no reply.......................................

what happened ?????????


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 16, 2006)

I am ALIVE...

Are submission got ovr on SAT....goin to mum tomo..and at home day after..


----------



## avi_avadhut (Oct 30, 2006)

baki log kanha mar gaya..

wapas kab a raha hai ?

anybody has HL-2 ?
i want that with all exp packs.


----------



## djmykey (Oct 30, 2006)

Chup saale kabhi kuch khelta to nahi CD leke kya karenga ??? 

Ruk re thoda paisa jama hone de meri bhi halaat tere jaise hone wali hain, will have everything but no time at all for anything  I'll check if anyone out here has the CD's of HL-2


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 1, 2006)

Apne to ORALS chalu hain...abhi abhi ek de ke aa raha hoon...

aaj ka to FOD ke aaya...[]

Bhagwan ke daya...se parso ka bhi accha chala jaaye......Pray karo yaar mere leeye...


----------



## thrash_metal (Nov 6, 2006)

Guys .. does anyone know where I can get a Digital Coaxial S/PDIf cable here in Pune ? Tried a couple of shops but didnt get any answers .


----------



## djmykey (Nov 7, 2006)

What do u want it for ?? If its a digicam, try Sony world and all. Those ppl do have the cords for digi cams but be sure to take whatever device u need the wire for along with you coz some cables r not compatible with some digi cams. Or else you could try some custom shops u can get this stuff out there.


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 21, 2006)

Avi i need the details of ur mobo and ur RAM and ur graphics card...and 
he has asked if u have any bills...??


----------



## djmykey (Nov 22, 2006)

Who's he ?? Tu kharid raha hain kya


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 23, 2006)

Not me....:O

kal bhai ko poocha.....wo bhi bola ke....
10K teko nahi de sakta...7-8 tak de sakta hoon


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 5, 2006)

everybody is invited to see my new rig...

E6400@2.8GHz + Asus Ice cooler+AS5=35c Temp , Asus P5B Dlx-WiFi, Tran Jet-667@750MHz-512 x2+Ram Cooler,x1800xt-512MB, Audigy 2 ZS Philips HiFi 805, Mitashi 16x Dual DVD-RW, Segate 250GB+120GB+80GB, Maxtor 300GB USB, 17" Monitor, Creative 4.1 

3d mark 05 score with PentiumD - 3.49GHz + 2GB + x1800xt512 = 7385
3d mark 05 score with Core2Duo - 2.13GHz + 1GB + x1800xt512 = 8986
3d mark 05 score with Core2Duo - 2.79GHz + 1GB + x1800xt512 = 9378 

Memory running with 2.10v and running @ 780MHz.. installed ram coolers.
damn sexy..

ab to apane pas pune digit me sabase powerful system hai...   

Avi


----------



## Prajith (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey avi_avadhut have you bought that system for just showing off or do really do anything useful on it??
I'd like to know how long it takes to compile firefox on your system(thats what i have to do on a regular basis)
Maybe you are just another game freak.
I never understand if gaming is that important why dont people go for dedicated gaming sys.(read xbox360, ps3,wii).


----------



## djmykey (Dec 6, 2006)

Show off re. I also got NFS Carbon. Dekhte hain tera machine kya bolta hain


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 18, 2006)

Haan main bhi dekha hoon...

Tod Fod deneka...seedha....AsusP5B ko..seedha raada karna hain...


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jan 5, 2007)

sab ke sab kanha mar gaye?


----------



## djmykey (Jan 5, 2007)

Sab log kahan mar gaye hain ?? ruk I will list it

Main - Office mein,
Vaibhav - Aurangabad mein,
Dipen - Room pe,
Sagar - Ghar pe,
Ajay - Raste pe ,

Baaki pata nahi

Tu airport mein


----------



## anandk (Jan 5, 2007)

hi guys ! good 2 c that 'apna' pune thread is always busy


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey anand! Are you from Pune?


----------



## anandk (Jan 5, 2007)

didnt u know ?  yes !


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 5, 2007)

You know where I live! mobile no. that day..etccc... I guess u are James Bond! . Where do u live? Can u tell me..where I live?


----------



## anandk (Jan 5, 2007)

we will meet up sometime...*smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/grin.gif


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 5, 2007)

Sometime? No No No...you need to do it now. I hav too many questions to ask u.....


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey Kiran and Anand looking forward to meet you both soon.'Apna' Pune thread is not as busy as it used to be as we are good friends now and prefer to be in touch through phone and 'meets'.Hope you guys will join in sometime


----------



## djmykey (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow dint know you both were from Pune, anyways we can meetup sometimes if ya ppl dun have any problems with that. Actually Avi is now leaving for Singapore so gonna miss him. Btw till that why dont you ppl give your intro coz if u ppl did give ur intro it mightve got lost in the pages so if you dont mind pls give ur intro again.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 6, 2007)

Sure guys!
- live near Bhandarkar road, Pune.
- in Pune for past 2 years 
- Working as Engineer
- Basically from Karnataka
- Can speak Hindi, Telugu, Kannada, Tamil and English.
- Like picnic's during weekends.I like greenary places. Seen most of forts around Pune. 
Among the places I have seen, I liked Mahabaleshwar and Panchagani. Awesome place! It's like Heaven on earth! It's like flying in clouds like Birds.

More when we meet.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm, good. Where do u work. Dunno if we r gonna meet anytime soon maybe for avi's second sendoff. So lets see. More when we meet k.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 8, 2007)

We all will meet sometime, may be something like for a trek, or on some occassion. Regarding my worl place
__________
We all will meet sometime, may be something like for a trek, or on some occassion. Regarding my work place, I will let u know when we meet. Sorry, can't tell that here.


----------



## anandk (Jan 8, 2007)

btw, kiran, do u still use a sony ericsson 750i cell ??? 

but yes all ! we must and will meet up sometime soon


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 8, 2007)

Wht? Now how did you know that I use K750i!!!  Dude, now my thoughts are running nowhere. No more dude.....plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz tell me how do u know all these?
__________
Hmmm...dude...check your PM, Now I know how did you find out my mobile no. and mobile that I use....!!  I am now next James Bond..right?


----------



## anandk (Feb 18, 2007)

just returned from a pune-mvp meet.

hmmm...we pune-thinkdigit guys must have a meet sometime soon...


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ Hey anandk do u know where are akurdi and pimpri?


----------



## anandk (Feb 18, 2007)

^ yes, why ? they are close to each other btw ? plng to visit pune ? job offer ?


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 19, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> plng to visit pune ? job offer ?


No....
i was just asking..


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 19, 2007)

*Hey peeps out there...i completed my BE last yr n now working in  HSBC GLOBAL TECHNOLOGY  in pune...Its been 6 cool months  ...n now m a SOFTWARE ENGINEER  ...Nice to c so many techies enrolled in dis DIGIT website  ...*


*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## Chirag (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey u guys know abt Vishwashati Gurukul school??? Can anyone tell me hows it? Don't give me its site or something. Anyone's frnd or relative going there?


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey puneites!! Am doing law from Symbi.
So when are we meeting up!!
I will be there to join you all


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 20, 2007)

@@@@ Seniormost Member :- Mykey bhai.....organize something now...

See ppl are demanding a meet..if you wont arrange to kaun karega....

Apna Aalsi Avi to Singapore mein maze kar raha hai...

Btw Hello Everyone, How r ya


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 21, 2007)

*Hey guys how many between u work for Software companies??*

*Feel free to list down the  firm's name wherein u work....  *

*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## djmykey (Mar 11, 2007)

Damn these many replies and I dint get a single mail. Kya kachra hain. Btw its is time to organize a meet but it seems everyone is busy in some or the other work. And myself am busy with my job and hence that leaves me with only one day that is sunday to meet and stuff. So you ppl please reply with ideas so that we can arrange a meet some time. Whaddya say.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 11, 2007)

USB FAN costs Rs. 500 here in Bhosari.


----------



## djmykey (Mar 11, 2007)

Is it relevant that u posted that thing out here ??


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 11, 2007)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Is it relevant that u posted that thing out here ??


What??


----------



## djmykey (Mar 13, 2007)

I meant the usb fan post. Did any one ask you for the rates of those in this thread ?? 

Btw rest all members what have ya thought abt our meet what time of the week r ya ppl free ?


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2007)

djmykey said:
			
		

> I meant the usb fan post. Did any one ask you for the rates of those in this thread ??
> 
> Btw rest all members what have ya thought abt our meet what time of the week r ya ppl free ?


Dont Know.


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 13, 2007)

I have my exams until the 24th. I am in pune till 29th after the exams, arrange some meet


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 13, 2007)

Me too busy these days..cant make it before 25th..


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> I have my exams until the 24th. I am in pune till 29th after the exams, arrange some meet


I have my exams till 17/3/07. Anyway i am not comin to the meet.


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi All,

What's up ? I am posting after a long time...

I've some idea about Sagar and Mikey. What about the rest ?

About me, I'm in Hyderabad and work in Security.Recently got a PS2, so weekends are spent playing some fabulous games. 

Keep the thread and meets going.

GA


----------



## djmykey (Mar 13, 2007)

Hmm so seems that all ya ppl are busy atm so lets see we can make up a meet when all ya'll are free dun worry I wont force it on anyone. Lets see how we can plan it up. Everyone please post the date your respective exams are finishing so we can plan a meet accordingly.


----------



## arijit2002 (Mar 17, 2007)

I modify Windows OSs. Anyone wants modified Windows XP?


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey arijit..are you from pune?
I'm using Vista right now..so dont need modified xp..
Hoping to see you in our future meets..


----------



## CyCo (Apr 16, 2007)

@arijit2002

ive been trying to modify my XP .. 
i used nlite , but that doesnt allow me to add my own programs such as nero, adobe etcetc .. 
how to i customize that ??

@sagar_mutha

Which version of Vista ?? Is it running fine, coz im planning to install it, but am worried abt the games it may not play , driver issues etcetc ..


----------



## csczero (Apr 16, 2007)

i want to modify xp to vista how to do it ...?.....heheh................lolz @ unknown as well for usb fan post hahah


----------



## arijit2002 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi.. Yes I am from Pune.. I prefer XP over Vista. but ya.. I may soon change 

You can add Nero. Visit the following link - *www.winaddons.com/


----------



## djmykey (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Avadhut is back too, but somewhat a bad timing coz most of ya guys have exams and stuff. But still we can plan something. Lets see how it goes....


----------



## rizwan (Apr 23, 2007)

U can Contact on Id: rizwan for most H/w & S/w Queries


----------



## Dipen01 (May 6, 2007)

Zindagi bhar plan hee karte raho..


----------



## djmykey (May 7, 2007)

Abbe dhakkan mai kab se try karra ek din tu nahi rehta to doosre time pe avi busy rehta hain, to ab bol usmein meri kya galti. Ye weekend pe milte hain somewhat near 6:30. Whoever wants to be there please reply here so that we can decide on a spot.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 8, 2007)

Ill come ..


----------



## alsiladka (May 8, 2007)

Guys i am currently in my hometown till june 14th. Any plans of postponing  your meet till then?


----------



## djmykey (May 9, 2007)

Hey dun worry, we can have a meet then too. So go ahead come back from your trip then we can meet.


----------



## medigit (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi.. i will be shifting 2 kurkumbh middle of d month..Pune will be d nearestmodern city... so .. iwould lik e 2 knw a bit more abt d city as compare 2 kolkata... life style, entetainment optins , good affordable restaurants, shopping markets (which r economical) ,computer shops( orig inal nd affordable) etc... so .plz help..


----------



## djmykey (Jun 5, 2007)

So I found out that the engg guys r finishing their exams by 18 June. So if all of ya guys r free after 20th June or the weekend of that week then we can meetup sometime.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 6, 2007)

so guys....
when to meet ...
you can enjoy now my mx 5021 + 8800GTS


----------



## djmykey (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow so u bought the spks yay !!! Am coming if it doesnt rain this saturday to ur house.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jun 6, 2007)

i m new to this thread, but like to join.
Inform me too abt meet
thankx in advance


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 6, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Zindagi bhar plan hee karte raho..


   Hehe...


----------



## djmykey (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm so how many ppl r joining. U can give me ur mobile nos so that I we can stay in touch. Coz last meet we were there and we missed some ppl becoz they kinda dint know us and stuff. And some times stuff comes up and ppl dont come so mobile nos r kinda imp out here. Dipens exams r finishing around 18 and hes going home for 2 days and 23 is a sat so 24 sunday is a good time to meet up. Whaddya guys say. Check out ur calendars and tell me if ur free on 24.


----------



## medigit (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi.. i will be shifting 2 kurkumbh middle of d month..Pune will be d nearestmodern city... so .. iwould lik e 2 knw a bit more abt d city as compare 2 kolkata... life style, entetainment optins , good affordable restaurants, shopping markets (which r economical) ,computer shops( orig inal nd affordable) etc... so .plz help..


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 8, 2007)

24 seems fine to me


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm out.Exams get over on 23rd so prolly will spend the next 2-3 days sleeping


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 13, 2007)

guys.... 24 is fine with me also...
where to meet....

possible to meet at my home --> kalyananagar... near gold adlabs.
i know its far but you can have nice sound and graphics to see 

MSI 8800GTS-HD-OC
Altec Lancing MX-5021


welcome for new members...


----------



## devianthulk (Jun 16, 2007)

M in.
@Michael : Keep me posted by sms.


----------



## medigit (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi.. i will be shifting 2 kurkumbh middle of d month..Pune will be d nearestmodern city... so .. iwould lik e 2 knw a bit more abt d city as compare 2 kolkata... life style, entetainment optins , good affordable restaurants, shopping markets (which r economical) ,computer shops( orig inal nd affordable) etc... so .plz help..     


YAAR KOI TO REPLY DO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jun 21, 2007)

is anybody comig or not????
please confirm... sagar is out, vaibhav is out, dipen is out.... mickey not confirm.... gusyssssssssss then make it confirm by tomorrow EOD otherwise i will go home...

lets plan sometime later then...

and man please dont worry about pune... you give us some more details about you... or join one meet then we can chill..... will get all info you want...


----------



## bluepearl (Dec 5, 2007)

me frm pune too

hello punekars !!


----------



## amol48 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi.. mi pan punyatlach !! 
PICT 1st yr ...


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

hindi mein bhi baat kar liya karo


----------



## djmykey (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome all Punekars. Actually its a long time since we have met, and also this thread went stagnant. So I guess we can revive it. Actually I'm working now and most of the members r working too. So lets see we can plan a meet when its feasible for everyone.


----------



## coolid30 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi everybody this is coolid30


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Everybody,

Where are you now guys? Have some idea about avi and Mikey...what about the rest?

I'm in Gurgaon working as Security Lead.

GA


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 30, 2008)

Greetings,
One more punekar here.


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 30, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Greetings,
> One more punekar here.




LOL...I was an active poster, once. Started the thread, btw. 

GA


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 30, 2008)

GameAddict said:


> LOL...I was an active poster, once. Started the thread, btw.
> 
> GA


 
Hehe, I was intoducing myself. Just moved to Pune.


----------



## tarey_g (May 2, 2008)

Pune ppl help me, Is there ny electronics market like Palika bazar in delhi  or like mumbai lamington road???

I need to buy a modded PSP slim, where can i get it. I live near Gold Adlabs any location near to that?


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 2, 2008)

djmykey said:


> Welcome all Punekars. Actually its a long time since we have met, and also this thread went stagnant. So I guess we can revive it. Actually I'm working now and most of the members r working too. So lets see we can plan a meet when its feasible for everyone.




I am back to Pune and ok for the meet. Come on Punekars, lets have a get together.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 2, 2008)

^^when did come back? hope to see you posting more frequently now

wannabe Punekar in the makin here....by June the transformation shall be complete  i'll join in if i am around then


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 2, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> ^^when did come back? hope to see you posting more frequently now
> 
> wannabe Punekar in the makin here....by June the transformation shall be complete  i'll join in if i am around then



I came back in April 1st week. It was a nice journey. After returning, I went straight to native for vacations during which I hardly came online. Hence was not active in this forum. Transformation will be complete means you are getting a job here?


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 5, 2008)

^^bole to transformation onto a Punekar  Coming down for my yembeeyay...yay!!!


----------



## coolid30 (May 12, 2008)

Well punekars can we make new thread with all new tech news in pune
because this thread is too big now for discussing ........


----------

